# Winter Weather 2013-2014 IV



## DDD

Well, III got started on a high note, as I sit here right now, IV will start on a low note of if you like snow.

The ICE threat is gone for now off the models... just a lot of rain next weekend.  

Will it come back?  Don't know yet... but you are in the right place to find out...

Bring on IV!


----------



## Sargent

First in!


----------



## doenightmare

Good news DDD - don't need no ice but maybe this thread will bring us one more snow fall before spring.


----------



## JonathanG2013

2nd DDD thanks for such a great job at keeping us updated.


----------



## mountainpass

"The challenge for us is that these models that we've always looked at are now available on the Internet," Chandley said. 
http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/more-snow-atlanta-not-so-fast/nc8Pq/?snow



> "Amateur meterologists are posting the maps thinking this is going to happen, but for us its just a guide, a road map."
> Nitz and Chandley said another run of the same model is drastically different with a small amount of snow in the northeast Georgia mountains and nothing in Atlanta.


----------



## Goddard

Thanks!


----------



## FlyDawg72

I am tuned in and eagerly awaiting further updates...


----------



## Goatdaddy

DDD said:


> Well, III got started on a high note, as I sit here right now, IV will start on a low note of if you like snow.
> 
> The ICE threat is gone for now off the models... just a lot of rain next weekend.
> 
> Will it come back?  Don't know yet... but you are in the right place to find out...
> 
> Bring on IV!






That stinks


----------



## grizzlyblake

Watching closely. I hope we dont have an ice disaster.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Yea I myself was hoping for a good one. Looks rainy though


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> Well, III got started on a high note, as I sit here right now, IV will start on a low note of if you like snow.
> 
> The ICE threat is gone for now off the models... just a lot of rain next weekend.
> 
> Will it come back?  Don't know yet... but you are in the right place to find out...
> 
> Bring on IV!



good, lets hope it stays gone......


----------



## elfiii

> "The challenge for us is that these models that we've always looked at are now available on the Internet," Chandley said. "Amateur meterologists are posting the maps thinking this is going to happen, but for us its just a guide, a road map."



Well maybe you will start paying more attention to the "road map" in the future.


----------



## Wild Turkey

We have a tournament in Knoxville next weekend and OCD wife is already freaking out. Ill watch my weather models and go from there next week. Gotta make the hotel call by thursday or dump a couple hundreds on nothing.

And since when is Cover Your Armadillo and apotty mouth.


----------



## panfried0419

Ready for kayak weather


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD when will we have a better idea?


----------



## snookdoctor

DDD said:


> Well, III got started on a high note, as I sit here right now, IV will start on a low note of if you like snow.
> 
> The ICE threat is gone for now off the models... just a lot of rain next weekend.
> 
> Will it come back?  Don't know yet... but you are in the right place to find out...
> 
> Bring on IV!




I had just ordered a pallet of chinese ice skates and a portable sales booth for next weekend.


----------



## PappyHoel

elfiii said:


> Well maybe you will start paying more attention to the "road map" in the future.



The dang Internet is giving people information by god and we don't like it.  You need to pay attention to us and stop following DDDs rumors.


----------



## Greene728

Mountainbuck said:


> Yea I myself was hoping for a good one. Looks rainy though



Why would you want an ice storm???


Goatdaddy said:


> That stinks



Not hardly scooter!


----------



## Resica

Snowed a little here this morning. I feel like I live in western North Carolina.


----------



## Brenda61979




----------



## grunt0331

Leavin' out next Saturday for a cruise.  Sure hope the ice holds off until at least late afternoon on the 8th!


----------



## elfiii

PappyHoel said:


> The dang Internet is giving people information by god and we don't like it.  You need to pay attention to us and stop following DDDs rumors.



Problem is the Deer Dropper's "rumors" turn out to be fact about 99% of the time. Chandley's "facts" turn out to be rumors. What's a mother to do? I'm going with the Deer Dropper myself.


----------



## whitetaco02

elfiii said:


> Problem is the Deer Dropper's "rumors" turn out to be fact about 99% of the time. Chandley's "facts" turn out to be rumors. What's a mother to do? I'm going with the Deer Dropper myself.



DDD, Triple D, is much easier to type than 

Dacula Deer Dropper!


----------



## Resica

elfiii said:


> Problem is the Deer Dropper's "rumors" turn out to be fact about 99% of the time. Chandley's "facts" turn out to be rumors. What's a mother to do? I'm going with the Deer Dropper myself.



See, DDD is able to let folks know what the models say long before the storms. The paid people cannot do that, it could incite panic. They don't even do it here, they may mention a possibility down the road but nothing other than that. Now, with the storm coming up next weekend, DDD said it didn't look good as far as ice accumulations according to some model runs, but he did say this is a long way out and could and probably would change, apparently it has. The meteorologists on the tube can't say it, even when they see it, that far out. They'd be crucified.


----------



## Paint Brush

elfiii said:


> Problem is the Deer Dropper's "rumors" turn out to be fact about 99% of the time. Chandley's "facts" turn out to be rumors. What's a mother to do? I'm going with the Deer Dropper myself.



 I will second that motion, any one else?


----------



## Matthew6

Brenda61979 said:


>


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


>



How much snow did ya get?


----------



## PappyHoel

elfiii said:


> Problem is the Deer Dropper's "rumors" turn out to be fact about 99% of the time. Chandley's "facts" turn out to be rumors. What's a mother to do? I'm going with the Deer Dropper myself.



yep i agree.  i dont even pay attention to those guys on TV.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> How much snow did ya get?



4 inches. Kids finally had fun with their sleds. I was fortunate enough to spend 8 hours on highway 92 trapped in my car with the wife.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin'

Resica said:


> Snowed a little here this morning. I feel like I live in western North Carolina.



That's funny. Poor NC Hillbilly.


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> 4 inches. Kids finally had fun with their sleds. I was fortunate enough to spend 8 hours on highway 92 trapped in my car with the wife.



Nice, glad to hear it.  And the kids having fun in the snow was good too!


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Nice, glad to hear it.  And the kids having fun in the snow was good too!



Yep.  we made the best of it.


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> Yep.  we made the best of it.



Did you tell the girlfriend?


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Did you tell the girlfriend?



Yes.


----------



## DDD

Late night post... the ice idea is creeping back in stronger and stronger with each model run... GFS, Canadian and I am watching the EURO run now...  I don't like it.  

The models lost it for a bit and now it's trying to come back to the solution we do NOT need.

As for Resica's comments, I have long said that Woody's affords me the right to tell you what every model run says.  TV guys can't do that.  However, making statements on TV like, "Winter is over here in GA" or "Looking at the long range forecast it looks like a major warm up is headed our way"  Is nothing more than common people looking at snow cover maps and screaming that a major snow storm is coming.  

Certain ATL forecasters have a bad habit of misleading the public into, "everything is ok... I can let my guard down now."  That is just as bad as screaming with every model run, "The worst ice storm since 1973 is coming!!!"  You do the opposite by sending people into a panic.

I think the TV mets would do themselves a lot of good to say, "I am forecasting light freezing rain at the onset, then turning over to all rain.  However, this could get worse or it could be an all rain event.  Everyone in "this" certain area needs to pay attention to further weather information in the coming days / hours.

Why is that so hard?


----------



## snookdoctor

DDD said:


> Late night post... the ice idea is creeping back in stronger and stronger with each model run... GFS, Canadian and I am watching the EURO run now...  I don't like it.
> 
> The models lost it for a bit and now it's trying to come back to the solution we do NOT need.
> 
> As for Resica's comments, I have long said that Woody's affords me the right to tell you what every model run says.  TV guys can't do that.  However, making statements on TV like, "Winter is over here in GA" or "Looking at the long range forecast it looks like a major warm up is headed our way"  Is nothing more than common people looking at snow cover maps and screaming that a major snow storm is coming.
> 
> Certain ATL forecasters have a bad habit of misleading the public into, "everything is ok... I can let my guard down now."  That is just as bad as screaming with every model run, "The worst ice storm since 1973 is coming!!!"  You do the opposite by sending people into a panic.
> 
> I think the TV mets would do themselves a lot of good to say, "I am forecasting light freezing rain at the onset, then turning over to all rain.  However, this could get worse or it could be an all rain event.  Everyone in "this" certain area needs to pay attention to further weather information in the coming days / hours.
> 
> Why is that so hard?



It's not that hard. They just want to be right without having to commit. 

You, on the other hand, don't work for ratings.

Keep it up. If you say the sky is falling, we will all duck at the same time.


----------



## DDD

Wild Turkey said:


> We have a tournament in Knoxville next weekend and OCD wife is already freaking out. Ill watch my weather models and go from there next week. Gotta make the hotel call by thursday or dump a couple hundreds on nothing.
> 
> And since when is Cover Your Armadillo and apotty mouth.



My prediction is you will cancel that hotel before Thursday.  Many of the models lay down heavy snow for portions of TN despite us getting ice or not.

I am not saying cancel it now, I just don't think it will happen for you... but Lord knows I have been wrong before.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Thanks DDD.  I will be watching for future post in the coming days


----------



## 3ringer

DDD , you didn't get your 8 hours of sleep. I have read that the winter pattern has changed. Does that mean we will no longer get the single digit cold from Canada. I read also since the pattern has changed, California will finally start getting much needed rain.  What does the pattern change mean for us in February .


----------



## NCHillbilly

Resica said:


> Snowed a little here this morning. I feel like I live in western North Carolina.


 It hasn't snowed here for three days now, and it's starting to melt off on the sunny side of the hill. It's even been above zero the last two monings. Supposed to be in the 50s today, I won't know how to act.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

We had 50s yesterday.. felt like 70s


----------



## georgia357

I prefer DDD's approach to the weather a whole lot better then the TV guys.  DDD gives me plenty of time to prepare for what "might" come.  If it changes at the last minute, no problem.  I can just put the things I bought getting ready into other uses.


eta: Wonder if the mods know that the clock is off?  Don't ban me bro.


----------



## BrotherBadger

Migmack said:


> We had 50s yesterday.. felt like 70s



It's insane how quickly you can get acclimated to temperature change. 50 in October: sweatshirt weather. 50 in January:T shirts.


----------



## Mountainbuck

So this is gonna either be all rain or a bAD ice event?


----------



## DCHunter

BrotherBadger said:


> It's insane how quickly you can get acclimated to temperature change. 50 in October: sweatshirt weather. 50 in January:T shirts.



Yeah, I noticed that too. During bow season, I'm thinking to myself how I cant wait till the highs drop below 80 and the lows get down to 50s. That way we can stand by the campfire 'cause it will be "cold"!


----------



## DDD

Mountainbuck said:


> So this is gonna either be all rain or a bAD ice event?



Pretty much... again, devil is in the details but I am telling you guys.... I don't like the look or the feel of this.  I think by Monday I will have a better feeling about which way this is gonna go.


----------



## Resica

DDD said:


> Late night post... the ice idea is creeping back in stronger and stronger with each model run... GFS, Canadian and I am watching the EURO run now...  I don't like it.
> 
> The models lost it for a bit and now it's trying to come back to the solution we do NOT need.
> 
> As for Resica's comments, I have long said that Woody's affords me the right to tell you what every model run says.  TV guys can't do that.  However, making statements on TV like, "Winter is over here in GA" or "Looking at the long range forecast it looks like a major warm up is headed our way"  Is nothing more than common people looking at snow cover maps and screaming that a major snow storm is coming.
> 
> Certain ATL forecasters have a bad habit of misleading the public into, "everything is ok... I can let my guard down now."  That is just as bad as screaming with every model run, "The worst ice storm since 1973 is coming!!!"  You do the opposite by sending people into a panic.
> I think the TV mets would do themselves a lot of good to say, "I am forecasting light freezing rain at the onset, then turning over to all rain.  However, this could get worse or it could be an all rain event.  Everyone in "this" certain area needs to pay attention to further weather information in the coming days / hours.
> 
> Why is that so hard?



You are absolutely right. Goes  both ways.


----------



## mewabbithunter

I am getting prepared just in case.


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> It hasn't snowed here for three days now, and it's starting to melt off on the sunny side of the hill. It's even been above zero the last two monings. Supposed to be in the 50s today, I won't know how to act.



Got up to close to 50 today. 3-6" of snow for Monday!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I noticed WU has put back snow in its forecast for Dawsonville next weekend. It had gone to all rain and is now back to both. Bears watching.

Thanks DDD


----------



## PappyHoel

CollinsCraft77 said:


> I noticed WU has put back snow in its forecast for Dawsonville next weekend. It had gone to all rain and is now back to both. Bears watching.
> 
> Thanks DDD



Weather Underground flips flops more than a politician.  In fact it's rain and 44 now.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Thanks DDD. My local met on TV pretty much just said no winter weather next weekend pretty risky on he's part if u ask me. Think he would have learned after last week. I'll be following DDD


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Sunday rain and snow. Just the fact it's mentions it says something.


----------



## Wade Chandler

Hate to burst your bubble CC77, because I don't know if there's ever been a post by PappyHoel that I wanted to read, but he's right on this one, all the Wunderground "forecast" does is pull data from the latest run of the GFS and put it into the graphic.  No human interaction, so therefore, no thought put into it.  So yes, the GFS is flopping around like a fish out of water, and it is cool and fun and interesting to see snow appear on the forecast, but the fact is anything past 5 days is voodoo land and you're better off flipping a coin.  Worth watching. . . yes.  Worth holding your breath about, well, I like you, so don't do it


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Got up to close to 50 today. 3-6" of snow for Monday!



I'm still traumatized.


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> I'm still traumatized.


----------



## DDD

It's backckckckckckckckckckck....


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> It's backckckckckckckckckckck....



Ice, ice baby?


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> It's backckckckckckckckckckck....



Wha back?


----------



## chewy32

I hope it does  some thing because iv done convinced every one to be prepared based off what yallve said which has been a lot more accutate than the weather challel. But the persimmons did call for show shovels and the old time saying if the snow lays more then 3 days then theres more to follow so bring it on .... Even thought i need 40 hrs


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Hey Wade! Now don't worry about bursting my bubble. I've always held the opinion that this type of weather should happen in November or December during hunting season and then after the 1st it should be 75 and sunny.

Just doesn't happen that way. I was only mentioning it because local mets aren't and DDD was and that at least some other outlet had it mentioned.


----------



## Brenda61979

DDD said:


> It's backckckckckckckckckckck....



What is your probability that GA is going to get this ice storm?


----------



## panfried0419

I see upper 50s and light rain for NEGA next weekend. Time to start heading to the crappie holes!


----------



## orrb

DDD  what is it saying?


----------



## Bitteroot

I'm turnin blue....


----------



## Matthew6

Bitteroot said:


> I'm turnin blue....



That's an improvement from red and black.


----------



## Bitteroot

Hey that ain't fun... Well yea it is..


----------



## grizzlyblake

chewy32 said:


> I hope it does  some thing because iv done convinced every one to be prepared based off what yallve said which has been a lot more accutate than the weather challel. But the persimmons did call for show shovels and the old time saying if the snow lays more then 3 days then theres more to follow so bring it on .... Even thought i need 40 hrs



I've convinced all my family members in the ATL area to be prepared just in case. I told them about it Friday when DDD first posted about it, and I encouraged everyone to use the nice weekend to go get plenty of canned food, water, kerosene, firewood, etc. just in case it plays out.

I surely hope nothing happens but you can bet as soon as the local TV/radio guys start talking about it there will be a mad rush on everything because of last week's event.


----------



## bilgerat

Me thinks ole Glen Burns has been reading DDD's  posts
http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/more-snow-atlanta-not-so-fast/nc8Pq/


----------



## DDD

0z and 6z of the GFS continues to bring a crippling, crippling ice storm that would affect all of atlanta. Over to just south of Athens all points north and eastward. 

The EURO does not bring as much precip and the Canadian says what storm?

Right now with the blocking up over the NE, the high pressure that will set up and shove the cold air down the back side of the apps is the most impressive CAD model I have ever seen in the history of me following weather models if that tells you anything. 

The gulf moisture that comes riding up over is also amazing. 

We need to pray this does not verify.  If the euro goes the way of the GFS I will go ahead and say that CAD prone areas need to have an emergency plan in place. Food, heat, meds ect...


----------



## Mountainbuck

When u say all points north I assume that means N ga counties are in the path too??


----------



## bml

DDD said:


> 0z and 6z of the GFS continues to bring a crippling, crippling ice storm that would affect all of atlanta. Over to just south of Athens all points north and eastward.
> 
> The EURO does not bring as much precip and the Canadian says what storm?
> 
> Right now with the blocking up over the NE, the high pressure that will set up and shove the cold air down the back side of the apps is the most impressive CAD model I have ever seen in the history of me following weather models if that tells you anything.
> 
> The gulf moisture that comes riding up over is also amazing.
> 
> We need to pray this does not verify.  If the euro goes the way of the GFS I will go ahead and say that CAD prone areas need to have an emergency plan in place. Food, heat, meds ect...



A lot of model watching in the next few days.....


----------



## Paint Brush

DDD said:


> 0z and 6z of the GFS continues to bring a crippling, crippling ice storm that would affect all of atlanta. Over to just south of Athens all points north and eastward.
> 
> The EURO does not bring as much precip and the Canadian says what storm?
> 
> Right now with the blocking up over the NE, the high pressure that will set up and shove the cold air down the back side of the apps is the most impressive CAD model I have ever seen in the history of me following weather models if that tells you anything.
> 
> The gulf moisture that comes riding up over is also amazing.
> 
> We need to pray this does not verify.  If the euro goes the way of the GFS I will go ahead and say that CAD prone areas need to have an emergency plan in place. Food, heat, meds ect...



 Thanks for the update DDD. The Atlanta bunch wont even mention the possibilities that this could happen. Long range weather forecasting is not as important to people that make their living sitting in an office chair. long range weather to the man that works out in the elements is so vital to how he plans his work.  Construction, Farmers, Loggers, Lineman, always make decisions on what the weather will be in the future. If you know there is a possible ice or snow event 7 days down the road I guarantee you will have a little more giddy up in your step Monday morning when you get up. And I'm not saying the forecast has to always come true, just knowing the possibilities is there gives us a leg up on how to plan jobs. Thanks Again.


----------



## david w.

Im staying right here.Im not going north,Y'all have fun with that.


----------



## bml

Paint Brush said:


> Thanks for the update DDD. The Atlanta bunch wont even mention the possibilities that this could happen. Long range weather forecasting is not as important to people that make their living sitting in an office chair. long range weather to the man that works out in the elements is so vital to how he plans his work.  Construction, Farmers, Loggers, Lineman, always make decisions on what the weather will be in the future. If you know there is a possible ice or snow event 7 days down the road I guarantee you will have a little more giddy up in your step Monday morning when you get up. And I'm not saying the forecast has to always come true, just knowing the possibilities is there gives us a leg up on how to plan jobs. Thanks Again.



Very well said!


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD what's the time frame on this as to when it may start?


----------



## PappyHoel

DDD said:


> 0z and 6z of the GFS continues to bring a crippling, crippling ice storm that would affect all of atlanta. Over to just south of Athens all points north and eastward.
> 
> The EURO does not bring as much precip and the Canadian says what storm?
> 
> Right now with the blocking up over the NE, the high pressure that will set up and shove the cold air down the back side of the apps is the most impressive CAD model I have ever seen in the history of me following weather models if that tells you anything.
> 
> The gulf moisture that comes riding up over is also amazing.
> 
> We need to pray this does not verify.  If the euro goes the way of the GFS I will go ahead and say that CAD prone areas need to have an emergency plan in place. Food, heat, meds ect...




Stop spreading rumors   just kidding.  Seriously though what is the timing on this?  Early Friday or late?  We already went prepping this morning, filled all gas tanks, hit tractor supply for ice melt, chicken feed and essentials.  We will work on generator and heat prep later today, plenty of wood if needed.


----------



## bilgerat

PappyHoel said:


> Stop spreading rumors   just kidding.  Seriously though what is the timing on this?  Early Friday or late?  We already went prepping this morning, filled all gas tanks, hit tractor supply for ice melt, chicken feed and essentials.  We will work on generator and heat prep later today, plenty of wood if needed.



Dang, you just reminded me, I need to check My generator, aint started it in over a year !!


----------



## Crickett

DDD said:


> It's backckckckckckckckckckck....



 I got baby chicks due to hatch on Saturday! We can't lose power or we will lose the chicks!


----------



## JimC

DDD thank you for all you do. But where are the pics ?
I have to see pics of this stuff. I try to go look at those models but I have no clue what I am looking at. Guess I better start looking into a wood supply and maybe a 4 cyl welding machine on wheels, makes for one heck of a generator........ dang near run the whole house with it.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Oh my it's on the ten day for Friday and sunday


----------



## nickel back

Mountainbuck said:


> When u say all points north I assume that means N ga counties are in the path too??



...dud...he said  just south of Athens all points north and eastward.


----------



## nickel back

DDD, I'm south of Atl, about an hour  WNW OF Macon, can you plz let us south folks know if it starts to make its way down this way.

thanks
NB


----------



## orrb

what day?  and how far west and south?


----------



## GA DAWG

I hope its gone again?


----------



## blood on the ground

Crickett said:


> I got baby chicks due to hatch on Saturday! We can't lose power or we will lose the chicks!



Chicken nuggets!!!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835

blood on the ground said:


> Chicken nuggets!!!!



word!


----------



## DDD

And.... It's gone. In fact the latest run of the GFS shows 65+ here on Saturday. 

Wild swings in the model runs.  Crazy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> And.... It's gone. In fact the latest run of the GFS shows 65+ here on Saturday.
> 
> Wild swings in the model runs.  Crazy.


----------



## Da Possum

65 works for me


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> And.... It's gone. In fact the latest run of the GFS shows 65+ here on Saturday.
> 
> Wild swings in the model runs.  Crazy.



I feel just like Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde.


----------



## PappyHoel

Good ...


----------



## Crickett

blood on the ground said:


> Chicken nuggets!!!!



No No: 


DDD said:


> And.... It's gone. In fact the latest run of the GFS shows 65+ here on Saturday.
> 
> Wild swings in the model runs.  Crazy.


----------



## panfried0419

Yep 65 and Sunny on Saturday. Heading from Springer to Wolf Pen Friday through Sunday. Gonna be beautiful.


----------



## Matt.M

And the snow/prep also disappeared for Snow Jam 14 so don't get to confident.  Yet.

But I'm hopeful it is a non-event.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Hope it stays gone. At least keep it out of north west ga.


----------



## Lukikus2

Ya'll need to get prepared if it keeps pushing down and the moisture keeps coming out of the gulf.


----------



## Greene728

DDD said:


> And.... It's gone. In fact the latest run of the GFS shows 65+ here on Saturday.
> 
> Wild swings in the model runs.  Crazy.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD is it back yet?


----------



## DDD

Mountainbuck said:


> DDD is it back yet?



Yes and no.

The 0Z models will be a good 6-9 day outlook to hold your finger up to the wind and see which way it's blowing.

You can see in this map from the 18z GFS, the isobars pushing down the eastern side of the Apps.  This will need to be watched closely.  Models completely suck at handling low level cold.  It's why we have surprise ice storms.

The energy that will be making the gulf pop open for business next weekend is not being sampled well either.  Long way to go to figure out what is going to shake out.


----------



## DDD

And on the 7th day.... there was snow.  Holy smokes.

This run will probably not come true, but initially on Sunday we start out with freezing rain and as the low passes across the panhandle of Florida it picks up some serious power and nails Virginia, North Carolina and parts of South Carolina.

Georgia gets in on the action as the cold air rushes in behind this strong system.  Looks to be all snow for about 8 hours on Sunday into Monday morning.

Snow flurries all the way down to Macon.   North of I-20, to my untrained eye will have 3-4" of snow.

This is a big run...  Not sure it's nothing more than a pipe dream...


----------



## the HEED!

Paint Brush said:


> Thanks for the update DDD. The Atlanta bunch wont even mention the possibilities that this could happen. Long range weather forecasting is not as important to people that make their living sitting in an office chair. long range weather to the man that works out in the elements is so vital to how he plans his work.  Construction, Farmers, Loggers, Lineman, always make decisions on what the weather will be in the future. If you know there is a possible ice or snow event 7 days down the road I guarantee you will have a little more giddy up in your step Monday morning when you get up. And I'm not saying the forecast has to always come true, just knowing the possibilities is there gives us a leg up on how to plan jobs. Thanks Again.



See thats blows me away ( Atlanta Bunch) why cant they just say we need to be looking  out to this  as a possibility. Folks, stay in touch cause it could change for sunday/monday. Then....... the proper preps could be on standby ready for the call, because they need all the headstart they can get. Dumb.


----------



## malak05

Got to love the trends all over the board very similar to the last system and we started seeing a outlier that all the other models slowly started moving toward could this be that outlier we may know in a few more runs!?!?


----------



## krisjack

Our local Mets have said that Feb should be warmer down here but who know.We will see.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Bring on the snow!!


----------



## Resica

31 degrees, heavy snow. About 2 1/2 inches on the ground so far!


----------



## Brenda61979

I want it to snow just to see how prepared ga is this time around.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> 31 degrees, heavy snow. About 2 1/2 inches on the ground so far!



Need another foot.


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> Need another foot.



Might get it. Over 4" now.


----------



## JustUs4All

Y'all quit that.  I need I-85 clear to Richmond on Saturday and I-95 clear from Richmond to NYC on Sunday.

The prospects are looking dimmer every day.


----------



## PappyHoel

Brenda61979 said:


> I want it to snow just to see how prepared ga is this time around.



It will be all good.  Government said they were going to add more government to fix the government problem.


----------



## panfried0419

PappyHoel said:


> It will be all good.  Government said they were going to add more government to fix the government problem.



No they are too busy ruining deer season by shortening it and cutting the limit for the "noseeums"


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> Need another foot.



this^^^^


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Y'all quit that.  I need I-85 clear to Richmond on Saturday and I-95 clear from Richmond to NYC on Sunday.
> 
> The prospects are looking dimmer every day.



I don't know about I-85 and Saturday but I -95 and Sunday doesn't look good.


----------



## Resica

nickel back said:


> this^^^^



Up to about 7 inches. Man is it heavy. I like it when it snows when its 15 degrees not 30 degrees.


----------



## orrb

Wish it would do something here.  I would like to see how Atlanta handles it..  

I am west of Atlanta.


----------



## Resica

Upped her to 6-12"


----------



## JonathanG2013

Resica, what city in Pa are you at?


----------



## Resica

More like a village. Exton, home of your Atlanta Falcon quarterback.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Stay warm up there. Can you let us know what the total snow fall is when it stops? That is crazy that you could get over a foot in the snow storm today.


----------



## Crickett

orrb said:


> Wish it would do something here.  I would like to see how Atlanta handles it..
> 
> I am west of Atlanta.



They _might_ be prepared for snow.... BUT.....ICE.... I seriously doubt it


----------



## Resica

JonathanG2013 said:


> Stay warm up there. Can you let us know what the total snow fall is when it stops? That is crazy that you could get over a foot in the snow storm today.



Sure will. I'll see about getting some pics with something other than a phone too. Not too cold, only 30, wish it were colder.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Wunderground seems to be down playing the front  DDD what are u seeing?


----------



## Resica

It's over, until tomorrow night I"ll say 10".


----------



## FlyDawg72

Brenda61979 said:


> I want it to snow just to see how prepared ga is this time around.



Well, they do have the newly appointed "TASK FORCE" ... soooo.....


----------



## Resica

Already in a Winter Storm Watch for significant snow  tomorrow night and then ice   6" of snow and 1/4" plus of ice.


----------



## Resica

Some from today's storm.


----------



## Resica

Couple more.


----------



## nickel back

nice pics......would love to see a good snow like that


----------



## Matthew6

Nice pics Resica. I appreciate you and thanks for the beautiful photos. Looks like you had a busy day with the shovel and snow blower or whatever y'all call those things.


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> Nice pics Resica. I appreciate you and thanks for the beautiful photos. Looks like you had a busy day with the shovel and snow blower or whatever y'all call those things.



Thanks, snowblower. Pain in the rear. Full of water.


----------



## elfiii

RinggoldGa said:


> In all seriousness I think it is a valid question.  This is GEORGIA Outdoor news.  These weather threads get cumbersome and often end up with a high signal to noise ratio (too much chaff and not enough wheat for the ag school grads amongst us)



In all seriousness it is not a valid question. While the bulk of our membership is predominantly from the South East (not just Georgia) we have boo koo members from all 50 states and several foreign countries and they are just as welcome as members from Georgia, especially the ones that have been long time contributing members. They are the ones who made this place.



RinggoldGa said:


> Many of us have come to rely on them for up to date insightful info from Miguel and DDD that has direct bearing on our daily lives.  Scrolling through weather reports from other states, particularly those outside the Southeast, doesn't really add anything worthwhile to the thread.  You could even say it is off topic.



The title, and topic of this thread is "Winter Weather 2013-2014 IV" It is not exclusive to Georgia. While the Messican and the Deer Dropper keep us up to date on what is happening in Georgia their posts regarding Wx are not exclusive to Georgia. Moreover, every thread is open for comment by every member, subject to the rules of the board. By carefully reviewing those rules you will discover there is no requirement every post in every thread be spot on topic, except in the "On Topic" forum. That means if somebody wants to post about a Wx event in say, Pennsylvania in this thread they are welcome to do so.



RinggoldGa said:


> I'm sure resica is good people.  I'm glad he's getting a good bit of snow and enjoying the weather up North.  I'm sure there's some here that enjoy those posts and pictures.  A separate "Pennsylvania Winter Weather Thread I" might be ideal here at the campfire would be great for them to commiserate and discuss his forecast and snow pics.  In this thread they add to the clutter, fill up the post count, and take away from the ease of finding the good info.  Gets a little frustrating to those of us trying to use this as a weather information resource.



You're a newbie so I'll give you a clue. Get your favorite set of tweezers and magnifying glass and start picking the fly manure out of the pepper just like the rest of us do. If that is too much detail work for you go to your User Control Panel. Under "Settings and Options" click the "Edit Ignore List" link. Depending on how much time and effort you want to put into it you can put all 92,346 members on "Ignore". Then you won't be vexed by any signal to noise ratio issues.

In the meantime, please leave moderation up to the actual staff of the board. We been doing this a while and we got a good bead on the job.

BTW, your posts objecting to Resica's posts are off topic. His aren't. Know what I mean Vern?


----------



## JonathanG2013

Great job elfii


----------



## nickel back

thanks for opening the thread back up elfiii


----------



## Bitteroot

Alright.. Out of respect for what DDD has done for us... We will keep this thead clean and on topic. I'm leaving Elfmans post simply to illustrate why we had to clean it up and a warning... Don't go there!  If that is a subject you want to discuss... Start your own thread or take it to the pm's.


----------



## RinggoldGa

*Weather info*

First off I've been here as a poster and lurker since it was Woodys. Just not always under this name.  Moving, new computers, etc.

Glad to know everyone here appreciates expanding their weather info.  I'll enjoy helping to expand our weather horizons and providing information valuable to my fellow members.


----------



## elfiii

Let's everybody play nice so the mean ole Mods don't have to get out the brooms and the mop buckets.


----------



## Crickett

Great snow pics Resica! 


Well said elfiii!


----------



## T.P.

It was a nice day in Carnesville.


----------



## doenightmare

Soooo - 3D  - you got an update?


----------



## bml

doenightmare said:


> Soooo - 3D  - you got an update?



Hopefully one that keeps us out of the ice.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat

Crickett said:


> Great snow pics Resica!
> 
> 
> Well said elfiii!



This^^^ X2


----------



## nickel back

did yall run DDD off......

I say all rain a cold rain.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Always some drama in the weather dept. I love yall


----------



## panfried0419

Looks as though my AT hike is going to be a bit mild but wet this weekend. Testing out the new Kelty!!!


----------



## Resica

Crickett said:


> Great snow pics Resica!
> 
> 
> Well said elfiii!





Beenthere&donethat said:


> This^^^ X2



Thank you folks.


----------



## gunnurse

Hey DDD-
Please don't ever change your avatar. That way I can just scroll down the other avatars real quick like looking for whats I needs.


----------



## Robbie101

gunnurse said:


> Hey DDD-
> Please don't ever change your avatar. That way I can just scroll down the other avatars real quick like looking for whats I needs.



Agreed!!!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Resica said:


> Some from today's storm.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## orrb

Resica said:


> Couple more.



So pretty..  Thank you for posting the pictures.  


DDD  what are the models saying now?


----------



## DDD

Pretty easy post tonight.  The models are all over the place. Literally every 6 hours it's something different. Not going to even comment much until past Wednesday

Second, I like Pics and post from other states. If I can't have it atleast I can see someone else's score of snow!

Save the drama for ya mama!  Geeze. 

I am thinking about changing the avatar back to the free cat avatar. Hopefully bring the snow mojo back. 

My drop tine boy is in my trophy room. No need to look at him here all the time.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

DDD said:


> Pretty easy post tonight.  The models are all over the place. Literally every 6 hours it's something different. Not going to even comment much until past Wednesday
> 
> Second, I like Pics and post from other states. If I can't have it atleast I can see someone else's score of snow!


Makes me appreciate what I don't have to put up with on a daily basis!!


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> Pretty easy post tonight.  The models are all over the place. Literally every 6 hours it's something different. Not going to even comment much until past Wednesday
> 
> Second, I like Pics and post from other states. If I can't have it atleast I can see someone else's score of snow!
> 
> Save the drama for ya mama!  Geeze.
> 
> I am thinking about changing the avatar back to the free cat avatar. Hopefully bring the snow mojo back.
> 
> My drop tine boy is in my trophy room. No need to look at him here all the time.



make the  avatar change DDD.......


----------



## Battlewagon

I like the free cat avatar. Saw a cat that needed a sign this week and thought of DDD.  Too funny.


----------



## DDD

Battlewagon said:


> I like the free cat avatar. Saw a cat that needed a sign this week and thought of DDD.  Too funny.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> Pretty easy post tonight.  The models are all over the place. Literally every 6 hours it's something different. Not going to even comment much until past Wednesday
> 
> Second, I like Pics and post from other states. If I can't have it atleast I can see someone else's score of snow!
> 
> Save the drama for ya mama!  Geeze.
> 
> I am thinking about changing the avatar back to the free cat avatar. Hopefully bring the snow mojo back.
> 
> My drop tine boy is in my trophy room. No need to look at him here all the time.


We got snow with the drop time buck avatar and I don't mine looking at that beast myself! Just saying


----------



## savreds

Brang on da kat!!!


Oh yeah, nice pics Resica! Keep um coming


----------



## Jeetdawg

Hey DDD, how about the famous picture of a certain met's head on a platter.....think Channel 2 Action News


----------



## Resica

Couple from local parking lot.


----------



## cjones

Resica said:


> Some from today's storm.



Yowzers.  Looks like a wet heavy snow (aka 'back breaker').  Which means those piles of snow in the parking lot will be there until about mid May. ha!


----------



## grizzlyblake

Some mainstream outlet must've been talking about us getting snow this weekend - everyone at work is talking about it and needing supplies.


----------



## blood on the ground

grizzlyblake said:


> Some mainstream outlet must've been talking about us getting snow this weekend - everyone at work is talking about it and needing supplies.



Good grief!


----------



## Jeff C.

Resica said:


> Couple from local parking lot.



Seen any animals?


----------



## mewabbithunter

grizzlyblake said:


> Some mainstream outlet must've been talking about us getting snow this weekend - everyone at work is talking about it and needing supplies.



Mellish


----------



## nickel back

grizzlyblake said:


> Some mainstream outlet must've been talking about us getting snow this weekend - everyone at work is talking about it and needing supplies.



facebook.....


----------



## PappyHoel

Ain't gonna be any snow we are done for the year.  I'm going to go buy a sled so that we are guaranteed not to get any snow!


----------



## GA DAWG

Winter is over. Ground hog done said so.


----------



## Milkman

I cant post up the video here due to 1-2 words of profanity in the dialog.  But do a Google search with the words "daily show south parked" as your search words.

There are 2 hilarious videos making fun of us southerners in a snow.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin'

Milkman said:


> I cant post up the video here due to 1-2 words of profanity in the dialog.  But do a Google search with the words "daily show south parked" as your search words.
> 
> There are 2 hilarious videos making fun of us southerners in a snow.



Saw that last week.  Its hilarious.


----------



## blood on the ground

GA DAWG said:


> Winter is over. Ground hog done said so.



That was not necessary!!!! Lol


----------



## Resica

Jeff C. said:


> Seen any animals?



Very few, but I haven't really looked.


----------



## Jeff C.

Kind of unusual to see fog setting in at this time of day. Don't usually see it this early.


----------



## blood on the ground

Jeff C. said:


> Kind of unusual to see fog setting in at this time of day. Don't usually see it this early.



The tips of your fingers are orange from the cheetos aren't they?
LoL!!!!


----------



## Jeff C.

blood on the ground said:


> The tips of your fingers are orange from the cheetos aren't they?
> LoL!!!!



Actually I prefer M&M peanuts, they melt in your mouth, not in your hand.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Wunderground not showing much in the way of winter weather for the next 2 wks  hope DDD finds something out there


----------



## Matt.M

8 days from now it, might get interesting.


----------



## Mountainbuck

What do u see Matt?


----------



## Matt.M

I see some models being talked about.  If they are really worth talking about, I sure DDD will update us.  But winter isn't over by any means.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Cool fingers crossed


----------



## fireman401

Look at the part of the list of the Governor's Weather Taskforce.  I wonder what advice they will be giving.  A side note, the NWS has not responded for their person.

Glenn Burns  WSB  Chief Meteorologist
Markina Brown  CBS  Chief Meteorologist
Ken Cook  Fox 5  Chief Meteorologist
Chesley McNeil  11 Alive  Meteorologist


----------



## the HEED!

its gonna rain


----------



## Paint Brush

Some one called me and said TWC just put snow in the forecast for Sunday  night and Monday morning for North Ga.  Any one seen that yet? Its not on the internet yet.


----------



## 3ringer

fireman401 said:


> Look at the part of the list of the Governor's Weather Taskforce.  I wonder what advice they will be giving.  A side note, the NWS has not responded for their person.
> 
> Glenn Burns  WSB  Chief Meteorologist
> Markina Brown  CBS  Chief Meteorologist
> Ken Cook  Fox 5  Chief Meteorologist
> Chesley McNeil  11 Alive  Meteorologist



I just heard that Governor Ray Nagin may be added to the team . They need someone with experience on evacuating a city.


----------



## DDD

Again, the models are on crack. They are bi-polar. They are nuts. It's all over the road. I honestly cannot put a comment together. 

Yes. 8 days from now looks great. However, didn't I say that 4 days ago????

When models are doing this it's a high chance for surprises.


----------



## DDD

fireman401 said:


> Look at the part of the list of the Governor's Weather Taskforce.  I wonder what advice they will be giving.  A side note, the NWS has not responded for their person.
> 
> Glenn Burns  WSB  Chief Meteorologist
> Markina Brown  CBS  Chief Meteorologist
> Ken Cook  Fox 5  Chief Meteorologist
> Chesley McNeil  11 Alive  Meteorologist


----------



## panfried0419

According to the old granolas that are hiking with me this weekend woodys the weather will be great for this time of year!


----------



## DDD

Well, the secret is out. LOL  

My name got mentioned at the Gwinnett County Commissioners meeting tonight!  Tommy Hunter who is my commissioner here in Gwinnett gave me a shout out for calling the storm 10 days out. LOL!!!!  I watched the video tonight after he emailed me to tell me he mentioned me.  

Yep. My head is big as a balloon tonight. 

Tommy is a good commissioner. No bull. Straight talk. Thanks Tommy!


----------



## the HEED!

oh snap, hes done went and got all fanous and high and mighty, wont even be able to update the weather for us commoners soon.


----------



## DDD

the HEED! said:


> oh snap, hes done went and got all fanous and high and mighty, wont even be able to update the weather for us commoners soon.



Nah, but woodys might have some more members soon.


----------



## K80

DDD said:


> Well, the secret is out. LOL
> 
> My name got mentioned at the Gwinnett County Commissioners meeting tonight!  Tommy Hunter who is my commissioner here in Gwinnett gave me a shout out for calling the storm 10 days out. LOL!!!!  I watched the video tonight after he emailed me to tell me he mentioned me.
> 
> Yep. My head is big as a balloon tonight.
> 
> Tommy is a good commissioner. No bull. Straight talk. Thanks Tommy!


Were is the like button when you need it.  I miss ol'tommy  boy around here.


----------



## the HEED!

DDD said:


> Nah, but woodys might have some more members soon.


----------



## BrotherBadger

*Ice Caves*

My buddy sent me some pictures he took from his trip up north to the ice caves on lake superior. These are some islands just off shore that usually are only accessible by boat. However, due to the abnormally cold winter, they were able to walk out there. Thought you guys might enjoy them. If your want more, Google "lake superior ice caves" as there are some really nice pictures out there.


----------



## grizzlyblake

DDD said:


> Well, the secret is out. LOL
> 
> My name got mentioned at the Gwinnett County Commissioners meeting tonight!  Tommy Hunter who is my commissioner here in Gwinnett gave me a shout out for calling the storm 10 days out. LOL!!!!  I watched the video tonight after he emailed me to tell me he mentioned me.
> 
> Yep. My head is big as a balloon tonight.
> 
> Tommy is a good commissioner. No bull. Straight talk. Thanks Tommy!



That's great stuff!


----------



## Matthew6

Nice pic Bro Badger.


----------



## blood on the ground

BrotherBadger said:


> My buddy sent me some pictures he took from his trip up north to the ice caves on lake superior. These are some islands just off shore that usually are only accessible by boat. However, due to the abnormally cold winter, they were able to walk out there. Thought you guys might enjoy them. If your want more, Google "lake superior ice caves" as there are some really nice pictures out there.



Very nice thanks for sharing!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Paint Brush said:


> Some one called me and said TWC just put snow in the forecast for Sunday  night and Monday morning for North Ga.  Any one seen that yet? Its not on the internet yet.



Weatherunderground showed that about a week ago, but their forecast was revised to be pretty clear. 

There is snow in their forecast for Saturday night of next week, though.


----------



## Matt.M

DDD - That recognition is a long time coming.  Honestly I thought it would happen sooner.  Congrats.

Now watch Triple D clean up his social media in case a new job opportunity comes along (private or public, doubt it would be public).


----------



## SGADawg

the HEED! said:


> oh snap, hes done went and got all fanous and high and mighty, wont even be able to update the weather for us commoners soon.



Nah, he wouldn't do that us, he'll probably just put his forecasts behind a paywall.


----------



## Keebs

DDD said:


> Well, the secret is out. LOL
> 
> My name got mentioned at the Gwinnett County Commissioners meeting tonight!  Tommy Hunter who is my commissioner here in Gwinnett gave me a shout out for calling the storm 10 days out. LOL!!!!  I watched the video tonight after he emailed me to tell me he mentioned me.
> 
> Yep. My head is big as a balloon tonight.
> 
> Tommy is a good commissioner. No bull. Straight talk. Thanks Tommy!


 Congrats, TripleD!

Love the pics, BrotherBadger!


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> Nice pic Bro Badger.



^^^^this^^^^


----------



## Resica

Bad ice in this neck of the woods overnight. Lots of trees down across roadways of all sizes including the Pa. Turnpike. Over 660,000 without power,said to expect several days without power and we won't see the freezing mark for awhile. Calling in over 500 utility crews from outside the area. Sure wish it would have snowed.


----------



## Resica

Great pictures Badger. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Bad ice in this neck of the woods overnight. Lots of trees down across roadways of all sizes including the Pa. Turnpike. Over 660,000 without power,said to expect several days without power and we won't see the freezing mark for awhile. Calling in over 500 utility crews from outside the area. Sure wish it would have snowed.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## blood on the ground

Resica said:


> Bad ice in this neck of the woods overnight. Lots of trees down across roadways of all sizes including the Pa. Turnpike. Over 660,000 without power,said to expect several days without power and we won't see the freezing mark for awhile. Calling in over 500 utility crews from outside the area. Sure wish it would have snowed.



Prayers sent for everyone up your way! That is horrible!


----------



## Crakajak

Thursday evening snow here in Atlanta?????????


----------



## Dustin Pate

Crakajak said:


> Thursday evening snow here in Atlanta?????????



Just saw where a Special Weather Statement was issued.


----------



## Resica

Here's a few. Elm,Red  Maple and White Pines. Still hear them snapping, Gonna get a little windy tonight too. Don't think this is through by a long shot.


----------



## grizzlyblake

Special Weather Statement



> .. FAST MOVING SYSTEM TO BRING POTENTIAL WINTER WEATHER TO AREA THURSDAY EVENING...
> 
> OVERVIEW... AN UPPER LEVEL DISTURBANCE IS EXPECTED TO MOVE ACROSS THE MISSISSIPPI AND ALABAMA THURSDAY MORNING AND GRADUALLY SPREAD MOISTURE NORTHWARD ACROSS THE LOCAL FORECAST AREA THURSDAY AFTERNOON INTO THURSDAY EVENING. THIS WILL LEAD TO LIGHT RAIN DEVELOPING FROM COLUMBUS TO MACON INITIALLY BY 10 AM TO NOON. FROM THERE... IT WILL SPREAD NORTHWARD TO START IN THE ATLANTA METRO DURING THE EARLY AFTERNOON HOURS. AT THE ONSET OF PRECIPITATION... THE TEMPERATURES WILL BE IN THE LOWER 40S WHICH WILL RESULT IN JUST A COLD RAIN. HOWEVER... AS THE RAIN CONTINUES... THE TEMPERATURES WILL FALL WITH LIGHT SNOW MIXING IN WITH THE RAIN ALONG AND NORTH OF A LA GRANGE TO ATHENS LINE AND UP TO THE ATLANTA METRO DURING THE EVENING HOURS THURSDAY. NORTH OF THE METRO AND INCLUDING THE MOUNTAINS... THE PRECIPITATION WILL BE MAINLY SNOW BUT AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED TO BE VERY LIGHT. ALL THE PRECIPITATION WILL END BY LATE THURSDAY NIGHT WITH COLDER TEMPERATURES MOVING IN ITS WAKE.
> 
> IMPACTS... AT THIS POINT... THIS LOOKS TO BE A FAR DIFFERENT SCENARIO THAN LAST WEEK WITH TEMPERATURES REMAINING ABOVE FREEZING WHILE THE PRECIPITATION IS FALLING. ALSO... LIGHTER AMOUNTS OF PRECIPITATION WILL FURTHER LIMIT ANY ACCUMULATION POTENTIAL. BASED ON THESE FACTORS... WE ARE GOING WITH LITTLE TO NO ACCUMULATION FOR MOST ALL AREAS WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS OF THE MOUNTAINS WHERE A DUSTING IS POSSIBLE. BY FAR... THE BIGGEST POTENTIAL IMPACT WILL BE THE BLACK ICE THURSDAY NIGHT AS SUB FREEZING TEMPERATURES RUSH IN AND RESIDUAL WET ROADWAYS BECOME SLICK DUE TO ICE. THIS THREAT COULD PERSIST INTO FRIDAY MORNING WITH TEMPERATURES NOT EXPECTED TO RISE ABOVE FREEZING UNTIL 10 AM.
> 
> SUMMARY... THIS IS A RAPIDLY EVOLVING WINTER WEATHER EVENT WITH THE SCOPE REMAINING UNCERTAIN. WE WILL BE VIGOROUSLY INSPECTING THE LATEST DATA TO COME IN THIS EVENING TO DETERMINE SNOW AMOUNTS IF ANY ACROSS THE AREA AS WELL AS POTENTIAL IMPACTS FOR THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY TRAVEL.


----------



## DDD

Right now there is nothing to get excited about.

The temperatures are going to be close to freezing or above freezing and the moisture is not impressive however up in the mountains could be a different story.


----------



## Resica

One more. The area received between .25 and .50 of freezing rain.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

DDD said:


> however up in the mountains could be a different story.



How much of a different story?  I realize predicting weather in the mountains is much more difficult, but are we gonna miss more school?


----------



## Brenda61979

Brad Nitz is saying it is suppose to lightly snow Thursday in Atlanta. DDD does it look like it's suppose to snow Thursday?


----------



## Brenda61979

Oops should of read first. Never mind!


----------



## MTMiller

say an extra prayer for the linemen tonight


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Here's a few. Elm,Red  Maple and White Pines. Still hear them snapping, Gonna get a little windy tonight too. Don't think this is through by a long shot.


Good luck up there. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Crickett

Resica said:


> One more. The area received between .25 and .50 of freezing rain.


----------



## madrabbit

Brad Nitz......Psssshhhh.   He wants Glenns job so bad he cant stand it!  Everytime they are both on, they are always cutting each other off just to reword what the other has said.   I just cant bring myself to watch them.


----------



## DDD

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> How much of a different story?  I realize predicting weather in the mountains is much more difficult, but are we gonna miss more school?



right now I don't think you will miss any school.

The thing about the mountains is you get more lift up there.  Which causes the moisture to push up from lower levels where it can't become snow and get "pushed" up where it can become snow.

Also, where the air is thinner you get better precip rates.  Meaning the snow can be heavier.

The precip showing up on the map is not impressive.


----------



## DDD

The Canadian model is a little more robust... not sure how much I trust that though.


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> Bad ice in this neck of the woods overnight. Lots of trees down across roadways of all sizes including the Pa. Turnpike. Over 660,000 without power,said to expect several days without power and we won't see the freezing mark for awhile. Calling in over 500 utility crews from outside the area. Sure wish it would have snowed.



Make that 1500 utility crews.


----------



## the HEED!

OH MY GOD! Glen Burns just said there is snow back in Texas and the system is coming our way and he is updating model forecasts! Yikes, somebody give Charlie English, K Reed, and the Gov a heads up!


----------



## Brenda61979

the HEED! said:


> OH MY GOD! Glen Burns just said there is snow back in Texas and the system is coming our way and he is updating model forecasts! Yikes, somebody give Charlie English, K Reed, and the Gov a heads up!



When should it hit? Did they say?


----------



## the HEED!

brenda61979 said:


> when should it hit? Did they say?



run for your life!


----------



## tr21

king get that fertilizer spreader out and greased up. just givin you a heads up !


----------



## the HEED!

tr21 said:


> king get that fertilizer spreader out and greased up. just givin you a heads up !



can i borry yer cat litter?


----------



## Brenda61979

the HEED! said:


> run for your life!


----------



## GA DAWG

Can't snow. Pappy said he was buying a sled. Pappy you not buy that dang sled or Somethin?


----------



## Mountainbuck

When?


----------



## Matthew6

the HEED! said:


> run for your life!



Just don't run to Pennsylvania or Western North Carolina  where it snows everyday


----------



## NCHillbilly

It's snowin' and sleetin' here right now. My porch steps are already white.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Make that 1500 utility crews.


----------



## Matthew6

NCHillbilly said:


> It's snowin' and sleetin' here right now. My porch steps are already white.



See..........


----------



## Jeff C.

NCHillbilly said:


> It's snowin' and sleetin' here right now. My porch steps are already white.



Glen Burns almost hinted at a possible wintry mix here for tomorrow. He actually said it and the action news went off the air real quick


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the blizzard!!!!!!


----------



## LIGHTNING




----------



## tr21

just let the dogs out and we have real fine flurries up here. get the spreader warmed up king


----------



## DDD

This little system is moisture starved... unless some serious magic happens, this is going to be a flizzard.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD when's our next best chance?


----------



## Just Jeff

Flizzard  
I hope you don't mind if I use that weather term. It would be good to see that go mainstream.


----------



## Nitram4891

DDD...hows that radar looking...seems like it's gona be here later on which would provide better chance for more snow and less rain right?  You can also clearly see it being gobbled up by dry air on the radar map, think theres enough coming to put some on the ground?


----------



## mewabbithunter

Where's DDD?


----------



## the HEED!

*Who believes the birds?*

You believe the birds foretell of storms coming? Just took a break from staring at numbers all day and to get a bite of a late lunch. Working from home some days has its advantages for viewing nature. Stepped outside and the back yard is littered with 2 dozen or so robins feeding heavily, along with a smattering of cardinals and various woodpeckers and a few rufous sided towhees. the smaller birds such as chickadees and other small finch or sparrows are tearing the square seed cake feeders a new one. Storm a comin'?


----------



## todd03blown

the HEED! said:


> You believe the birds foretell of storms coming? Just took a break from staring at numbers all day and to get a bite of a late lunch. Working from home some days has its advantages for viewing nature. Stepped outside and the back yard is littered with 2 dozen or so robins feeding heavily, along with a smattering of cardinals and various woodpeckers and a few rufous sided towhees. the smaller birds such as chickadees and other small finch or sparrows are tearing the square seed cake feeders a new one. Storm a comin'?



I agree!! I WFH every day and the birds are out going crazy today! Singing and eating up a storm....Just like last week before the snow came...Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Matt.M

Some model runs for next Tuesday/Wednesday are looking better.


----------



## Fro1911nut

Birmingham is thinking something will happen...i bet air here will dry it as it falls we wont see much 
WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM CST THIS
EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BIRMINGHAM HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SLEET AND SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6
PM CST THIS EVENING.

* TIMING...FROM 2 PM THROUGH 6 PM.

* LOCATION...GENERALLY SOUTH OF A YORK TO LINDEN LINE.

* ACCUMULATIONS...UP TO ONE-HALF INCH POSSIBLE.

A MIXTURE OF WINTRY PRECIPITATION WILL SPREAD ACROSS CENTRAL
ALABAMA THIS AFTERNOON. LIGHT SNOW IS EXPECTED NORTH OF A CARROLLTON
TO CLANTON TO AUBURN LINE WITH A MIXTURE OF LIGHT SNOW...SLEET AND
RAIN SOUTH OF THIS LINE. BEST CHANCE FOR MINOR ACCUMULATIONS OF UP
TO HALF AN INCH WILL BE ACROSS MARENGO AND SUMTER COUNTIES.
FURTHER TO THE NORTH AND EAST...THE ATMOSPHERE IS DRIER AND ONLY
LIGHT PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED WITH LITTLE TO NO ACCUMULATION.


----------



## the HEED!

todd03blown said:


> I agree!! I WFH every day and the birds are out going crazy today! Singing and eating up a storm....Just like last week before the snow came...Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



hmmmmmmmmmmmm, I agree. the morning before the snow we just had I was remoting in to the office. I watched 8 deer, 2 bucks and six does out the bay windows move past the house into the acreage across the road in a hot step, they were feeding on everything as they passed by, then at 1130 it started snowing here, the animals know, got the WC in their heads.


----------



## jcountry

I want to see Matthew east's video.

Unfortunately this network is very slow.   I will have to wait til I get home.    He is mentioning a system in the middle of next week.   I don't know if it will just affect the Carolinas but he is already talking about it.


----------



## gunsaler111

Sleet in creola al.


----------



## blood on the ground

Got a call from family member in Tuscaloosa a minute ago, they got snow coming down right now!


----------



## DDD

All focus needs to be on Tuesday night into Wednesday. 

I'm on my phone so this will be short. 

GFS and the Euro both are screaming ice storm for Tuesday night into Wednesday. Yes this includes metro atl. Being that we are at the 5 day window... It will need close attention. 

If things are still like this on Sunday, we are in trouble.


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> All focus needs to be on Tuesday night into Wednesday.
> 
> I'm on my phone so this will be short.
> 
> GFS and the Euro both are screaming ice storm for Tuesday night into Wednesday. Yes this includes metro atl. Being that we are at the 5 day window... It will need close attention.
> 
> If things are still like this on Sunday, we are in trouble.



I have been watching the models, etc...As you said, if this pans out....WOW.


----------



## todd03blown

blood on the ground said:


> Got a call from family member in Tuscaloosa a minute ago, they got snow coming down right now!



How hard is it snowing? Looks like the moisture is still pretty good that is heading east.


----------



## gunsaler111

Im on i65 north near atmore Al. The radar aint showin it,but its been a heavy sleet/rain mix since I left Creola..


----------



## malak05

Seems Like Moderate returns on radar back thru Gadsden to Birmingham... Some of us on the western side maybe looking at a dusting to half a inch????


----------



## blood on the ground

blood on the ground said:


> Got a call from family member in Tuscaloosa a minute ago, they got snow coming down right now!





DDD said:


> All focus needs to be on Tuesday night into Wednesday.
> 
> I'm on my phone so this will be short.
> 
> GFS and the Euro both are screaming ice storm for Tuesday night into Wednesday. Yes this includes metro atl. Being that we are at the 5 day window... It will need close attention.
> 
> If things are still like this on Sunday, we are in trouble.


just adding to the discussion!


todd03blown said:


> How hard is it snowing? Looks like the moisture is still pretty good that is heading east.



per my "B I L" ITS COMIN DOWN PERDY GOOD


----------



## ryork

Just heard from my Mom, and she said it was starting to stick to the grass and cars on the south side of Carrollton.  Only seen a flake or three here in Bremen.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Steady flurries here in Heard County. Still 36 outside and not heavy enough to worry about.


----------



## oops1

The sleet is coming down pretty good right now in Harris county.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Change that. Big flakes now and sticking to hard surfaces. Temp getting down around freezing.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Real dry, real fine flakes falling up here now.


----------



## the HEED!

nothing in Kennesaw


----------



## panfried0419

Kayaking Sunday down below Buford Dam!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Mixture of sleet and snow in southern Harris County.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dad said his yard is covered ( south of Aniston)


----------



## mrs. hornet22

blood on the ground said:


> I'm skeeeered tadeaf!





Crickett said:


> Den get off da roof!


He caint. I gots his chairs. 
Het Blood, Your chairs are going to KeebsMudFeast. YOU


----------



## blood on the ground

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He caint. I gots his chairs.
> Het Blood, Your chairs are going to KeebsMudFeast. YOU



Never got an invite so I guess not!


----------



## blood on the ground

Crickett said:


>



Quit your giggling!!!!!&#55357;&#56843;


----------



## blood on the ground

Crickett said:


>



Wasn't that funny.....lol


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Flurries in Henry County


----------



## the HEED!

I think Ken Cook is smoking sumfin', not a single flake in Kennesaw


----------



## Bitteroot

My BGE is a BWE.....


----------



## GA DAWG

Flurries in north Dawson co. Im skeered to.


----------



## the HEED!

GA DAWG said:


> Flurries in north Dawson co. Im skeered to.



should i be skeered too? is it comin' this way?


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Flurries in Stockbridge.


----------



## Paymaster

Nice little dusting in Ephesus.


----------



## mewabbithunter

blood on the ground said:


> I'm skeeeered tadeaf!



Now that's funny right there I tell you what! Anyhew, flurries in Banks County.


----------



## blood on the ground

Triple D's needs to give us the doom an gloom report for next week!!! I gots me  some emergency gear I want to try out! Really want to watch the wife choke down a MRE by candlelight!!!LOL


----------



## GA DAWG

the HEED! said:


> should i be skeered too? is it comin' this way?


No your good.  It came from your way toward me. I don't see how you didn't see any. I guess you ain't out coon huntin like I am????


----------



## blood on the ground

GA DAWG said:


> No your good.  It came from your way toward me. I don't see how you didn't see any. I guess you ain't out coon huntin like I am????



Possum is good eatin ..... Jus sayin!


----------



## the HEED!

GA DAWG said:


> No your good.  It came from your way toward me. I don't see how you didn't see any. I guess you ain't out coon huntin like I am????



shoot, that joker has blown way past here and the west metro, good deal


----------



## krisjack

We had some sleet down here in Lee County too.Didn't know if was supposed to be cold to sleet.It was about 42 degrees.


----------



## the HEED!

everybody listen up, Ken Cook is explaining the difference between winter advisory, watch, and warning. yep, we gotta know the difference. the lady co-anchor said take heed.


----------



## DDD

One request... please try and keep it on the weather in this thread.  It gets tough to read.  I like to read you guys reports and thoughts, so it takes a while to sift through the post.


Waiting on the 0Z runs of the NAM and GFS.  I am VERY concerned about this event for Tuesday night.  The CAD signal is showing up very strong on both the EURO and GFS models. Being inside of 5 days it has my full attention.


----------



## Brenda61979

DDD said:


> One request... please try and keep it on the weather in this thread.  It gets tough to read.  I like to read you guys reports and thoughts, so it takes a while to sift through the post.
> 
> 
> Waiting on the 0Z runs of the NAM and GFS.  I am VERY concerned about this event for Tuesday night.  The CAD signal is showing up very strong on both the EURO and GFS models. Being inside of 5 days it has my full attention.


When will there be a definate if this storm will hit? 3 days before?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

DDD said:


> One request... please try and keep it on the weather in this thread.  It gets tough to read.  I like to read you guys reports and thoughts, so it takes a while to sift through the post.
> 
> 
> Waiting on the 0Z runs of the NAM and GFS.  I am VERY concerned about this event for Tuesday night.  The CAD signal is showing up very strong on both the EURO and GFS models. Being inside of 5 days it has my full attention.



Folks please respect this request, and leave the driveler comments to the driveler..........Many folks refer to this thread for information!!

Please keep comments weather related!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Paint Brush

DDD what are the models saying this morning. The tv mets are saying that the temps will be in the 50s tue and wed. But they are forecasting precept.


----------



## panfried0419

We need to start the severe weather weather thread. I was told last week that I needed to cancel my hiking trip this weekend due to a "blizzard" It's gonna be a beautiful weekend!


----------



## DDD

Paint Brush said:


> DDD what are the models saying this morning. The tv mets are saying that the temps will be in the 50s tue and wed. But they are forecasting precept.



So here is a new woodys rule:

Only pay attention to tv mets inside of 12 hours. There is not one tv met in the atl that is going to say ice storm until they are 100% sure that will happen. ESPECIALLY after last week. No way. 

I'm telling you that the pattern is full for Tuesday night and Wednesday. Now, it may change but the set up is primed. Know that.


----------



## DDD

panfried0419 said:


> We need to start the severe weather weather thread. I was told last week that I needed to cancel my hiking trip this weekend due to a "blizzard" It's gonna be a beautiful weekend!



LOL. You going hiking tonight or tomorrow morning?  Not really sure I understand your definition of "beautiful". Don't get to lost in your weather channel forecast. You will find yourself wet and cold.


----------



## malak05

DDD said:


> So here is a new woodys rule:
> 
> Only pay attention to tv mets inside of 12 hours. There is not one tv met in the atl that is going to say ice storm until they are 100% sure that will happen. ESPECIALLY after last week. No way.
> 
> I'm telling you that the pattern is full for Tuesday night and Wednesday. Now, it may change but the set up is primed. Know that.



I've heard this is probably the most robust Moisture-laden systems we've had this winter and will be coming at a time when the temperatures will be aligned pretty well for it to be of the frozen variety.

Let's see if this does turn out to be that winter outbreak we've been waiting for since 2011


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

It will be interesting to see how far south the winter storm falls.


----------



## panfried0419

DDD said:


> LOL. You going hiking tonight or tomorrow morning?  Not really sure I understand your definition of "beautiful". Don't get to lost in your weather channel forecast. You will find yourself wet and cold.



Weather channel is for yuppies. And yes that is beautiful weather. No rain on the hikecast.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD, is this potential event for Tuesday evening for Atlanta North or will it include the central GA area? Thanks


----------



## malak05

I'm not sure how Triple D feels about this site but if you never seen it before it a model point for measuring precipitation type/amounts based on the GFS

http://coolwx.com/cg...rent&field=prec

But according to Atlanta would get .76 of freezing rain


----------



## DDD

malak05 said:


> I'm not sure how Triple D feels about this site but if you never seen it before it a model point for measuring precipitation type/amounts based on the GFS
> 
> http://coolwx.com/cg...rent&field=prec
> 
> But according to Atlanta would get .76 of freezing rain



To be more specific that is at the airport.

Areas like Athens, Lawrenceville... CAD prone areas will be nasty if that verifies.


----------



## SGADawg

I know it's prone to drift around as the models converge, but where do you project the ice line to be for this storm, DDD?


----------



## todd03blown

Here is a good video from Robert of WxSouth on the upcoming weather.


----------



## DDD

This run of the EURO is key to me.  If it holds the ice storm for Tuesday night I say... get ready.


----------



## Matt.M

When is it running?


----------



## Toddcosper

DDD said:


> This run of the EURO is key to me.  If it holds the ice storm for Tuesday night I say... get ready.



 Why is it I get a major adrenaline rush DDD every time I see your avatar come across the page.... I love winter weather. I was 24 before I ever saw snow - love it!

I can't wait to see what you think of the EURO run.


----------



## Mountainbuck

I agree it's a rush


----------



## UBER-DIESEL




----------



## todd03blown

While we wait for DDD. Here is the FB update for WxSouth.

WxSouth
New European Run: Low in Mobile Wed then off Chesapeake Thurs. Strong damming High. Major snow and ice Carolinas, Virginia,MD, n. GA.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Weather Underground just changed to snow/ice accumulations of 1 inch during Wednesday.


----------



## GA DAWG

Triple D. Any chance it changing to snow instead of freezing rain?????


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

DDD, is this going to be a metro atl east and northeast event? I haven't looked at any modeling but typically when it's a cad event northwest ga doesn't really see the same effects as say NE Georgia would.


----------



## blood on the ground

Must be disappointing news he ain't been back!


----------



## todd03blown

Here is Robert from WxSouth and his thoughts at the moment.

A rough idea of what today's European Model looks like on Wednesday morning. By this time, the main precip is probably over for middle Tennessee, Middle Alabama and all points west. (after that area had some snow and sleet, but not a lot on any model ) But the low is deepening just south of Mobile and there's a strong High Wedging down into the Eastern slopes of the mountains. That dotted blue zone is the rough guide for snow to sleet transition. A very rough guide. Many times in this setup, the snow line will be further north of that line, thanks to warm nose aloft, but we'll worry about that later, also, by then, much of the western Carolinas and extreme northern tier of Georgia will have already had a lot of precipitation, as the form of snow and sleet, before the transition begins to sleet and freezing rain in those areas. For areas of western NC, and the NC piedmont north of Interstate 40 especially, the snow looks to hang on longer and maybe throughout the entire storm. Which is why the European is still dropping a foot or more of snow there. I think there will be much more sleet than Euro model is accounting for once you get into northeast GA and western SC, but some sig. snow to start.
For areas west of the mountains, I still think the models are under-doing the arrival of the moisture in Ok, north TX, Arkansas and most of TN on Monday night. 
More later.
wxsouth


----------



## DDD

Guys, I am still at work... I will post a full rundown late tonight.

EURO is an ice storm for typical CAD areas which includes NE ATL.

The models will continue to waffle... going to be a fun ride.  Ya'll buckle up.


----------



## GA DAWG

I might have to take off Wednesday  I can handle snow. Not ice. Will have to keep a close eye here.


----------



## Paint Brush

Just so I know what time to get out of Atlanta ahead of the mass exit.........


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> Guys, I am still at work... I will post a full rundown late tonight.
> 
> EURO is an ice storm for typical CAD areas which includes NE ATL.
> 
> The models will continue to waffle... going to be a fun ride.  Ya'll buckle up.



Still learning this stuff but I assume CAD is Cold Air Daming. In the Southeast, it includes the Augusta area pretty much I-20 north. Of course I may be wrong on this assumption


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Paint Brush said:


> Just so I know what time to get out of Atlanta ahead of the mass exit.........



Tuesday.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Local met just said maybe 2.5 inches of snow Monday night dalton ga DDD what u think?


----------



## molon labe

Looking at the predicted temps for next week it doesnt look like the ice will stay more than a day at most , if this comes to fruition.


----------



## GA DAWG

My accuweather says snow an sleet again tonight sometime


----------



## PappyHoel

Cold rain there I said it!


----------



## RinggoldGa

I just looked at radar, nice big blob of blue precip out in the West Tn, North Miss, Arkansas area.


----------



## chewy32

Anticipation is killing me but hide 30 hrs last week are hurting now


----------



## Matt.M

I feel like everyone is waiting on DDD to speak like Forrest Gump did after finishing his never-ending run.




Credit due to fellow poster from Winter Weather thread a few years ago.


----------



## todd03blown

I see here in Canton, they are calling for a 50-60% chance of snow between 4-8am.


----------



## blood on the ground

todd03blown said:


> I see here in Canton, they are calling for a 50-60% chance of snow between 4-8am.



Yep, I'm on the Paulding /Bartow line and would call it a Winn if we woke up to a half inch of snow!


----------



## GA DAWG

Ok. I think DDD is having to work to late.. All kinds of weather happening or bout to happen.


----------



## bml

I reckon he is waiting for the GFS 10:30 run.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Matt.M said:


> I feel like everyone is waiting on DDD to speak like Forrest Gump did after finishing his never-ending run.
> 
> View attachment 774659
> 
> 
> Credit due to fellow poster from Winter Weather thread a few years ago.




When DDD talks People Listen!!


----------



## todd03blown

RUTTNBUCK said:


> When DDD talks People Listen!!



EF Hutton


----------



## panfried0419

DDD said:


> LOL. You going hiking tonight or tomorrow morning?  Not really sure I understand your definition of "beautiful". Don't get to lost in your weather channel forecast. You will find yourself wet and cold.



Got service on the top tonight. Starry night. Cold yes. Wet no. Mt House mac and cheeeeeeeze


----------



## DDD

The GFS looks like a cold rain Tuesday night.... on to the EURO... 

One model is going to have to start the way of the other... if the EURO goes with the GFS tonight it might be game over for winter wx.  Have to wait and see.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Shoot!


----------



## DDD

panfried0419 said:


> Got service on the top tonight. Starry night. Cold yes. Wet no. Mt House mac and cheeeeeeeze



Hope you got your rain gear...


----------



## DDD

Matt.M said:


> I feel like everyone is waiting on DDD to speak like Forrest Gump did after finishing his never-ending run.
> 
> View attachment 774659
> 
> 
> Credit due to fellow poster from Winter Weather thread a few years ago.




Yep.  That was a classic that night.  I laughed and laughed.

The poster said, "SHHHHHH.... he's gonna say sump'n"


----------



## DDD

Mountainbuck said:


> Shoot!



I should be more clear... the GFS gives N GA mountains 3-4" of snow Tuesday night.  The rest of us have cold, cold rain.


----------



## K80

Lets hope it is game over, Grant has surgery Wednesday down in Atl.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD how far west in the nga mountains? I live in chatsworth. Are thinking just like blue ridge blairsville areas ?


----------



## DDD

EURO is a raging ice and sleet storm.  There are 2 punches to this storm now. First snow and rain mix occurs Tuesday morning.  As the cold air locks in we change over to an all freezing rain and sleet event. 

Not sure how this will actually play out bit one thing is for sure the Euro is refusing let go of the idea and usually the models never handle the surface temps in the CAD correctly. It's usually 2-4 degrees colder than modeled. 

Good night.


----------



## the HEED!

DDD said:


> EURO is a raging ice and sleet storm.  There are 2 punches to this storm now. First snow and rain mix occurs Tuesday morning.  As the cold air locks in we change over to an all freezing rain and sleet event.
> 
> Not sure how this will actually play out bit one thing is for sure the Euro is refusing let go of the idea and usually the models never handle the surface temps in the CAD correctly. It's usually 2-4 degrees colder than modeled.
> 
> Good night.



man nobody can sleep now with the possibility of a raging ice storm, what the heck.....lol


----------



## DDD

Guys, this weekend is the time to make sure you have a good heat source, start thinking now about what you are going to do without power. Make sure you have plenty of water on hand and your meds for all your family members. 

As I sit here this morning, I am worried about what lies on the horizon.  The only model not locked onto a major winter event here in Ga is the GFS but even it is taking steps towards the Euro. Now the Nam has moved its solution to the euro type setup. 

Please listen to this next part. Carefully. The weather channel, Glenn freaking Burns, ken cook, ect... They are not going to say one word about this potential until 24-36 hours out. Book it. They can't. To them it's like shouting fire in a movie theatre. Especially after last weeks traffic nightmare. 

If they called for it now an it didn't happen they would lose their job. 

Also, before I get 100 In My Back Yard questions, Yes. This includes all of metro atlanta. The freezing line on the Euro goes all the way over to almost the Alabama line with heavy precip falling. 
I will draw up a map of what it is showing. Not a forecast just what it's showing and where I think the problem areas will be.  I will try and put the map up after 9:30 this morning. 

I am hoping that we get a lot of sleet out of this. In my mind it will be the only saving grace with this storm. Minus obviously the cold not making it in as modeled and we get a cold rain but there is just nothing that says cold rain other than the GFS which I predict come around to what the euro is saying. 

I'm not hoping for what I see. I truly want this one to go away. Not many times I root for cold rain but this one I will be pulling for because it will be devastating.


----------



## todd03blown

Thanks, DDD. Glad I went and bought a generator yesterday.


----------



## nickel back

DDD, is it safe to say that if your hour south of ATL. it will just be cold rain and no ice?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> Guys, this weekend is the time to make sure you have a good heat source, start thinking now about what you are going to do without power. Make sure you have plenty of water on hand and your meds for all your family members.
> 
> As I sit here this morning, I am worried about what lies on the horizon.  The only model not locked onto a major winter event here in Ga is the GFS but even it is taking steps towards the Euro. Now the Nam has moved its solution to the euro type setup.
> 
> Please listen to this next part. Carefully. The weather channel, Glenn freaking Burns, ken cook, ect... They are not going to say one word about this potential until 24-36 hours out. Book it. They can't. To them it's like shouting fire in a movie theatre. Especially after last weeks traffic nightmare.
> 
> If they called for it now an it didn't happen they would lose their job.
> 
> Also, before I get 100 In My Back Yard questions, Yes. This includes all of metro atlanta. The freezing line on the Euro goes all the way over to almost the Alabama line with heavy precip falling.
> I will draw up a map of what it is showing. Not a forecast just what it's showing and where I think the problem areas will be.  I will try and put the map up after 9:30 this morning.
> 
> I am hoping that we get a lot of sleet out of this. In my mind it will be the only saving grace with this storm. Minus obviously the cold not making it in as modeled and we get a cold rain but there is just nothing that says cold rain other than the GFS which I predict come around to what the euro is saying.
> 
> I'm not hoping for what I see. I truly want this one to go away. Not many times I root for cold rain but this one I will be pulling for because it will be devastating.


Thanks for the update. And pray that Atlanta doesn't have another gridlock. Ice is NOT good.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Gas and kerosene run today!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Weather underground has snow and ice forecasted for the augusta area. Good news it starts in the evening. Tuesday evening through Wed.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Migmack said:


> Weather underground has snow and ice forecasted for the augusta area. Good news it starts in the evening.



Yeah, it was calling for 1-3 inches in Warrenton.


----------



## orrb

Can't wait to see how Atlanta handles it.  Will be fun to watch, because I wont be in a car this time..


----------



## DDD

Going to hold off on the map until this afternoon or tonight.  Got too much going on.

I will try and update from my phone when I get a chance to look at the maps.

Please be patient.  

Also, one more time, please try to keep the thread on topic so it is easier for everyone to read.


----------



## bml

Some of the other folks on the net also see the same thing DDD does. WxSouth is leaning heavily in the same way, and so is Mathew East.


----------



## DDD

bml said:


> Some of the other folks on the net also see the same thing DDD does. WxSouth is leaning heavily in the same way, and so is Mathew East.



No doubt Matthew East and Robert from WxSouth are great to read/watch. They usually include Ga in their disco.


----------



## panfried0419

beautiful sunrise this morning on blood mt and actually got warmer through the night had to shed some clothes off.


----------



## Matt.M

I've seen some of the modeling talk stating cooler temps.   Does this mean more of a snow event instead of freezing rain?


----------



## Resica

Still loads of people up here without power, this is the 4th day, hasn't been above freezing. Saw crews from Connecticut and Quebec yesterday. Plenty of roads still blocked too!


----------



## UBER-DIESEL

Well what's the latest ???


----------



## GA DAWG

UBER-DIESEL said:


> Well what's the latest ???


Nice an overcast.


----------



## DDD

I will have a full write up tonight. 

Big big storm coming. 

Mountains are a huge hit for snow. Atl will be all 3 snow/sleet/freezing rain.  Latest euro pushes it as far south as Macon. 

The national weather service is on crack.  Start preparing now. It's gonna be bad.


----------



## Fro1911nut

Bham has already put a WSW


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> I will have a full write up tonight.
> 
> Big big storm coming.
> 
> Mountains are a huge hit for snow. Atl will be all 3 snow/sleet/freezing rain.  Latest euro pushes it as far south as Macon.
> 
> The national weather service is on crack.  Start preparing now. It's gonna be bad.


----------



## Crickett

DDD said:


> I will have a full write up tonight.
> 
> Big big storm coming.
> 
> Mountains are a huge hit for snow. Atl will be all 3 snow/sleet/freezing rain.  Latest euro pushes it as far south as Macon.
> 
> The national weather service is on crack.  Start preparing now. It's gonna be bad.


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> I will have a full write up tonight.
> 
> Big big storm coming.
> 
> Mountains are a huge hit for snow. Atl will be all 3 snow/sleet/freezing rain.  Latest euro pushes it as far south as Macon.
> 
> The national weather service is on crack.  Start preparing now. It's gonna be bad.



well guess that answer my question, if the latest euro holds.....


----------



## malak05

18z GFS really looks like ice down thru Birmingham the cold layer really drives down


----------



## Resica

Heard there are utility companies from Georgia up here too. Sounds like you folks may need them back. Good luck if the weather turns sour.


----------



## shakey gizzard

My knee only aches 2 days out!


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Heard there are utility companies from Georgia up here too. Sounds like you folks may need them back. Good luck if the weather turns sour.



Did you get your power back yet?


----------



## tcward

Resica said:


> Heard there are utility companies from Georgia up here too. Sounds like you folks may need them back. Good luck if the weather turns sour.



They had better get back, another round of wintery mix coming back Monday night into Tuesday for North Georgia.......


----------



## bml

Brad Nitz is acknowledging the possibility of winter weather in his latest forecast.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Resica said:


> Heard there are utility companies from Georgia up here too. Sounds like you folks may need them back. Good luck if the weather turns sour.



Sorry to get of topic, but the company my hubby works for  has crews up your way!


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> Did you get your power back yet?


Tonight at 5:30 ish. There are still multiple thousands without it though. Thanks for asking.


tcward said:


> They had better get back, another round of wintery mix coming back Monday night into Tuesday for North Georgia.......


They better turn around now. Maybe crews from Texas or something can come there.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry to get of topic, but the company my hubby works for  has crews up your way!


That's a long drive for sure. Any idea what county they were sent to? Seems like it's a 5 county area around Philadelphia that got hit the hardest. North of here 75 miles picked up a foot or more of snow, which would have been much nicer.


----------



## the HEED!

i was out in the driveway getting the tiller running around 3 o clock, 6 flocks of geese  flew overhead heading due north, these were large flocks, each numbering 30 to 40 birds. They were in tight formation and high up. Isnt this a sign of the season changing, the animals know dont they?


----------



## Jeff Raines

the HEED! said:


> i was out in the driveway getting the tiller running around 3 o clock, 6 flocks of geese  flew overhead heading due north, these were large flocks, each numbering 30 to 40 birds. They were in tight formation and high up. Isnt this a sign of the season changing, the animals know dont they?



I'd bet those were sandhill cranes that you saw high up.


----------



## blood on the ground

Jeff Raines said:


> I'd bet those were sandhill cranes that you saw high up.



Yep! Seen some last week!


----------



## Toddcosper

NWS - issued a special weather statement at 7:54pm EST until further notice, for most of the area from I-20 North. It's a start. Can't wait for DDD's update and map tonight. I won't sleep til I see it lol. 

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...oduct1=Special+Weather+Statement#.UvbR_k4o6P4


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Resica said:


> Tonight at 5:30 ish. There are still multiple thousands without it though. Thanks for asking.
> 
> They better turn around now. Maybe crews from Texas or something can come there.
> 
> 
> That's a long drive for sure. Any idea what county they were sent to? Seems like it's a 5 county area around Philadelphia that got hit the hardest. North of here 75 miles picked up a foot or more of snow, which would have been much nicer.



Look for yellow trucks with blue on the door. Sorry again for getting off topic. Just answering.


----------



## DDD

I just got home from my daddy daughter dance I will update the board in about an hour.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Thanks 3xD


----------



## Brenda61979

DDD said:


> I will have a full write up tonight.
> 
> Big big storm coming.
> 
> Mountains are a huge hit for snow. Atl will be all 3 snow/sleet/freezing rain.  Latest euro pushes it as far south as Macon.
> 
> The national weather service is on crack.  Start preparing now. It's gonna be bad.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> I just got home from my daddy daughter dance I will update the board in about an hour.



Taking my daughter to one next Friday. Been dieting since January 2nd(lost 19 lbs), may fit back in the ole tux LOL. Sorry to get off target & I hope ya'll had fun!!


----------



## DDD

The full SWS from FFC:
SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
754 PM EST SAT FEB 8 2014

GAZ001>009-011>016-019>025-027-030>039-041>050-052>055-057-091300-
DADE-WALKER-CATOOSA-WHITFIELD-MURRAY-FANNIN-GILMER-UNION-TOWNS-
CHATTOOGA-GORDON-PICKENS-DAWSON-LUMPKIN-WHITE-FLOYD-BARTOW-
CHEROKEE-FORSYTH-HALL-BANKS-JACKSON-MADISON-POLK-PAULDING-COBB-
NORTH FULTON-GWINNETT-BARROW-CLARKE-OCONEE-OGLETHORPE-WILKES-
HARALSON-CARROLL-DOUGLAS-SOUTH FULTON-DEKALB-ROCKDALE-WALTON-
NEWTON-MORGAN-GREENE-HEARD-COWETA-FAYETTE-CLAYTON-HENRY-
754 PM EST SAT FEB 8 2014


...LIKELIHOOD OF WINTRY PRECIPITATION INCREASING ACROSS NORTHERN
GEORGIA FOR MONDAY NIGHT AND EARLY TUESDAY...

A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL MOVE EAST ACROSS THE GULF STATES MONDAY
INTO TUESDAY. AS A RESULT...ACCUMULATING WINTRY PRECIPITATION IS
POSSIBLE ACROSS PORTIONS OF NORTHERN GEORGIA.

AT THIS TIME...THE AREA WITH THE HIGHEST POTENTIAL FOR
ACCUMULATING SNOW IS ALONG AND NORTH OF A LINE FROM CHATTOOGAVILLE TO
WALESKA TO CLEVELAND. FURTHER SOUTH...THERE IS SOME POTENTIAL FOR A
WINTRY MIX.

THERE IS STILL A LOT OF UNCERTAINTY REGARDING THIS SYSTEM. EVEN A
SMALL CHANGE IN THE LOW PRESSURE TRACK COULD GREATLY IMPACT THE
AMOUNT OF PRECIPITATION THAT FALLS...AND WHAT TYPE OF PRECIPITATION
THAT FALLS. IT IS TOO EARLY FOR DETERMINISTIC SNOWFALL OR ICE
AMOUNTS...HOWEVER THESE FORECASTS WILL BECOME MORE CLEAR SUNDAY
INTO EARLY MONDAY. WINTER STORM WATCHES AND WARNINGS MAY BE NEEDED
WITH LATER FORECASTS.


----------



## Palmetto

I can look that up myself!! 
I need the DDD take on it!


----------



## Greene728

Well.....poop.


----------



## DDD

Palmetto said:


> I can look that up myself!!
> I need the DDD take on it!



Its coming... I am slapping the map together now...


----------



## topfuelgirl

Holy crap!!!!


----------



## topfuelgirl

And we wait.......thank you DDD for all you do!!! I have friends that text me asking what you are predicting.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD signed out??? Did he post the map?


----------



## 1john4:4

Mountainbuck said:


> DDD signed out??? Did he post the map?



Nah. His porch light is on. He be right back


----------



## DDD

Ok, so I had to look at how I wanted to write this up.  I am going to try and answer as many questions with out them being asked.

What lies ahead no model is going to nail down just perfectly.  There are so many moving parts to this system.  There is a one two punch and I am going to do my best to make this make as much sense as possible.

1.  This is long running event.  It will likely start in North Georgia early Tuesday morning.  Snow will break out north of the red line on the map.  Snow will fly from Late Monday night / Early Tuesday morning until sometime late Wednesday.  The precip maps continue to increase with the amount of moisture.  There could be places north of that red line in extreme n. Ga... chattanooga... Galinburg for example that will see a foot plus.

2.  Somewhere around that purple area is where I think we will see one crazy sleet storm.  The cold air is too deep for an ice storm but not deep enough for a snow storm.  The cold air is ramming down the back side of the apps and the ice pellets will fly.  Would not surprise me to see 4" of sleet.  As the high pressure starts to slide out the cold air will retrograde and the moisture will then turn to freezing rain.  What a mess.

3.  The green area is the area that scares me to death.    Snow will fly in my opinion sometime around Tuesday morning but will not be as heavy as the mountain areas.  Due to the cold air sliding down the back side of the apps late Tuesday and the strength of it combined with evaporational cooling I think the moisture will switch from snow, to sleet to freezing rain.  How much?  That part scares me.  I think we might have 2" of snow, followed by 1-2" of sleet, followed by .75" of freezing rain.  I can't even begin to explain what kind of mess that will be.

4.  The yellow zone is the battle ground area.  When looking at the models for this area, you have to look at a few things.  How strong is the high pressure up in the NE?  How much snow is on the ground in Virginia, NC ect... as that high pressure cold air is being shoved down the back side of the apps?  That yellow area is a true questionable area.  IF and I do mean IF that area was to get down below freezing at the surface it will be nothing but freezing rain and lots of it.

If it does not it will be a 33° rain storm.

I am going to say that the national weather service in Atlanta will issue a Winter Storm Watch tomorrow afternoon for a large area.  Sunday night or early Monday morning the Winter storm warning will go up for the mountains and the green and purple area will go into a winter storm warning sometime Monday.  

I am thinking that power, transportation and emergency care is going to be crippled from about early Tuesday through Thursday.  Somewhere in this state, the power is not going to come on for a week.  

Tomorrow, I think the picture will get even more clear.

Take it for what it's worth.  I hope that I can get on here and tell you that its not going to get that bad.  I hope I bust.  The mountains will be beautiful.  Down here?  Not so much.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Oh My!!!!!!


----------



## Palmetto

Holy cow


----------



## Mountainbuck

Pray this don't happen &#55357;&#56872;


----------



## Rockdale Buck

I'm right on the fringe between HUGE ice storm and 33 rain. Going to be very interesting


----------



## Greene728

Well...poop again!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Thanks DDD! Thomson is in a real uncertain area according to that map. Either way, that does not look good. I hope for cold rain if not snow. I pray that it's not a crippling ice storm for te folks just north of us. Again thanks for your dillegent work. It's much appreciated!


----------



## Mountainbuck

I'm in 8-12" !!!!!!


----------



## hurstrescue

Thanks for the update.


----------



## spotman

OH SNAP


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Great write up DDD!


----------



## blood on the ground

I want the worst of the worst!!!


----------



## shadow2

Thank for the update.. .It looks like I will have a fun week at work IVO the TVD north of Dahlonega next week.  I will go ahead and plan on sleeping in my office again for three days.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD, this map has me thinking. Is the CAD similar to "Tommy's Wedge"? Thanks again for this info and data analysis


----------



## Brenda61979

I am in the green marking right next to gainesvilleI DONT WANT ICE


----------



## orrb

OMG We are in the Green.. I am so  glad I got my milk, bread,eggs, flour and soda's tonight before the rush..  Going in the morning to cut more fire wood and get some gas for my generator.   This is scarey.  Atlanta will defiantly not be able to handle this, AT ALL..

Thanks for the up date DDD.  You are helping people be ready for this, unlike Local casters..  So glad we have time to get meds, food and get our older people taken care of.  We got our grandma (maw-maw) , gas in her tank Thursday..  Thank god..  

Thank you again DDD..  <3


----------



## hurstrescue

blood on the ground said:


> I want the worst of the worst!!!



I was thinking the same thing.

And I just put my chains away.


----------



## DDD

deerhuntingdawg said:


> DDD, this map has me thinking. Is the CAD similar to "Tommy's Wedge"? Thanks again for this info and data analysis



Yes sir.  The 2nd part of the 1 - 2 punch is the all and famous Tommy Wedge.  Named after none other than Tommy Hunter.  The mexican gave it that name many years back.

We have not had a wedge ice storm since 2005.

If you guys remember, myself and Miguel talked about this about 4-5 months ago that the pattern was going to be primed for wedge set ups.  Looks like it may come true in a big way.


----------



## DDD

121 watching....   just wait until tomorrow.

GFS is about to run... should be interesting.


----------



## topfuelgirl

Fox 5 just hinted maybe something would happen but pointed out that it would probably stay north in TN. Showed a couple of the models drifting down to ATL.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD will we be ok to get out for work and school Monday and make it safely home or is this gonna sneak up at 10 in the morning Monday and will have a scarey 3 hr drive home???


----------



## DDD

topfuelgirl said:


> Fox 5 just hinted maybe something would happen but pointed out that it would probably stay north in TN. Showed a couple of the models drifting down to ATL.



In these situations they have to become forecasters, not just model readers.  CAD situations are tricky.

If you read back in the 2010-2011 thread I ripping on the tv mets because they were simply misleading the public.  They are going to start mentioning it just like you stated above to get people's attention.  

They will not throw down the big warning until the NWS goes all in and this new "task force" says yeah... its gonna be bad.

I look for tomorrow and Monday to be the alarm sounding days.


----------



## DDD

Mountainbuck said:


> DDD will we be ok to get out for work and school Monday and make it safely home or is this gonna sneak up at 10 in the morning Monday and will have a scarey 3 hr drive home???



The more specific hours will be more clear tomorrow.  Or at least very close.

On this note, people have to be self reliant.  Don't be reliant on Ken Cook or Glenn Burns or the government to tell you what to do.  I hope that they get out in front of this Monday so that employers will be proactive as well.

My wife works for a local hospital here.  She has to work Wednesday night.  I have absolutely no clue how she is going to make it in if it gets as bad as modeled.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Ok thanks for your hard work very appreciated


----------



## Toddcosper

I'm a Florida boy and LOVE winter weather - but I CAN NOT quit looking at this and thinking HOLY crap! I can't and don't want to imagine the affects of this in the green zone.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> Yes sir.  The 2nd part of the 1 - 2 punch is the all and famous Tommy Wedge.  Named after none other than Tommy Hunter.  The mexican gave it that name many years back.
> 
> We have not had a wedge ice storm since 2005.
> 
> If you guys remember, myself and Miguel talked about this about 4-5 months ago that the pattern was going to be primed for wedge set ups.  Looks like it may come true in a big way.


Thanks. I've been reading ya'lls threads for a while and trying to learn what I can. I hope ole Miguel comes back for twister season!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

For the  fall line it's going to be go to sleep Tuesday night and look out the window Wednesday morning . To close to call.


----------



## RinggoldGa

I'm a prepper type and always ready for zombie Apocolypse.  Pipe burst last month, house flooded, and moved into a rental home this weekend so house can be repaired.  Hate being away from a lot of my "stuff" with this weather headed our way.  

Not to mention lost $$$ from not being able to work.  Appreciate rah dang fine work DDD but sure hope this thing pulls a disappearing act.


----------



## Greene728

DDD,
My house is literally between the yellow and green line on the map in West Coweta. Now I know your lines are for reference only and not the gospel. But, can you give me anything more on our area? If I'm looking right then we're on the edge of getting nothing. Is this about right? Were prepared either way, but I work at the FD and we can't just take a day off for "weather" and I may just spend the night there if need be. 
Thanks DDD!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

DDD said:


> Ok, so I had to look at how I wanted to write this up.  I am going to try and answer as many questions with out them being asked.
> 
> What lies ahead no model is going to nail down just perfectly.  There are so many moving parts to this system.  There is a one two punch and I am going to do my best to make this make as much sense as possible.
> 
> 1.  This is long running event.  It will likely start in North Georgia early Tuesday morning.  Snow will break out north of the red line on the map.  Snow will fly from Late Monday night / Early Tuesday morning until sometime late Wednesday.  The precip maps continue to increase with the amount of moisture.  There could be places north of that red line in extreme n. Ga... chattanooga... Galinburg for example that will see a foot plus.
> 
> 2.  Somewhere around that purple area is where I think we will see one crazy sleet storm.  The cold air is too deep for an ice storm but not deep enough for a snow storm.  The cold air is ramming down the back side of the apps and the ice pellets will fly.  Would not surprise me to see 4" of sleet.  As the high pressure starts to slide out the cold air will retrograde and the moisture will then turn to freezing rain.  What a mess.
> 
> 3.  The green area is the area that scares me to death.    Snow will fly in my opinion sometime around Tuesday morning but will not be as heavy as the mountain areas.  Due to the cold air sliding down the back side of the apps late Tuesday and the strength of it combined with evaporational cooling I think the moisture will switch from snow, to sleet to freezing rain.  How much?  That part scares me.  I think we might have 2" of snow, followed by 1-2" of sleet, followed by .75" of freezing rain.  I can't even begin to explain what kind of mess that will be.
> 
> 4.  The yellow zone is the battle ground area.  When looking at the models for this area, you have to look at a few things.  How strong is the high pressure up in the NE?  How much snow is on the ground in Virginia, NC ect... as that high pressure cold air is being shoved down the back side of the apps?  That yellow area is a true questionable area.  IF and I do mean IF that area was to get down below freezing at the surface it will be nothing but freezing rain and lots of it.
> 
> If it does not it will be a 33° rain storm.
> 
> I am going to say that the national weather service in Atlanta will issue a Winter Storm Watch tomorrow afternoon for a large area.  Sunday night or early Monday morning the Winter storm warning will go up for the mountains and the green and purple area will go into a winter storm warning sometime Monday.
> 
> I am thinking that power, transportation and emergency care is going to be crippled from about early Tuesday through Thursday.  Somewhere in this state, the power is not going to come on for a week.
> 
> Tomorrow, I think the picture will get even more clear.
> 
> Take it for what it's worth.  I hope that I can get on here and tell you that its not going to get that bad.  I hope I bust.  The mountains will be beautiful.  Down here?  Not so much.


In the middle of the yellow area here!!........Gonna prepare for the worst, and hope for the best!!

Thanks for the map


----------



## DDD

Greene728 said:


> DDD,
> My house is literally between the yellow and green line on the map in West Coweta. Now I know your lines are for reference only and not the gospel. But, can you give me anything more on our area? If I'm looking right then we're on the edge of getting nothing. Is this about right? Were prepared either way, but I work at the FD and we can't just take a day off for "weather" and I may just spend the night there if need be.
> Thanks DDD!



Should have a better idea tomorrow.  **HOPEFULLY**

To hard to say right now.

EURO is about to roll out.


----------



## Toddcosper

DDD said:


> Should have a better idea tomorrow.  **HOPEFULLY**
> 
> To hard to say right now.
> 
> EURO is about to roll out.



Can't wait! That map scares me and excites me all at the same time. But if I hear one more time that channel so and so isn't saying snow/ice - I might scream 

Love what you are doing for us - keep it up.


----------



## malak05

The snow map for the latest euro still trending south some and pretty locked in on the pattern... I'll take my 4 inch's in NW Ga but scary to think this doesn't even factor in the sleet or freezing rain!!!


----------



## malak05

Better map of Georgia... Now none of these maps can ever be taken as fact but it is as if the Euro called Triple D for advice haha... NE section of state gets hammered

Edit: on 2nd thought I believe these maps account for total frozen prec... So still pretty impressive


----------



## Toddcosper

malak05 said:


> Better map of Georgia... Now none of these maps can ever be taken as fact but it is as if the Euro called Triple D for advice haha... NE section of state gets hammered
> 
> Edit: on 2nd thought I believe these maps account for total frozen prec... So still pretty impressive



Wow - is this plausible? probable?


----------



## malak05

I'll leave the particulars to Triple D but I believe this system was expected to do well in the NE sections...


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD are these Euro maps usually pretty accurate with the snowfall totals above?


----------



## Brenda61979

They have put a winter storm watch for cumming, Alpharetta, dawsonville and Atlanta.


----------



## Mountainbuck

What's it l


----------



## Mountainbuck

What's it looking like this morning


----------



## Geeman

Fox 5 said we may be in the clear for Carrollton, but I don't have no faith in these guys.


----------



## panfried0419

Finishing up hike this AM. Clear and cold. Not one cloud in the sky since Friday. Best weekend ever. Not one drop of anything. BUT as for Wednesday my little area up here is going to be slick!


----------



## PappyHoel

Holy cow!  On my way to the store to prep!


----------



## GA DAWG

I don't wanna be in the green area. I want all snowy.  Maybe the lines have changed.


----------



## Goatdaddy

What does CAD mean?

Would Gasden AL be in the Green Zone of your map DDD?


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> I don't wanna be in the green area. I want all snowy.  Maybe the lines have changed.



We are right on the line for 8-12"


----------



## DDD

JonathanG2013 said:


> DDD are these Euro maps usually pretty accurate with the snowfall totals above?



Snow cover maps are junk. They do not account for sleet and freezing rain.  The first punch will drop the snow. The second punch on Tuesday day/afternoon will throw down the ice/sleet. 



Mountainbuck said:


> What's it looking like this morning



The NAM is really showing the wedge (CAD) set up and an amazing amount of moisture. My thoughts on my map have not changed in the slightest and just looking at the NAM model only I would say the yellow area is in full play. 



GA DAWG said:


> I don't wanna be in the green area. I want all snowy.  Maybe the lines have changed.



The only difference and it's slight this morning is the green area getting more snow with the first punch. 



Goatdaddy said:


> What does CAD mean?
> 
> Would Gasden AL be in the Green Zone of your map DDD?



That is a tough call.  I think they will see snow fly with the first punch but how far that CAD digs is anyone's guess.


----------



## DDD

Let me also say where those snow maps have eastern ga getting thumped with snow, my belief is that is a lot of sleet. Just like my purple area called for. 

Now, do I hope for that much snow? And snow only?  Bring it!  But simply is not the case in my opinion.


----------



## DDD

Kudos to the nws for posting the watch. This gets people paying attention. 

This one will have the potential to crash the woodys server. LOL

At least while we have power.


----------



## nickel back

DDD, my wife says she does not like your map, you have us in the yellow part......she said to change that and now


----------



## Toddcosper

DDD said:


> Let me also say where those snow maps have eastern ga getting thumped with snow, my belief is that is a lot of sleet. Just like my purple area called for.
> 
> Now, do I hope for that much snow? And snow only?  Bring it!  But simply is not the case in my opinion.



You da man! 

I work in Atlanta, live in Banks County - In your opinion, What time should I get out of dodge on Monday afternoon to avoid a mess?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Historically, any time I've heard the words "wedge" and "snow" in the same sentence, the worst weather always seems to push south of the mountains...


----------



## Eddy M.

I try not to ask Questions , but my son is at school at Mississippi State University are they in for this type of weather ? you know kids never check the forcast until it's too late    eddy m


----------



## DDD

nickel back said:


> DDD, my wife says she does not like your map, you have us in the yellow part......she said to change that and now



Tell her there is a fee involved for that. I will send a PM.  LOL!!!!


----------



## DDD

Toddcosper said:


> You da man!
> 
> I work in Atlanta, live in Banks County - In your opinion, What time should I get out of dodge on Monday afternoon to avoid a mess?



I should be able to answer that better tonight. Right now I think everyone will be home before the first stuff starts.


----------



## mewabbithunter

I just pray everyone takes notice of DDD and the NWS and gets prepaired for what may be a very long week!


----------



## DDD

Eddy M. said:


> I try not to ask Questions , but my son is at school at Mississippi State University are they in for this type of weather ? you know kids never check the forcast until it's too late    eddy m



Take this map for what it's worth. This is ice potential. It will change as we get closer for GA. But since you asked about ms. Here you go.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> Take this map for what it's worth. This is ice potential. It will change as we get closer for GA. But since you asked about ms. Here you go.


----------



## DDD

This has the potential to be one of those storms you tell your grand kids about. My mom loves to talk about the ice of 1973. This storm has that potential. 

I don't think the weather outlets are going to scream ice until late today into tomorrow. 

If you are in the green I want you to start thinking now about heat, meds, no power, light source, ect...

My wife laughs and laughs at me. But I am thinking that Coleman stove, the fire wood and the groceries are going to be hot items today and tomorrow.


----------



## DDD

Another good one is a car charger for your phone. That way you can crank you vehicle and charge your phone for communication purposes or internet purposes.


----------



## DDD

Just looking at some more precip models... This is scary stuff. Can't say I have ever looked at a model and there was 1"+ modeled for ice in my area.  CRAZY!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I know this is a accuweather forcast and prone to change by the minute, but this would be scary if it came true for Thomson!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

During the '73 ice storm our power was out for 11 days. We were out of school for 2 weeks and had some days in the low 70's while we were out. No power, no school.


----------



## Jeff C.

Probably a stupid question DDD, but what are the chances of me flying into ATL and landing @ 4:00p on Wednesday aft, then driving home to Hampton from the airport?


----------



## Toddcosper

DDD said:


> This has the potential to be one of those storms you tell your grand kids about. My mom loves to talk about the ice of 1973. This storm has that potential.
> 
> I don't think the weather outlets are going to scream ice until late today into tomorrow.
> 
> If you are in the green I want you to start thinking now about heat, meds, no power, light source, ect...
> 
> My wife laughs and laughs at me. But I am thinking that Coleman stove, the fire wood and the groceries are going to be hot items today and tomorrow.



HAHA, my wife laughs at me too. I went to Wal-Mart when the weather alert went off on my phone at 5am. They announced the watch over the intercom and asked all associates to prepare their departments accordingly. 

By the time I left the store salt pellets, paper goods and sodas, water and beer were at the front entrance. They weren't there when I got there 45 minutes earlier.


----------



## DDD

Jeff C. said:


> Probably a stupid question DDD, but what are the chances of me flying into ATL and landing @ 4:00p on Wednesday aft, then driving home to Hampton from the airport?



Better chance of it not happening.  Sorry.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD please let us know your best bets on times when u can please. My wife and I just bought a new car yesterday and she has to teach a class Monday after noon


----------



## texwilliams

Hey DDD I know you said the purple zone was primarily sleet, which of course is ice but in a pellet form. I guess my question is will there be any snow or freezing rain. I have never seen 4" of sleet... are we talking the same effect as freezing rain?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Also I know wunderground can change but it seems to be calling for more accumulation for Thompson like the guy above posted and it's showing an inche for dalton ga. But your map has me in the 8-12??


----------



## Jeff C.

DDD said:


> Better chance of it not happening.  Sorry.



Why did I know you were going to say that? 

Thank you!  Need to look at your map again and figure out what other city south or west of us to see if I can alter travel, because I can't get out of it. I leave for LA this afternoon.


----------



## jigman

What's the chance of the system moving alittle more south around spalding and pike county


----------



## DDD

Mountainbuck said:


> Also I know wunderground can change but it seems to be calling for more accumulation for Thompson like the guy above posted and it's showing an inche for dalton ga. But your map has me in the 8-12??



Right now the weather outlets are focused on the first wave of precip. That second wave is going to be juicy. Don't get lost in your apps.  Stay with me man!!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

texwilliams said:


> Hey DDD I know you said the purple zone was primarily sleet, which of course is ice but in a pellet form. I guess my question is will there be any snow or freezing rain. I have never seen 4" of sleet... are we talking the same effect as freezing rain?



I remember as a kid in the early 80's getting about 4 inches of sleet. We made skis out of sticks and would slide down every hill we could find. It shut us down for days!


----------



## bml

Will an inch of sleet have the same effect on the power lines? Does it stick to the tree limbs and such as much as the freezing rain?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Thanks DDD god bless. I'll check in after church. Going to worship the king of kings!


----------



## DDD

bml said:


> Will an inch of sleet have the same effect on the power lines? Does it stick to the tree limbs and such as much as the freezing rain?



No. That is why I am pulling for sleet IMBY.  Sleet just covers the ground. Less damaging.


----------



## DDD

jigman said:


> What's the chance of the system moving alittle more south around spalding and pike county



The precip will be there. The question mark is the cold air. That is a HUGE question mark.


----------



## DDD

Mountainbuck said:


> Also I know wunderground can change but it seems to be calling for more accumulation for Thompson like the guy above posted and it's showing an inche for dalton ga. But your map has me in the 8-12??



Also to explain my thoughts yesterday on 8-12" up north, here is the precip map that I felt was pretty accurate.


----------



## Worley

*Weather*

DDD thanks for ur work pal ....sure helps with making plans for the first of the week...keep up the good work


----------



## DDD

So here is some good news for the atl... Maybe bad news south. 

The NAM is running as I type this it is considerably colder. So much so that if the layers of the atmosphere get just a tad bit colder we will have all snow here.  That would transfer currently modeled as 8-12" for atlanta.  This would mean the ice line would shift south and west in my opinion. 

It's the first model to show that but could be a trend. Have to wait and see.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I 20  seems to be the dividing line between ice and rain.


----------



## blood on the ground

Migmack said:


> I 20  seems to be the dividing line between ice and rain.



Funny how that always seems to happen.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

blood on the ground said:


> Funny how that always seems to happen.


DDD, do you know why?


----------



## jbird1

DDD said:


> So here is some good news for the atl... Maybe bad news south.
> 
> The NAM is running as I type this it is considerably colder. So much so that if the layers of the atmosphere get just a tad bit colder we will have all snow here.  That would transfer currently modeled as 8-12" for atlanta.  This would mean the ice line would shift south and west in my opinion.
> 
> It's the first model to show that but could be a trend. Have to wait and see.



Those are historic "snow bomb" type numbers.


----------



## molon labe

No ice = good , more snow= GREAT!!!


----------



## DDD

Migmack said:


> I 20  seems to be the dividing line between ice and rain.



On this one I tend to disagree. This is going to go south of I-20. 

My guess as to why I-20 is a fault line a lot of times is it's relation to the mountains. It was put there because it is relatively flat east to west. 

That would be my guess.


----------



## Brenda61979

My hubby does not believe me when I told him about this storm, I told him he will see!


----------



## bml

The all snow line shifting south would be a big game changer. Heck 4" of snow in Atlanta is a big deal.


----------



## DDD




----------



## DDD

Geeze. Hate when I see Robert Gamble saying this.


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> Geeze. Hate when I see Robert Gamble saying this.



Charge your phone man! Your battery is low!
LOL!


----------



## Geeman

Triple D, what does it look like in carroll,heard and coweta county areas.


----------



## DDD

Geeman said:


> Triple D, what does it look like in carroll,heard and coweta county areas.



Please refer back to the map that I drew up last night. I am not going to change my thinking until more models tell me differently.


----------



## blood on the ground

Local Mets look like they could use a stiff drink and a good smoke with all the uncertainty!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

DDD said:


> On this one I tend to disagree. This is going to go south of I-20.
> 
> My guess as to why I-20 is a fault line a lot of times is it's relation to the mountains. It was put there because it is relatively flat east to west.
> 
> That would be my guess.



If it does hit middle ga this will be the first time I  experienced two major winter storms in one year.


----------



## DDD

Guys, wow. Latest runs of now the GFS and the NAM have shifted cold air south. That means more of that yellow area will have the severe ice potential IF these models are right. The green and purple area would be more snow than ice.


----------



## Geeman

My bad DDD,I see that now. Thx for the info!


----------



## Eddy M.

Thanks for the Mississippi map DDD not sure how to read it but it is centered over the MSU area so he will get some of this stuff . Eddy


----------



## CollinsCraft77

What interesting with all of this is that I follow DDD closely and trust in "best estimates". Now you have said the line is trending south.

I watched Channel 2 at 7 and again a few minutes ago and I noticed his transition line moved north?

Why is that? This morning the transition line was across Atlanta and just a few minutes ago it was up to south Dawson. 

What could they be seeing? I told my wife 3D says this so pay attention and I caught her a few minutes ago saying this Brad guy has no idea. I found it funny


----------



## Matthew6

I just shared your forecast with the rest of the Emory brass and we are planning accordingly.


----------



## Crickett

Brenda61979 said:


> My hubby does not believe me when I told him about this storm, I told him he will see!



 Mine don't believe me either! He laughed at me this morning when I told him we needed to move the firewood or cover it with a tarp! He said I was being goofy! 

He thinks it will be gone by Thursday cause Weather Channel app shows the temp being 58°.


----------



## DDD

Crickett said:


> Mine don't believe me either! He laughed at me this morning when I told him we needed to move the firewood or cover it with a tarp! He said I was being goofy!
> 
> He thinks it will be gone by Thursday cause Weather Channel app shows the temp being 58°.



It will be warmer by Thursday but if your power does not come on till.... Monday. Think about that. Not saying it will happen, just saying if could.


----------



## klfutrelle

Can't find your map. What's Athens looking like DDD?


----------



## todd03blown

DDD - just read where the Canadian was a BOMB!! 18" of snow..LOL


----------



## DDD

Ummmmmm.  Canadian model just bombed I-20 northward. Have mercy on me. Wow.


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> Ummmmmm.  Canadian model just bombed I-20 northward. Have mercy on me. Wow.


Please verify


----------



## DDD

klfutrelle said:


> Can't find your map. What's Athens looking like DDD?



Right now you are in a sweet spot 

FYI for everyone after the euro I will post a new map.


----------



## malak05

Triple D do you keep up with the Canadian model? I heard the must recent run bombed the 2nd system and formed a big deformation band across I20 to Carolina?


----------



## todd03blown

malak05 said:


> Triple D do you keep up with the Canadian model? I heard the must recent run bombed the 2nd system and formed a big deformation band across I20 to Carolina?



He posted his info above about the CAN....


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Thank you for the updates. Spann and his crew are kind of starting to sound the better get ready it could get bad warning also. I've never seen a bad ice storm so thats my concern at the moment. I'll hopefully be prepared.Thank you again for the updates.


----------



## malak05

I see just didn't refresh in time ohh if the euro shows something similar look out!


----------



## DDD

The Canadian just went retro. 

Back to 1993. Wow


----------



## DDD

malak05 said:


> I see just didn't refresh in time ohh if the euro shows something similar look out!



If the Euro goes the way of the Canadian it will be unbelievable.


----------



## Bitteroot




----------



## malak05

DDD said:


> If the Euro goes the way of the Canadian it will be unbelievable.


Legend...wait for it...Dary!!!


----------



## Mac

Wow good info


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> The Canadian just went retro.
> 
> Back to 1993. Wow



okay, my wife says that if it goes to that she better she snow.....lol


----------



## GA DAWG

I done knew all this was gonna happen. All the persimmon seeds I cut open. 10 Prolly. All had spoons in em. That means gotta dig out of the snow. Then we had 4". Thought that was it. Then ot lad on the ground 3 days. So I knew it was waiting on another snow. Here it comes.


----------



## Geeman

Wow, another blizzard!


----------



## marknga

13 WMAZ CBS affilate forecast:
Sunday... Mostly sunny with highs in the mid-to-upper 60s.

Sunday Night... Mainly clear with lows in the upper 30s.

Monday... Partly cloudy with highs in the upper 50s.

Monday Night... Partly cloudy with lows in the upper 30s.

Tuesday... Mostly cloudy with rain likely. Highs in the upper 40s.

Tuesday Night.... Mostly cloudy with a chance for rain. Lows in the mid 30s.

Wednesday... Mostly cloudy with rain likely. Highs in the low 40s.

Wednesday Night... Mostly cloudy with a chance for rain. Lows in the mid 30s.

Thursday... Mostly cloudy with a slight chance of rain. Highs in the low-to-mid 50s.


----------



## DDD

marknga said:


> 13 WMAZ CBS affilate forecast:
> Sunday... Mostly sunny with highs in the mid-to-upper 60s.
> 
> Sunday Night... Mainly clear with lows in the upper 30s.
> 
> Monday... Partly cloudy with highs in the upper 50s.
> 
> Monday Night... Partly cloudy with lows in the upper 30s.
> 
> Tuesday... Mostly cloudy with rain likely. Highs in the upper 40s.
> 
> Tuesday Night.... Mostly cloudy with a chance for rain. Lows in the mid 30s.
> 
> Wednesday... Mostly cloudy with rain likely. Highs in the low 40s.
> 
> Wednesday Night... Mostly cloudy with a chance for rain. Lows in the mid 30s.
> 
> Thursday... Mostly cloudy with a slight chance of rain. Highs in the low-to-mid 50s.



Hard for a south ga met to call for a once evey 3 century storm. IMO


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

DDD, when will you be posting the updated EURO and other information? Again, thank you for taking time your time to keep us informed.


----------



## nickel back

just looked at some Old maps from the blizzard of 1993.

wow, this storm and the blizzard of 1993 looks close to my very untrained eye, how close are the too DDD?


----------



## DDD

I'm on my phone. When I get home I will have a full write up an map. Map is going to change. 

Moisture amounts from the euro are insane. This is going to be a winter storm that we talk about for years!!!!


----------



## huntindawg

DDD said:


> I'm on my phone. When I get home I will have a full write up an map. Map is going to change.
> 
> Moisture amounts from the euro are insane. This is going to be a winter storm that we talk about for years!!!!



Is it pushing that first wave in as snow now over most of the area?  Meaning the snow would start flying late Monday evening or when?

Sorry, I've read every post, just a little unsure of the timing w/ this changing of the latest models.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Is this for real what do I do!!!!?????!!?


----------



## GA DAWG

I better go buy a 4 wheeler batt tomorrow. Im thinking I ain't in the green Zone anymore.


----------



## todd03blown

GA DAWG said:


> I better go buy a 4 wheeler batt tomorrow. Im thinking I ain't in the green Zone anymore.



I am in the Canton area and feel the same way. Hopefully epic snowfall...


----------



## ButcherTony

im supposed to start a job in Calhoun Monday....


----------



## shakey gizzard

DDD said:


> I'm on my phone. When I get home I will have a full write up an map. Map is going to change.
> 
> Moisture amounts from the euro are insane. *This is going to be a winter storm that we talk about for years!!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> I thought that about the last one! 2 in 2 weeks?


----------



## Jeff Raines

DDD said:


> Moisture amounts from the euro are insane. This is going to be a winter storm that we talk about for years!!!!


----------



## Mountainbuck




----------



## blood on the ground

I'm skeeeered tadeaf!


----------



## bml

This is copied from the WxSouth FB status:

I will have an afternoon in-depth update here later today, but will put an extensive update first on my premium site. (www.wxsouth.com)
****All the model trends are for a Big Ticket Winter Storm in much of the Southeast, and centered ultimately in Alabama, Georgia, South Carolina, North Carolina and eventually running up the East Coast***

What this means is down south, you have a couple days (in some areas not quite that) to prepare for accumulating snow and ice. Many areas will get some, but the hardest hit region looks like central to north Alabama, eastern TN, central to north Georgia, central and northern SC, Much of NC and VA, and Maryland...then northward.

Some models are pointing to numbers in the Southeast that don't normally occur, but right now we don't know just how much snow and ice occurs. This does look severe at the low end and Crippling on the worst case scenario. The snow amounts could be record setting in part of Alabama, Georgia and the Carolinas, and some areas are going to lose power from the snow and ice.
This isn't hype, fiction or anything like that...It begins in less than 72 hours. Make plans now if you're in the impact zone.

Image below is the European Model just released, Valid Thursday morning showing a strong Gulf low coming up the East Coast. By this point, damage is done in Carolinas, Georgia and Southeast..and getting started further north.

`wxsouth


----------



## DDD

Alright... just to keep teasing you... I am doing a write up now.


----------



## PappyHoel




----------



## Goddard

Looking forward to your write up, DDD.   Thank you for all you do!


----------



## Toddcosper

Winter storm watch was just extended to South of Macon and has Temps in Banks County never getting over 35 degrees from Tues - Thursday. Before this update they had high temps in the 40's

WOO HOO - can't wait for your post and map.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Winter Storm Watch was issued for Warren County too


----------



## 1john4:4

181  anxiously awaiting the next write up


----------



## DDD

Ok, so for Sunday afternoon here goes...

There are two systems so lets talk about the first one and the importance of it.  The first "wave" comes in Monday night into Tuesday morning.  If you want winter weather, you do not want this first one to be a strong.  It almost needs to be a non-event, or just a light snow event.  (talking about if you want winter weather here in GA)  This will saturate the atmosphere... laying the ground work... if you will.   This is why the winter storm watch is up and is only to 1PM Tuesday.

Second part.  The big part of this whole mess.  Here is where a forecaster's nightmare begins.  I would not want to be a t.v. met with this storm at all.  The lines of where the  snow ends and the sleet begins and where the sleet ends and the freezing rain begins and where the freezing rain ends and 33° rain begins is not easily predictable.

That said, the energy will dive down into the LA / MS gulf coast region and Low pressure system will pop.  The moisture that this LPS fetches out of the gulf is tremendous.  While it's doing that High pressure has set up over the North East and is shoving really cold air down the back side of the apps.  The moisture fetch is HUGE... stretching across 3-4 states.  This will be a long running event, it will not be a 3 or 6 hour event.  It will start on Tuesday night late and not stop until Thursday.

IF, the energy phases with left over energy from the first wave, the moisture will flow like a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - breaking into some seriously cold air at the surface and aloft.  Now, here is where the details are really important.

When you look at a map, many times you will see an "850 map" this is the temperature of the air roughly 2000 feet up.  If that air is warmer than the freezing temps at the surface you have freezing rain.  If that air is below freezing... depending on how deep it is, you will have sleet or snow if the layer is deep enough.  

So I see 2 potential "outcomes" and I am going to paint these with a broad brush.  

1st outcome is we have a solution where the mountains are all snow, foothills areas down to Griffin is a raging snow / sleet / freezing rain storm.  Then from Griffin down to Macon and maybe even south of Macon is all freezing rain.  No sleet, no snow.... one HECK of an ice storm.

2nd outcome I see possible is this:  The 2nd piece of energy phases with the first piece, which in essence causes a repeat of 1993.  A snow bomb would go off in the deep south.  Northern half of Alabama, GA, 3/4 of South Carolina and North Carolina up to Virginia is dumped on with snow.  12+".  Below that snow line, because of the CAD and how entrenched it is, I think Augusta down south of Macon and points westward would be looking at a RAGING ICE STORM.  

What do I think will happen?

I think we have a better chance at the wide spread mix bag of holy mess.

If the snow bomb goes off, it would be an amazing wet snow that would pull trees and powerlines down just like an ice storm.  So the bottom line is, we are going to have a major winter event in here on Tuesday late afternoon going into Tuesday night / all day Wednesday and finally ending sometime early Thursday.  Everyone north of Macon needs to prepare now.  Right now.

TV mets need to get on t.v. and tell of the "potential" they need to stress the "potential" word.  They do not need to wait.  The governor has this new task force, well guess what.... they are going to be on center stage. Hope they have figured some things out in two weeks because its about to test them something fierce.

I will draw up a map, but its going to be in general thoughts.  I will post it separately.

However, much like Robert Gamble who is wxsouth, I think we are on the verge of something very, very big here in the SE.  All the players are on the field... everything is there to have a MAJOR once in 20 years winter event in the SE.  Will it happen?

Remember how I have always said, pay attention to the trend... well the trend is leading to something big.  

Stay tuned.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Triple D is the reason my wife reads the forum


----------



## molon labe

Funny thing is WSB just said snow fall amounts of 1"-2" possible with higher amounts in the Mountains, then rain moving in later Tuesday. 

Are they just scared to predict what the current models are showing?


----------



## DDD

molon labe said:


> Funny thing is WSB just said snow fall amounts of 1"-2" possible with higher amounts in the Mountains, then rain moving in later Tuesday.
> 
> Are they just scared to predict what the current models are showing?



Are you talking about WSB radio?


----------



## DDD

Jeff Raines said:


> Triple D is the reason my wife reads the forum


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Man, that is some scary news.Thanks for the heads up


----------



## molon labe

DDD said:


> Are you talking about WSB radio?



Wife received in email


----------



## panfried0419

Seems like North Jackson County is going to get hammered. Bringing ou firewood to the house in shorts now.


----------



## bml

OK DDD, when will you feel comfortable firming up the details on this? Sometime Monday evening?


----------



## lbzdually

I posted your thought on Facebook, and I think people think I am crazy.  I also called my dad and he is not getting it either.  He said if it tat bad, we will just drive to your house.  I told him, You might not be able and was still saying that "the people (Chattanooga forecasters) are saying we might get a little bit."  He has wood and propane to cook with, but he is also on oxygen.  that is the main reason I want him and my mom to stay with us.  however, if I have to, I will be hopping on the Prowler and going to get them if this pans out.


----------



## bml

184 veiwing. Wow. Wait until tomorrow!


----------



## DDD

molon labe said:


> Wife received in email



Those things are junk.  Usually they are 6+ hours old information.  

I would set a rule to send that junk to my spam folder.


----------



## Paymaster

Man o Man!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is starting to sound very ominous! I am getting prepared. Rather to be ready than sitting here wondering what I am going to do after it hits. Better safe than sorry. Thanks for all you do DDD!


----------



## todd03blown

186 viewers and growing!! Love it!!


----------



## bml

DDD has groupies


----------



## DDD

lbzdually said:


> I posted your thought on Facebook, and I think people think I am crazy.  I also called my dad and he is not getting it either.  He said if it tat bad, we will just drive to your house.  I told him, You might not be able and was still saying that "the people (Chattanooga forecasters) are saying we might get a little bit."  He has wood and propane to cook with, but he is also on oxygen.  that is the main reason I want him and my mom to stay with us.  however, if I have to, I will be hopping on the Prowler and going to get them if this pans out.



I tell ya what.  WSB and all the other tv stations are hand cuffed... sorta.  They are ALL so worried about being wrong, they just soon say nothing.  The general public is clueless.  

I say, let them be clueless, then when this is over, they will say... how did you know this was going to happen??  People are clueless.  If Glenn Burns or Kirk Melish doesn't say it, it must not be happening.

Go back and read the 2010-2011 weather threads... I screamed it.  For days.  People here will tell you.  The talking heads are scared to sound the alarm until they are 100% sure and even then they are scared.

I don't envy them one bit, but I would wish they would tell of potential.  Instead of having to act like they know it for fact.


----------



## nickel back

just go away freezing rain, ..just go away freezing rain..

I will be one of the first to say I want 12+ inches of snow, that's not the case though, Im in this freezing rain ice storm area that DDD keeps talking about.... 

DDD, is there a good chance this could turn into a cold rain for us folks south of Griffin but WNW of Macon?

by the way thanks for time keeping us updated


----------



## molon labe

I had a coworker call me earlier and say Kirk Mellish is always spot on . I cant wait to see what he says tomorrow...he is another Glen Burns  or Brad Mitz.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

I miss Guy Sharp also...


----------



## doenightmare

I told a couple people at the pub today it was coming-  they had no clue. They was heading for the likker store.


----------



## Palmetto

Wife just got back from the grocery and said everyone is starting to "bread and milk" it.


----------



## RinggoldGa

lbzdually said:


> I posted your thought on Facebook, and I think people think I am crazy.  I also called my dad and he is not getting it either.  He said if it tat bad, we will just drive to your house.  I told him, You might not be able and was still saying that "the people (Chattanooga forecasters) are saying we might get a little bit."  He has wood and propane to cook with, but he is also on oxygen.  that is the main reason I want him and my mom to stay with us.  however, if I have to, I will be hopping on the Prowler and going to get them if this pans out.




At 230 the Chattanooga weather forecast on local radio channel was rain Monday night, light snow Tuesday am changing to rain Tuesday afternoon with 1-2 inches at most likely melting in the afternoon. 

After watching DDD since 2010 if a local met says it's sunny and warm outside on July 4th I accept it with a large amount of skepticism.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

*after reading Triple D runs out and gets beer, wine, likker, and oh! salt, kerosene, snow shovel, and other assorted winter survival guff, and backs 4x4 vehicles in backwards and leaves them in 4H*

I'm an old retired Coast Guard Quartermaster, who made a living navigating and reading the weather at sea. Gotta go with DDD on this one. "Follow the trend". I'm not a met but I'm coming down hard on the side of being prepared for this one. just sayin


----------



## DDD

The NAM just came out... it too is a raging snow / sleet / freezing rain set up.

Waiting on twister data to update their maps... its not a true snow map, the NAM just sees the frozen precip.

Also to point out about local mets... those jokers only forecast exactly what it's saying.  verbatim.  They don't take into affect evaporational cooling or that the EURO and other models ALWAYS underestimate the amount of cold at the surface.  If it says 32 in macon you can bet it will be 29 in a CAD set up that stretches that far south.... I like to think they know this, but they will not "forecast" it because the model does not tell them that verbatim.


----------



## DDD

Here you go...

This is at 60 hours from right now.


----------



## DDD

This is at 84.

24 hour event.  WOW.


----------



## DDD

nickel back said:


> DDD, is there a good chance this could turn into a cold rain for us folks south of Griffin but WNW of Macon?



NO.  I think Griffin is a lock for a mess.  Wish I had better news.


----------



## Brenda61979

WSB-TV just forecasted snow and ice for Atlanta


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> NO.  I think Griffin is a lock for a mess.  Wish I had better news.



thanks man, guess I will call my Father and Mother and tell them to get ready.


----------



## Brenda61979

Triple D what does cumming ga look like it will get?


----------



## Mountainbuck

The local mets are scared of ruining there reps. They calling for 1-3 in nga. I believe DDD!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Brenda61979 said:


> Triple D what does cumming ga look like it will get?



Cumming is all up in the game!


----------



## PEPPERHEAD

Brenda61979 said:


> Triple D what does cumming ga look like it will get?[/QU
> It looks like you are very new to this place. DDD doesn't do "In My Back Yard" predictions. Please just read his posts and watch the maps.
> PEPPER


----------



## Brenda61979

PEPPERHEAD said:


> Brenda61979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Triple D what does cumming ga look like it will get?[/QU
> It looks like you are very new to this place. DDD doesn't do "In My Back Yard" predictions. Please just read his posts and watch the maps.
> PEPPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok will do! Been looking at maps and reading just want to make sure I am looking and reading correctly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Brenda61979

blood on the ground said:


> Cumming is all up in the game!



Ok glad to know I am not going crazy on what I am looking at. Thank you


----------



## fredw

Looks like weather.com is finally catching up with DDD.


----------



## DDD

Ok... Glenn Burns sounding the alarm.  Saying kids will be out of school from Tuesday - Friday.  

Here we go folks!!!!

Told yall to buckle up... here we go...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Great, just great, gonna be a fun two nights in the chalk mines in Washington county.


----------



## Eddy M.

firewood loaded on the porch, generator moved to the porch,15+ gallons of gas,4 tanks of propane , rum, cokes , lots of canned goods I think I'm ready


----------



## Jeff Raines

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, just great, gonna be a fun two nights in the chalk mines in Washington county.



Gonna hit here just in time for my 4 off


----------



## Mountainbuck

Forgive my ignorance but is this map showing 4in of snow for nga ? I thought it was suppose to be 12 inches forgive me I just don't understand the
Maps


----------



## DDD

Ok.

Now.  Let's go over some things.  

1.  From this point forward I am not doing IMBY questions.  There is enough write up, discussion and maps in this thread to answer any IMBY questions you have.  I am ignoring them from here on out.  I simply can't answer them all and they clog up the board.

2.  This is going to be a major event.  Hide 'yo wife and hide 'yo kids.  

3.  Prepare yourself now.  I went to home depot today, got my batteries stocked up.  Make sure you have flashlights, candles, crayons work good too, food, gas tanks full, car charger for your phone, meds and what ever else the good folks of Woody's know about.

4.  I forsee this crippling emergency responders.  Don't be doing idiotic things that might require an ambulance to come get you.  Because they will not be able to.

5.  I am sure I will think of some more...  


Here is your map.  

Above the red line I am thinking now... at this moment 6-10" of snow.

Between the red and blue line is where the nastiness resides.  I think we will see the mix bag.  Snow / Sleet / Freezing rain.  

The closer you are to the red line... more snow and sleet.

The closer you are to the blue line... more sleet and freezing rain.

The green circle area is the unknown area and what I deem the potential for one serious all freezing rain set up.  

I may change my mind totally after seeing other professional's maps with their reasoning, but to me this is what I see in my mind as I sit here right now.


----------



## DDD

Mountainbuck said:


> Forgive my ignorance but is this map showing 4in of snow for nga ? I thought it was suppose to be 12 inches forgive me I just don't understand the
> Maps



That is just the NAM snow map.  It's a little wonky... I just post it to make people say oooooohhhh...... ahhhhhh......


----------



## DDD

GlennBurnsWSB
Big winter storm coming Monday night. Kids will likely be out of school Tue-Fri. Will see around 24-36 hrs of rain and winter precip. #wsbtv
2/9/14, 4:30 PM


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD are the snow amounts coming down?


----------



## DDD

Mountainbuck said:


> DDD are the snow amounts coming down?



The GFS and NAM have pulled back on the snow for N. GA but I am not buying that bill of goods just yet.  You will still have snow.  

We need to temper our expectations of snow with this system.  Sure we all want a thumping but you can't expect it.

Just understand this is going to be a long running event with lots of winter wx.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Thanks sir. Can't wait to see what the local mets say at 11


----------



## Head East

Great stuff DDD.  Just wanted to say thanks for the info & dedication.  

My wife said she would like snow,  can you change it please.


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the blizzard!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3

Why does Obama keep doing this to us??


----------



## Mountainbuck

Did read something on here that said this might be like 93??


----------



## Mountainbuck

I'm just so confused I  freaked  my whole family out telling I'm we was getting 12 in.  And all the local met just said was 1-2 inches of slushy accumulation MAYBE ?????? We'll atleast will be ready


----------



## Eddy M.

Thanks DDD you give us several days advance alerts compared to the TV mets some of which wait till the last 12 hours to make a statement


----------



## JigNchunk

'93 we had temps in the 10's & 20's not low to mid 30's like we have this week. It will be nothing like '93


----------



## DDD

JigNchunk said:


> '93 we had temps in the 10's & 20's not low to mid 30's like we have this week. It will be nothing like '93



The reference I made to 1993 was the amount of snow fall.  The Canadian model is advertising that kind of snow depth.  I was not referencing the temps.

Let me go pull the map so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## DDD

Here is some progression.


----------



## DDD

pic #2


----------



## DDD

pic #3


----------



## DDD

Pic#4


----------



## DDD

pic #5


----------



## Mountainbuck

Cool  I hope we get it !


----------



## DDD

Pic #6


----------



## DDD

Pic #7


----------



## DCHunter

Douglasville is about 2/3 of the way up between the blue line and the red line. Does this mean I'll be getting 2/3's snow and 1/3 sleet and freezing rain right?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

You beat them DDD, local weather forecasters are  mumbling now.CSRA.


----------



## DDD

Been waiting on this map to come out.  

Guys, that's 1/2" of ice or more.  This is what I feared.


----------



## SGADawg

A friend in the ATL area tells me the National Guard has been put on standby.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

184 viewing. I am at 70%


----------



## DDD

The ice is going to be crippling.  Trees, power lines and roads will be in such bad shape.  

Good grief.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I need to get supplies tonight.


----------



## Bitteroot

SGADawg said:


> A friend in the ATL area tells me the National Guard has been put on standby.



They have.... My son is in it.....


----------



## Mountainbuck

That map showed nothing on nga?


----------



## Rockdale Buck

That is an ice map, not snow. N GA is snow Mt buck


----------



## bigsix

That map is for freezing rain he said all snow for N.Ga.


----------



## DDD

If you just watched Brad Nitz on WSB he is all in.  However I disagree with his maps.  Giving NE GA 9" of snow is simply not right.  Those maps are skewed with ice in there.

His Ice map that he showed is somewhat skewed... I think there will be more ice south of Atlanta than in Atlanta...

But Lord knows I have been wrong before.


----------



## GA DAWG

My work don't close  Somebody gotta be there. Dern it! Skeleton crew I recken. They may just have to come get me in this one. I dread it.


----------



## MariettaDawg

DDD said:


> If you just watched Brad Nitz on WSB he is all in.  However I disagree with his maps.  Giving NE GA 9" of snow is simply not right.  Those maps are skewed with ice in there.
> 
> His Ice map that he showed is somewhat skewed... I think there will be more ice south of Atlanta than in Atlanta...
> 
> But Lord knows I have been wrong before.



You think that is too much snow for N Ga?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Thanks guys


----------



## molon labe

Thanks DDD, I am finding myself coming back every 15 minutes to hit refresh.
We appreciate your dedication , Now Bring it home Brother!!!


----------



## Brenda61979

I am so happy people on my FB r listening to the posts I am sharing from here.


----------



## Paymaster

Told my wife that we would likely see some ice damage on our trip south Saturday morning down I75.


----------



## Mountainbuck

What's up now


----------



## elfiii

I knew I should have gone to deer camp today and fetched my generator.


----------



## molon labe

What time can we expect the next update ? 

please keep the ooh and ahh maps coming


----------



## bilgerat

heres a map for 72 hr snow accu from NOAA


----------



## DDD

It's sort of shocking to me that 180-200 folks are on here everytime I check in. Crazy.


----------



## DDD

bilgerat said:


> heres a map for 72 hr snow accu from NOAA



For 2"+. Make sure you point that out. That's you chance for seeing 2 or more.


----------



## Mountainbuck

How do u read that map?


----------



## Matt.M

Hey DDD- Can you give another update with tonight's model runs?  I would love to provide the coworkers with the latest info first thing in the morning.

Thank you for all you hard work!


----------



## Toddcosper

DDD, when do you think the NWS MIGHT issue warnings for us?


----------



## Brian Groce

*Ddd*



DDD said:


> It's sort of shocking to me that 180-200 folks are on here everytime I check in. Crazy.



That's 200 people waiting to see what you post next!


----------



## Mountainbuck

Thanks DDD


----------



## DDD

Mountainbuck said:


> How do u read that map?



I usually read it with my eyes open. 

Braille on the computer is really tough.


----------



## Fro1911nut

Have you thought any idea on timing on when it starts


----------



## DDD

Matt.M said:


> Hey DDD- Can you give another update with tonight's model runs?  I would love to provide the coworkers with the latest info first thing in the morning.
> 
> Thank you for all you hard work!



Yes sir. Going to update the map after the GFS run around 11pm.  Not staying up for the euro. Gotta work tomorrow before the power goes out by Wednesday. 


Also I will give a time sequence.


----------



## coilee

I am glad y'all are on this. I drop by and check this thread every few hours. I know it is a evolving deal but thanks for the advance heads up.


----------



## Mike 65

DDD said:


> It's sort of shocking to me that 180-200 folks are on here everytime I check in. Crazy.



It's because you are more accurate than the local mets. 
Thanks for all the hard work, keep it coming


----------



## Swampslayr

Thanks DDD... I have learned a lot about weather over the last 3-5 years from reading on here. It's amazing how accurate your predictions are. Great work.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> Been waiting on this map to come out.
> 
> Guys, that's 1/2" of ice or more.  This is what I feared.



I just got back from church and see this map
I just threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## blood on the ground

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I just got back from church and see this map
> I just threw up in my mouth a little



Nice, thanks!


----------



## nickel back

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I just got back from church and see this map
> I just threw up in my mouth a little



yea that will be ugly if comes.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack

elfiii said:


> I knew I should have gone to deer camp today and fetched my generator.





idjit . .


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

230 peeps...


----------



## adavis

*They have named the storm now!!*

It shall be called Pax! I concur with all the appreciations to you sir! The teachers in my building are not fired up at all about the possibility of us adding time on each school day or missing spring break! Thanks again. I look forward to future updates.


----------



## debo

Man this is like the day before Christmas or the day before gun season start. I appreciate every thing you do for us DDD I feel like a kid again.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Wow wunderground has really changed its mind only calling for an inch of snow for dalton ga out of all this.  This morning it said 6 ?????????


----------



## jcountry

Matthew  East did an update.   

He is a great meteorologist up in the carolinas, but he does a great job explaining how all this stuff works.  

I always keep an eye on him when stuff gets real

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBXewuuUJbk&feature=c4-overview&list=UU_eDXYVMioHL64vnKaFXcYQ


----------



## bml




----------



## beginnersluck

adavis said:


> It shall be called Pax! I concur with all the appreciations to you sir! The teachers in my building are not fired up at all about the possibility of us adding time on each school day or missing spring break! Thanks again. I look forward to future updates.



Andy, all the teachers here are whining too. I say bring on the snow...it's not every year we get this kind of weather, and most years we get none. It will make our first baseball game interesting with lack of practice lol. We have missed 2 days week before last and the possibility of 3 days this week. 

DDD thanks for all you do...been following your weather threads from the beginning and will continue to take notes when you speak up.


----------



## JosephSparks

Walton County is out of school this week. They sure did pick a heck of a time to have mid-Winter break!


----------



## marknga

Looking like we won't be seeing the USA Women National soccer team play Russia Wednesday night at the GA Dome.... Hope that is the worst of my problems. 
Thanks for the updates and hard work DDD.


----------



## DDD

Toddcosper said:


> DDD, when do you think the NWS MIGHT issue warnings for us?



Tomorrow morning or tomorrow afternoon.  There is criteria that has to be met inside of 24 hours for them to issue that.  Depends on who the MET is on duty.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

bring it on..... I will get to have 3 days off this week!!!!!!


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD what's going on a local met just forecasted one inch of snow for nga ?


----------



## blood on the ground

Mountainbuck said:


> DDD what's going on a local met just forecasted one inch of snow for nga ?



Dude just stay in here from now on.


----------



## Resica

Hey Matthew, just picked up a quick 2 1/2 inches this evening.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Mountainbuck have you not paid attention to anything DDD has said?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Yep that's why I asked he said 6-8 and our local met just said we'd be lucky to see an inch by the time it's all over.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Don't pay attention to local mets or wunderground.


----------



## Matt.M

Mountainbuck said:


> Yep that's why I asked he said 6-8 and our local met just said we'd be lucky to see an inch by the time it's all over.



MB- You're panicking.  Relax.  DDD will talk you through it.

Whatever you do don't listen to the TV mets. 

As he stated, he will give us an update tonight.  He will cover your general area.


----------



## DDD

Mountainbuck said:


> Yep that's why I asked he said 6-8 and our local met just said we'd be lucky to see an inch by the time it's all over.



Dude....

I'm only going to say this once.  I am not going to validate what I'm saying vs. what some other person is saying.  Either take it for face value or don't.  

I really don't have time to answer questions like this.  READ.


----------



## bml

Deal is making SURE he doesn't have any reason to have fingers pointing at him this time around. He is already mobilizing every GA alphabet soup agency out there. (Which is probably a good idea in light of the forecast)


----------



## Paint Brush

blood on the ground said:


> Dude just stay in here from now on.



 I HEAR YA. I have followed a few of them local mets the last 48 hrs. and I for one am done with the bunch as a whole. They refuse to let the public know that the possibilities out of this system are potentially devastating. If it stays on track it will be a snow and ice event that you will tell the grand kids about. The only thing they came around to admit was that there would be two waves of preciept. DDD has been saying it all along. Cant say thanks enough to DDD.


----------



## bml

From WxSouth via FB.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Hey Matthew, just picked up a quick 2 1/2 inches this evening.



Sweet  I am ready this time. Bring it  No unexpected runs into the city. Mama doc is off and I just left Emory Hospital in my rear view mirror until Friday. Ain't cranking a car unless I have to charge a cell phone.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Well sorry wasn't asking you to "validate" anything I just watched the six o clock news and it was night and day difference. I'm pulling for you though I think what you do on here is cool and interesting. Sorry


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

bml said:


> From WxSouth via FB.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Big ice storm per NAM


----------



## bml

DDD, did the oZ run of the NAM offer anything of substantial difference?


----------



## DDD

I am going to change the map up a little bit.

The longer I look at models.  The longer I READ.  The more I can't get away from just how much precip is going to fall out of the sky.  I mean... it's nuts.

The black circle is where I think 6-8" of snow falls inbetween it going from snow to sleet to freezing rain back to snow... it's crazy!  But I think it will be ground zero so to speak.

The red circle outside of it is sort of a buffer zone... same thing, just less of it.  4" of snow with freezing rain.

The green line should have a 50 mile buffer north and south of it.  Somewhere in there it's going to be solid ice.

Just as I am posting this the NAM ran.  It is warmer but so much moisture hits Atlanta it would be an ice storm that would go down as the #1 ice storm in the history of Atlanta.  I don't buy that solution at all, but it's there.  The NAM is 1.5" inches of ICE!!!


----------



## bml

Rockdale Buck said:


> Big ice storm per NAM





bml said:


> DDD, did the oZ run of the NAM offer anything of substantial difference?



Doh!


----------



## UBER-DIESEL

Just about time for this I guess...


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> Sweet  I am ready this time. Bring it  No unexpected runs into the city. Mama doc is off and I just left Emory Hospital in my rear view mirror until Friday. Ain't cranking a car unless I have to charge a cell phone.


Good deal, enjoy. Hope you get all snow. 

I know you need confirmation.The new stuff is on the rail, sideways


----------



## DDD

bml said:


> DDD, did the oZ run of the NAM offer anything of substantial difference?



Yes.  Catastrophic ice storm form ATL.  I mean... extreme!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Don't forget mix and bar oil!


----------



## bml

shakey gizzard said:


> Don't forget mix and bar oil!



This^ is good advice. Just make sure there arent any power lines tangles up in the mess before you take a saw to it.


----------



## DDD

Its unreal.

The surface temps get colder on the NAM and the warm air aloft gets warmer!!!!  

HOLY COW!!!!!  When ya'll hit your knees tonight ya'll need to make sure you pray this does NOT happen.  mmmmm... I can't even begin to describe what that would do to this city... houses... trees...


----------



## bml

This is the latest from Channel 2. Obviously, they are coming around into DDD's camp now.


----------



## malak05

DDD said:


> Its unreal.
> 
> The surface temps get colder on the NAM and the warm air aloft gets warmer!!!!
> 
> HOLY COW!!!!!  When ya'll hit your knees tonight ya'll need to make sure you pray this does NOT happen.  mmmmm... I can't even begin to describe what that would do to this city... houses... trees...



Well the NAM has been all over the board so lets just hope and pray that this is just another one of it's runs into la-la-land


----------



## bml

Almost looks like a fancier version of DDD's. Haha!


----------



## Crickett

DDD said:


> Its unreal.
> 
> The surface temps get colder on the NAM and the warm air aloft gets warmer!!!!
> 
> HOLY COW!!!!!  When ya'll hit your knees tonight ya'll need to make sure you pray this does NOT happen.  mmmmm... I can't even begin to describe what that would do to this city... houses... trees...





Thank you for the updates! I've called my mom to let her know to be prepared. She works at an assisted living home & if this storm hits as bad as you think it will then she will be stuck at work probably the entire week!


----------



## JosephSparks

Wow, surprised to see WSB's map looking more aggressive than they usually are. Everyone be safe, smart and careful out there.


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD thank you for keeping us up to date so we can be prepared. If what you predict comes true this could cripple the city.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL

249 viewing


----------



## DDD

bml said:


> This is the latest from Channel 2. Obviously, they are coming around into DDD's camp now.



It makes more sense.

Since this map is up along with mine... This is where the heart of the precip is.

Robert Gamble is saying he is thinking that we are headed towards a Canadian solution.   Robert is an expert when it comes to these set ups.

It would be more precip than I and Channel 2 has modeled.


----------



## DDD

uber-diesel said:


> 249 viewing



263... Lol!  Wow.


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> 263... Lol!  Wow.



267!!!

I bet this sails over 300 tomorrow....


----------



## Greene728

Folks,
As DDD said earlier, please be safe and use common sense in these coming days. Your first responders will be spread very, very thin if their able to respond at all. And if they even can respond it will be very slow. Meds, firewood, propane, food, water, extra blankets, etc all need to be considered. And for those running generators, propane heaters, or sitting in a running vehicle, be mindful of carbon monoxide poisoning. 
Thank you DDD for what you do.


----------



## DDD

Let's talk timing.

Right now the snow looks to initially start flying sometime around 7AM Tuesday morning... it might even mix with sleet at times.  It will taper off around 1-3PM depending on location and then the heavy precip will jog onto the scene sometime after 7PM Tuesday and it will not stop until Thursday morning sometime.

This is going to be a long storm.  A nasty storm no matter how you cut it.  

I hope you all take it seriously.  I have sounded the horn for a while now.  My wife says I sound the horn a lot but I have been sniffing this thing for a while.


----------



## Goatdaddy

So Dalton is now outside your red line. What does that mean for them?


----------



## blood on the ground

Some of you guest should sign up as members and then pm me


----------



## UBER-DIESEL

This about sums it up...


----------



## JonathanG2013

If the Canadian model comes true 18 inches of snow here would be insane.


----------



## bml

Its gonna be interesting to see Mathew East's video in the morning. Heck, I am looking forward to DDD's interpretation of the oz GFS run.


----------



## orrb

Remind me again what the Canadian one was?   I am west atlanta


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Lawd have mercy man. Thanks again for the updates DDD.


----------



## DDD

JonathanG2013 said:


> If the Canadian model comes true 18 inches of snow here would be insane.



In my "gut" opinion, this storm is going to be a history maker.

I'm not sure if its going to be ice or snow or a combo of both, but the amount of moisture coming out of the gulf into a cold air mass and a CAD (tommy hunter wedge) is unreal.  The whole set up is mind boggling.

But I think it's a history maker.


----------



## DDD

orrb said:


> Remind me again what the Canadian one was?   I am west atlanta



look back about 2 pages in this thread.  there are 7 snap shots of it there.


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD do you think this storm could beat the 93 blizzard snowfall totals?


----------



## DDD

JonathanG2013 said:


> DDD do you think this storm could beat the 93 blizzard snowfall totals?



Way to hard to say.  

The pieces of energy will be on land tomorrow and the models will lock on.  Then we should know.


----------



## DDD

GFS is on the verge of going BOOM - shock -a - lock- a


----------



## Lee

Is there any chance of it fizzling out? I know with the last one you said to watch a few things. Or is it a locked in event, just the details need to be ironed out?


----------



## DDD

And boom goes the dynamite!

GFS, EURO and Canadian... all bombs away!


----------



## DDD

This would confirm my map from about an hour ago.  I really think that is what is going to happen.

I think the NAM is on an island.


----------



## DDD

Lee said:


> Is there any chance of it fizzling out? I know with the last one you said to watch a few things. Or is it a locked in event, just the details need to be ironed out?



It's a go.

The EURO has locked on it for days.  All the other models have come around to some version of the EURO.  Either more extreme (Canadian) or a hair less extreme (GFS).


----------



## iwantthegold

My knees were killing me on my run tonight.  Guess that explains that.
Bring on the snow! (no ice please)


----------



## topfuelgirl

Wow Yorkville made it on the Fox5 forecast  map!!!!


----------



## Luke0927

Thanks for the heads up DDD...going to have to fill the generator, and bring in more wood, I'm luck I can work from home.

Ga Dawg...better saddle up that horse if your going to work...dang snow be at the belly on my kids Shetland pony...ought to hitch a slay to it for them.


----------



## fireman401

Well all of y'all further north stay safe.  Looks like I will be sitting by watching this go-around (too far south).


----------



## DDD

GFS snow map confirms my suspicions.


----------



## malak05

DDD said:


> GFS snow map confirms my suspicions.



Yeah so looks like Atlanta Metro will be looking at up to a few inches of snow with a healthy dose of freezing rain...

I guess can't really tell that swatch of 4+ inch is close to them


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

11 Alive is being fairly aggressive now. Get out now or early tomorrow for last min supplies, people already out in force today at the Dawsonville Walmart, cashier said it was nuts for a Sunday... I remember 2009 the camping dept shelves at Wally world being bare.


----------



## orrb

DDD said:


> GFS snow map confirms my suspicions.



That makes me sad.  I wanted more than 1inch..  ><


----------



## Dutch

DDD said:


> I am going to change the map up a little bit.
> 
> The longer I look at models.  The longer I READ.  The more I can't get away from just how much precip is going to fall out of the sky.  I mean... it's nuts.
> 
> The black circle is where I think 6-8" of snow falls inbetween it going from snow to sleet to freezing rain back to snow... it's crazy!  But I think it will be ground zero so to speak.
> 
> The red circle outside of it is sort of a buffer zone... same thing, just less of it.  4" of snow with freezing rain.
> 
> The green line should have a 50 mile buffer north and south of it.  Somewhere in there it's going to be solid ice.
> 
> Just as I am posting this the NAM ran.  It is warmer but so much moisture hits Atlanta it would be an ice storm that would go down as the #1 ice storm in the history of Atlanta.  I don't buy that solution at all, but it's there.  The NAM is 1.5" inches of ICE!!!



I like this map...ya'll can keep all the snow and ice up there in the yankee part of Ga.


----------



## DDD

From wxsouth. Robert Gamble


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

How far will the cad be able to push down? I know sometimes it can push all the way into east Alabama but sometimes it's stops on the east side of Atlanta.


----------



## DDD

Dutch said:


> I like this map...ya'll can keep all the snow and ice up there in the yankee part of Ga.



Do you like this one?


----------



## DDD

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> How far will the cad be able to push down? I know sometimes it can push all the way into east Alabama but sometimes it's stops on the east side of Atlanta.



The map right below your question sort of outlines the CAD area.


ALSO, as the low moves off the East Coast the moisture gets thrown back over us and it is HEAVY snow.  What a mess this gonna be!!!

The kids should be able to slide like a water slide in the summer... sheesh.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Thank you for your response.


----------



## the HEED!

man im ready for spring and summer, this winter mess sucks


----------



## blood on the ground

the HEED! said:


> man im ready for spring and summer, this winter mess sucks



That is the equivalent to swearing on the winter weather threads... You might get banned!!!!


----------



## DDD

Canadian continues to show a snow bomb going off over GA and the Carolina's.  Something keeps telling me this might be right...

Should be interesting to see...


----------



## the HEED!

blood on the ground said:


> That is the equivalent to swearing on the winter weather threads... You might get banned!!!!



old man winter needs to pack it in after this


----------



## iwantthegold

Since it looks like we're gonna be snowed/iced in for the foreseeable future, does anyone know where I can grab a sled for the kids?


----------



## the HEED!

iwantthegold said:


> Since it looks like we're gonna be snowed/iced in for the foreseeable future, does anyone know where I can grab a sled for the kids?



try ace hardware or a rubbermaid trash can lid. if its ice like they say they could ride a pool raft on it, i hope more snow than ice


----------



## iwantthegold

the HEED! said:


> try ace hardware or a rubbermaid trash can lid. if its ice like they say they could ride a pool raft on it, i hope more snow than ice




Thanks, will do.  I went to Lowes just to pick up some rock salt and a snow shovel.  Not only did they not have either,  I had to inform their sales rep that a major storm was on its way.


----------



## DDD

Well for all you night owls, Euro stands it's ground with colder temps and more moisture.  Going to be one nasty, nasty storm. 

Augusta looks like freezing rain this run. Might be 3/4" of ice down that way. Yikes.


----------



## DDD

My map stands it's ground as well. Wherever you lay your head down tomorrow night, get used to your surroundings. The view is not going to change much.


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> My map stands it's ground as well. Wherever you lay your head down tomorrow night, get used to your surroundings. The view is not going to change much.



yes, that new map just about puts Thomaston in the cold rain spot light....come on cold rain or just go over to snow....


----------



## Dutch

DDD said:


> Do you like this one?



Always with the negative waves Moriarty, always with the negative waves...

I presume the green is cold rain? If so that looks like all I will be getting in my neck of the woods.

But all I really know is that map shows lotsa pretty colors.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL

Winter Storm Watch issued for Augusta & CSRA




Columbia County, Georgia
Weather Updated: Feb 10 5:36AM


		 MODERATE
	Winter Storm Watch


...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY EVENING THROUGH
THURSDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN COLUMBIA HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY EVENING THROUGH
THURSDAY MORNING.

* LOCATIONS...THE MIDLANDS...PEE DEE AND CENTRAL SAVANNAH RIVER
AREA OF GEORGIA.

* HAZARD TYPES...SNOW AND SLEET WITH A SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATION OF
FREEZING RAIN ACROSS CENTRAL SOUTH CAROLINA AND THE CENTRAL
SAVANNAH RIVER AREA OF GEORGIA.

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF UP TO 2 INCHES...ALONG WITH
AROUND ONE HALF OF AN INCH OF ICE ACROSS THE NORTHERN MIDLANDS.

* ICE ACCUMULATIONS...ICE ACCUMULATIONS WILL RANGE FROM ONE TENTH
OF AN INCH TO ONE QUARTER INCH ACROSS THE EASTERN MIDLANDS AND
SOUTHERN CENTRAL SAVANNAH RIVER AREA. HIGHER AMOUNTS FROM ONE
HALF INCH UP TO THREE QUARTERS OF AN INCH POSSIBLE ACROSS THE
NORTHERN AND CENTRAL MIDLANDS...PEE DEE AND CENTRAL SAVANNAH
RIVER AREA OF GEORGIA.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...UP TO 2 INCHES.

* TIMING...THERE WILL BE SOME LIGHT PRECIPITATION ACROSS THE AREA
TONIGHT INTO TUESDAY. SOME OF THIS MAY FALL AS A MIXTURE OF
RAIN AND SNOW ACROSS THE NORTHERN MIDLANDS. TIMING FOR THE
GREATEST IMPACT TO THE REGION WILL BE TUESDAY NIGHT THROUGH
WEDNESDAY NIGHT.

* IMPACTS...THE COMBINATION OF SNOW AND SLEET ALONG WITH A
SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATION OF ICE WILL PRODUCE DANGEROUS DRIVING
CONDITIONS. THE ACCUMULATION OF ICE ON TREES AND POWERLINES
COMBINED WITH NORTHEAST WINDS OF 10 TO 15 MPH WILL CREATE
NUMEROUS POWER OUTAGES...ESPECIALLY WEDNESDAY INTO WEDNESDAY
NIGHT. BE PREPARED TO BE WITHOUT POWER FROM 1 TO 2 DAYS IN SOME
LOCATIONS.

* WINDS...NORTHEAST 10 TO 15 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 20 MPH.

* TEMPERATURES...MAINLY IN THE UPPER 20S TO LOWER 30S.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST


----------



## Dutch

the HEED! said:


> man im ready for spring and summer, this winter mess sucks



I agree with ya...winter sucks and this year it is messing with my fishing.

I'll be glad when its 80 at 7 am in the morning again.


----------



## Paymaster

Man am I glad it is hitting early in the week. Headed down to Port Canaveral, this weekend, for my wife and my first cruise. If it had come on Friday, we would be in a mess trying to get there.


----------



## DDD

Know this:

It's coming and in a big way.  

There is no model or weather info attached to this.  This is pure DDD. 

What is about to take place from sometime tonight until sometime Thursday, for many of you is going to be the winter storm of your life. For me it was 1993. It was a storm like no other.  This one will rank right next to it.  

My parents lived here in GA during the ice storm of '73 and the blizzard of '93 and now they will see the storm of '14. 

I hope if you are north of Macon you are prepared for the worst because Mother Nature is about to throw it down. This will be something we have not seen in a long time. 

Power, roads, trees and lives will all be affected.  

I am praying it's not terrible but I fear it will be.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Just seen on Facebook that a chunk of ga power folks are in Pennsylvania helping them.


----------



## DDD

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Just seen on Facebook that a chunk of ga power folks are in Pennsylvania helping them.



I'm told we are pulling folks from south ga and Florida as we speak.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Good to know! Between you and the local mets looks like we'll need em about Thursday.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD any chance this thing could pull north just a few miles?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Maybe give us northwest ga counties a thumping


----------



## lagrangedave

Why do they always tell you to buy water? I've never lost water service. I guess they are referring to people with wells.


----------



## deerslayer357

Triple D-  been following all winter, thanks for everything you do!  Went yesterday and got oil for the generator and groceries!  Lots of bottled water!  See y'all on the flip side!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Mountain buck,  I'm not in the mountains but still considered northwest ga. I think we're going to get the bad thumping on this deal. I've never seen a major ice storm, might not be able to say that by the end of the week.


----------



## Hornet22

DDD said:


> I'm told we are pulling folks from south ga and Florida as we speak.



Yep, once again, you right. I'll try to get a head count when I get in this morning and see how many we got rollin or on standby. A lot of customers would not release crews around the SE to head north because of this storm.


----------



## Mountainbuck

What countie are u in?


----------



## Mountainbuck

County


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Haralson


----------



## Mountainbuck

Ok cool your about an hour south of me I'm in murray


----------



## nickel back

Well,I'm more north west, Thomaston, hope this storm bypasses this part of Ga.


----------



## grizzlyblake

lagrangedave said:


> Why do they always tell you to buy water? I've never lost water service. I guess they are referring to people with wells.



If a pipe in your house or a main feeder line freezes and busts you'll be glad you have a couple $3 flats of bottled water.


----------



## Milkman

Mountainbuck said:


> DDD any chance this thing could pull north just a few miles?



I think DDD said he wasnt going to reply to any "in my back yard" posts.  If I were you I would load for bear and hope a rabbit comes by


----------



## GA DAWG

Looks as if Im in ground zero area now. Channel 2 was on at 5:30 this morning. Said Id get 1 to 3 inches. Then I got on here to see what the real weather man says. Woo-Wee.


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> Looks as if Im in ground zero area now. Channel 2 was on at 5:30 this morning. Said Id get 1 to 3 inches. Then I got on here to see what the real weather man says. Woo-Wee.



I never ordered the sleds.


----------



## DDD

You know that it has gotten real when Kirk Melish starts talking about this storm being historic. Guys, I cannot explain to you how much moisture is coming it very well could be worse then modeled.


----------



## Trigabby

I fly in from RDU around 9 tonight.. I think I might get up early early and head down to Meriwether, load the generator and 4 wheeler and get back hopefully before it all starts...

Trying to keep an eye on timing...


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> You know that it has gotten real when Kirk Melish starts talking about this storm being historic. Guys, I cannot explain to you how much moisture is coming it very well could be worse then modeled.



And channel 2 is still saying 1 to 3 for N GA. Something tells me that is just not going to be the case!


----------



## MariettaDawg

DDD said:


> You know that it has gotten real when Kirk Melish starts talking about this storm being historic. Guys, I cannot explain to you how much moisture is coming it very well could be worse then modeled.



D3 - some are backing off from frozen stuff in the metro area on Tuesday at all. Does that jibe with what you are seeing?


----------



## rospaw

Thanks again DDD for keeping us safe and up to date. I like that you call it like you see it/feel it. I hope your always right but if you ever get it wrong i will hold nothing against you and will always be back here looking for your forecast. Some of the forecasting you have done in the past few years is just amazing really amazing! You have a talent and or maybe a sickness  Thanks again for your service. S


----------



## DDD

blood on the ground said:


> And channel 2 is still saying 1 to 3 for N GA. Something tells me that is just not going to be the case!



To be honest that might not be a bad spot right now because the precipitation type is going to be very very tricky between snow, sleet and freezing rain. 

You may have 3 inches of snow and three quarters of an inch of ice which in a normal winter situation you would have 8 to 10 inches of snow


----------



## shakey gizzard

blood on the ground said:


> And channel 2 is still saying 1 to 3 for N GA. Something tells me that is just not going to be the case!



Their claiming the moisture wont be there. Their "model" that is!


----------



## Brenda61979

So annoying fox 5 is trying to say it could be a bust in n. Ga. They need to shut it cause that us not true. Mute your tv if u hear them say this.


----------



## jbird1

blood on the ground said:


> And channel 2 is still saying 1 to 3 for N GA. Something tells me that is just not going to be the case!



Smoke and mirrors.  The winter storm warning says 1-3" for THAT warning and then an additional 2-4" with the Watch that follows.


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> I never ordered the sleds.


Hop to it. Might still be time to help us.


----------



## Sargent

I saw the map that highlighted the area with a high risk of power outage... 

If I have underground utilities in my neighborhood (and partial underground utilities at the main road), how much better do I have it than those with above-ground utilities?


Sorry if this seems a little off-topic, but I thought the answer would give folks a little more information to assess their individual situations.


----------



## MariettaDawg

Sargent said:


> I saw the map that highlighted the area with a high risk of power outage...
> 
> If I have underground utilities in my neighborhood (and partial underground utilities at the main road), how much better do I have it than those with above-ground utilities?
> 
> 
> Sorry if this seems a little off-topic, but I thought the answer would give folks a little more information to assess their individual situations.



Look at the entrance to your neighborhood and see where the power lines go underground? its that pole and beyond where the trouble will be. Most service lines in the state are above ground and will be at greater risk of falling trees and the weight of ice.


----------



## Keebs

nickel back said:


> Well,I'm more north west, Thomaston, hope this storm bypasses this part of Ga.


 it does too, my oldest sis & b-i-l live up your way.......... ya'll be safe!


----------



## nickel back

Keebs said:


> it does too, my oldest sis & b-i-l live up your way.......... ya'll be safe!



thanks Keebs.....


----------



## Corey

NOAA and the NWS is down playing this storm alot, showing mostly
rain for Coweta County. They are saying a little freezing rain but 
no accumulation.  

I trust DDD have been for years but I want to wish the others are
right about this one


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Corey said:


> NOAA and the NWS is down playing this storm alot, showing mostly
> rain for Coweta County. They are saying a little freezing rain but
> no accumulation.
> 
> I trust DDD have been for years but I want to wish the others are
> right about this one



NWS did a great job on this last storm for Atlanta. I agree, trust DDD!!


----------



## toyota4x4h

The chatt mets are still just calling for 1-2" up here. Nothing major. Ill let everyone else listen to them and im going to listen to DDD cause I want to go sledding some lol. Im in chatsworth btw hope its something nice up here..minus the power loss and that sorta thing!


----------



## Corey

Sargent said:


> I saw the map that highlighted the area with a high risk of power outage...
> 
> If I have underground utilities in my neighborhood (and partial underground utilities at the main road), how much better do I have it than those with above-ground utilities?
> 
> 
> Sorry if this seems a little off-topic, but I thought the answer would give folks a little more information to assess their individual situations.



Plan on power being out, somewhere along the line you have to worry about overhead. Really all underground does is make the hood look nice and neat


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Corey said:


> Plan on power being out, somewhere along the line you have to worry about overhead. Really all underground does is make the hood look nice and neat



^This. If we get even half of the freezing rain they're calling for we are losing power. 

Plan for DDD's scenario, and I hope we've all done that before today, but hope that this is the one time he's wrong. 

Thanks, DDD, you're the man.


----------



## Head East

Thanks for the updates TripleD!  

Headed out to find salt.  The wife is still clamoring for snow.    I've seen enough in my lifetime, I'd be happy with rain.


----------



## marknga

From Matthew East' weather page:

"Quick Monday morning thoughts.... 


>> Monday, February 10, 2014


I am out of the weather office today, so no normal video. But I wanted to take a moment and discuss the upcoming winter storm.

As always, the devil is in the details, and some of those details still need to be worked out. But the over-arching theme is that a major winter storm appears on the way for many locations in the Southeast.

Some areas will see all snow, some will see snow then sleet then back to snow. Some will see mainly sleet. Some will have big freezing rain problems.

Those exact lines will be the toughest thing to hone in on, and it will greatly impact accumulations.

The liquid to snow ratio is normally about 10:1, whereas the liquid to sleet ratio is about 3:1. So areas that have sleet will see significant less total accumulation on the ground that areas that remain all snow.

As this point, I would lean toward areas north and west of I-85 in NC and SC seeing mainly or at least a lot of snow. As you get around I-85 and points a little south and east, that is where the chances for sleet involvement increase. 

Distinguishing between the areas that see sleet or freezing rain is even tougher, but some folks in Georgia and South Carolinas will likely have big problems with ice accumulation.

An initial wave of precip will move through southern-most NC and SC Tuesday, but then the period of really heavy wintry precip will likely be Wednesday into Wednesday night.

So that's the deal as of now. Things can always change, but it appears a disruptive winter storm will impact much of north Georgia and at least the western halves of the Carolinas, especially by Wednesday and Wednesday night. Plan ahead.






Posted by Matthew East at 7:53 AM 0 comments "

http://mattheweast.blogspot.com/


----------



## toyota4x4h

Heres what im not understanding how long will it last on the ground? Considering the temps will be in the 40s or atleast what the stations are saying.


----------



## malak05

toyota4x4h said:


> Heres what im not understanding how long will it last on the ground? Considering the temps will be in the 40s or atleast what the stations are saying.



To my understanding if you are in a area with measureable snow on the ground those temperatures will not verify and be lower due to evaporation cooling


----------



## 1john4:4

WOW! However, DDD predicted it first right here!

Winter Storm Warning

until 7:00 p.m. Tuesday, Feb. 11, 2014

MURRAY-FANNIN-GILMER-UNION-TOWNS-PICKENS-DAWSON-LUMPKIN-WHITE-
 CHEROKEE-FORSYTH-HALL-BANKS-JACKSON-
 INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...DAHLONEGA...CLEVELAND...GAINESVILLE
 420 AM EST MON FEB 10 2014

 ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 7 PM
 EST TUESDAY...
 ...WINTER STORM WATCH NOW IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY EVENING THROUGH
 THURSDAY MORNING...

 THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN PEACHTREE CITY HAS ISSUED A
*WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW*...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7
 PM THIS EVENING TO 7 PM EST TUESDAY.

 * LOCATIONS...PORTIONS OF NORTH GEORGIA...MAINLY ALONG AND
 NORTHEAST OF A LINE FROM CHATSWORTH TO CANTON TO DANIELSVILLE.

 * HAZARD TYPES...MAINLY SNOW WITH SOME SLEET. 

 * ACCUMULATIONS...*BETWEEN 1 AND 3 INCHES OF SNOW DURING THE
 WARNING PERIOD ON TUESDAY. AN ADDITIONAL 2 TO 4 INCHES CAN BE
 EXPECTED DURING THE WATCH PERIOD FROM TUESDAY EVENING THROUGH
 THURSDAY MORNING.*
 * TIMING...RAIN MONDAY NIGHT WILL CHANGE OVER TO SNOW BY SUNRISE
 TUESDAY MORNING...OCCASIONALLY MIXING WITH SLEET DURING THE DAY.
 ALL SNOW CAN BE EXPECTED FROM TUESDAY NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY
 MORNING.

 * IMPACTS...SNOW WILL ACCUMULATE ON ROADS MAKING FOR HAZARDOUS
 DRIVING CONDITIONS MONDAY NIGHT AND TUESDAY.

 * WINDS...NORTHEAST 5 TO 15 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 25 MPH.

 * TEMPERATURES...NEARLY STEADY IN THE LOWER TO MID 30S TUESDAY.
 TEMPERATURES WILL DROP INTO THE UPPER 20S TUESDAY NIGHT AND
 SHOULD REMAIN BELOW FREEZING THROUGH THURSDAY MORNING.

 PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

 A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER
 CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW
 ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN AN
 EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL...KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...FOOD...
 AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.

 A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
 SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
 CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.







Winter Storm Watch

until 7:00 a.m. Wednesday, Feb. 12, 2014

DADE-WALKER-CATOOSA-WHITFIELD-MURRAY-FANNIN-GILMER-UNION-TOWNS-
 CHATTOOGA-GORDON-PICKENS-DAWSON-LUMPKIN-WHITE-FLOYD-BARTOW-
 CHEROKEE-FORSYTH-HALL-BANKS-JACKSON-POLK-PAULDING-COBB-
 NORTH FULTON-GWINNETT-BARROW-HARALSON-CARROLL-DOUGLAS-
 SOUTH FULTON-DEKALB-
 INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CALHOUN...DAHLONEGA...CLEVELAND...
 ROME...CARTERSVILLE...GAINESVILLE...MARIETTA...ATLANTA...
 LAWRENCEVILLE...CARROLLTON...DOUGLASVILLE...EAST POINT...DECATUR
 918 PM EST SUN FEB 9 2014

 ...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MONDAY EVENING
 THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING...

 * LOCATIONS...PORTIONS OF NORTH GEORGIA...MAINLY ALONG AND NORTH 
 OF A LINE FROM CARROLLTON TO ATLANTA TO HOMER. 

 * HAZARD TYPES...A MIX OF RAIN...SLEET AND SNOW MONDAY NIGHT... 
 CHANGING BACK TO RAIN TUESDAY AFTERNOON...THEN A MIX OF 
 FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET TUESDAY NIGHT WITH SNOW IN THE 
 MOUNTAINS. 

 * ACCUMULATIONS...THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR 1 TO 3 INCHES OF 
 SNOWFALL ACROSS THE NORTHERN ATLANTA SUBURBS AND NORTHWEST 
 GEORGIA. FOR THE NORTHEAST GEORGIA MOUNTAINS...THERE IS THE 
 POTENTIAL FOR THREE TO SIX INCHES OF SNOW WITH LOCALLY HIGHER 
 AMOUNTS. 

 * TIMING...THE RAIN AND SNOW MIX WILL BEGIN ACROSS NORTH GEORGIA 
 MONDAY EVENING...AND THEN SPREAD INTO THE REST OF NORTH 
 GEORGIA AFTER MIDNIGHT MONDAY NIGHT. THE PRECIPITATION WILL 
 CHANGE BACK TO RAIN TUESDAY AFTERNOON...THEN SWITCH TO 
 FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET TUESDAY NIGHT WITH SNOW ACROSS THE 
 MOUNTAINS. HOWEVER THIS THREAT MAY NEED TO BE EXTENDED INTO 
 THE WEDNESDAY DAY PERIOD WITH ADDITIONAL ICE ACCUMULATIONS 
 POSSIBLE. 

 * IMPACTS...SNOW WILL ACCUMULATE ON ROADS MAKING FOR HAZARDOUS 
 DRIVING CONDITIONS MONDAY NIGHT AND EARLY TUESDAY. ICE WILL 
 BEGIN TO ACCUMULATE ON ROADS TUESDAY NIGHT MAKING FOR 
 HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE DRIVING CONDITIONS. ICE THAT 
 ACCUMULATES ON TREES AND POWERLINES COULD BRING DOWN LARGE 
 TREE LIMBS AND CAUSE POWER OUTAGES. 

 * TEMPERATURES...FALLING INTO THE LOW TO MID 30S MONDAY NIGHT... 
 REMAINING IN THE 30S TUESDAY...THEN FALLING INTO THE UPPER 20S 
 AND LOWER 30S TUESDAY NIGHT. 

 * UNCERTAINTY...THERE IS STILL CONSIDERABLE UNCERTAINTY IN THIS 
 FORECAST AND WINTRY PRECIPITATION AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED TO 
 CHANGE LEADING UP TO THE EVENT. FOLKS ACROSS NORTH GEORGIA 
 SHOULD MONITOR THIS SITUATION CLOSELY IN THE EVENT THAT THIS 
 WATCH IS UPGRADED TO AN ADVISORY OR WARNING.. 

 PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

 A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
 SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
 CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.

www.wsbtv.com/weather/alerts/jackson/


----------



## mountainpass

Greg Bluestein ‏@bluestein  9m
Gov. Deal declares a state of emergency for swath of 14 north Georgia counties - hours before first snowfall expected. #ATLweather #gapol


----------



## panfried0419

North Jackson County looks like the bullseye. Yikes!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Calling for freezing rain, along with those winds is what has me concerned. That's when limbs break.


----------



## SGADawg

I guess everyone is holding their breath and waiting.  202 watching and only 9 posts in the last hour and a half.

You folks stay safe up there!


----------



## malak05

So it seems the latest NAM run this morning came back colder down to I-20 and more prec. during that 2nd wave although the NAMs been all over the place this brings in more in line with the Euro just another model closing in on a solution.


----------



## Head East

Ace Hardware in Evans sold their last 2 bags of salt to me.  300 bags since Saturday.  All the heaters and generators are sold out.   I guess some folks are preparing.


----------



## JonathanG2013

WxSouth twitter site predicts Wed evening we could get 1-2 inches of snow per hour.


----------



## malak05

JonathanG2013 said:


> WxSouth twitter site predicts Wed evening we could get 1-2 inches of snow per hour.


 Well not sure how long the duration will be for that band of weather but that would be a something to see for sure.


----------



## BIG HUNT

Why are the weather stations and news stations down playing the snow and ice if this is gonna be a major winter storm DDD?


----------



## Matt.M

Thunder Snow?  Is that going to happen?


----------



## Sargent

Matt.M said:


> Thunder Snow?  Is that going to happen?



I remember that happening in 1993.... surreal.


----------



## malak05

Matt.M said:


> Thunder Snow?  Is that going to happen?



I say why not?!?! Winter almost over lets go for broke


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Interesting watching the differences in the predictions. WU now is calling for rain only tomorrow in Dawson County and then snow overnight. 

Yet others are calling for all snow here. Regardless it's entertaining to watch.


----------



## Paymaster

I gotta dig out my 1993 pics and scan them. Man! That was a storm!


----------



## bml

From WxSouth on Facebook.

This is the new NAM snow totals map through Thursday Night. Use with caution...its a computer generated map and doesn't take all things into consideration. There is a lot of sleet in the central piedmont of Carolinas during the height of the storm, same for southeast piedmont of VA near RIC briefly, but in the end, a major snowstorm is coming. Big Winners on this forecast track from NAM model are the northeast GA region through Upper SC, much of western Piedmont NC toward central Virginia..showing nearly 20" of snow near Richmond. Again....that is probably overdone. I do think some widespread 8 to 12" snows are coming between GSP AVL HKY GSO DAN RIC and some areas will get over 12", but its impossible to nail that location down just yet.


----------



## bilgerat

blizzard of 93, oh what fun it was


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> To be honest that might not be a bad spot right now because the precipitation type is going to be very very tricky between snow, sleet and freezing rain.
> 
> You may have 3 inches of snow and three quarters of an inch of ice which in a normal winter situation you would have 8 to 10 inches of snow





bilgerat said:


> blizzard of 93, oh what fun it was



Yep! That was the real deal for sure!


----------



## Toddcosper

Anyone know what the thickness values are for NE GA? I sort of know what this means but someone was asking me and thought someone here could give me an education  ?


----------



## Crickett

Jackson EMC truck just rolled thru my neighborhood. Guess they are making sure they are prepared.


----------



## Resica

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Just seen on Facebook that a chunk of ga power folks are in Pennsylvania helping them.



Them and a bunch of other states and Quebec. Still plenty without power up here from our ice storm on Tues. night- Wed. morning, pushing 6 days and the temp. hasn't been above freezing yet.


----------



## marknga

WEATHERUNDERGROUND has changed their Byron, Ga forecast


----------



## Paymaster

marknga said:


> WEATHERUNDERGROUND has changed their Byron, Ga forecast


----------



## jrmcc

I'm no weather man, but I'm in west NC looking a 1-2" of snow and it only started an hour ago. I didn't think it was going to start till thisafternoon. If it does this for a day or two it won't be good


----------



## jcountry

Just keep in mind that the snowfall maps are misleading.  They don't take into account areas with ice.  

That will be the real danger with this storm.

And looks like Wednesday will be the important day for ice.


----------



## Head East

I am looking at a 90% chance of freezing rain for 36+ hours and then a wintery mix.  DDD can you move this line north?


----------



## Head East

Some kind of news conference about storm on 106.7  Haven't figured out who's talking.  Ice is a danger


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Head East said:


> Some kind of news conference about storm on 106.7  Haven't figured out who's talking.  Ice is a danger



Thanks for reminding me to tune in to that here in the office.


----------



## nickel back

seams that some of the Mets. are saying this storm has shifted a little more east?

not sure what that means for Ga.


----------



## 1john4:4

Must be Gov. Deal. He is explaining the State of Emergency declared for N GA


----------



## marknga

wunderground for Wednesday in Warner Robins, Ga


----------



## PappyHoel

nickel back said:


> seams that some of the Mets. are saying this storm has shifted a little more east?
> 
> not sure what that means for Ga.



It's a bust? It fizzled out?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Been snowing pretty hard here all day. Just a few degrees too warm for it to build up much.


----------



## DDD

I'm on my phone so this will be sorta short. 

My map thoughts have not changed.  Athens looks to be ground zero as the maps are stating. 

It's important to point out that the energy that will do this is not on shore yet. Once it gets on shore it will be better sampled. Adjustments will be made on the models at that time.


----------



## DDD

RinggoldGa said:


> If we can effectively and automatically "ban" any language considered foul by the mods can we "ban" the terms WeatherUndergroud/WeatherChannel and all such permutations of such?



I approve this message!!!


----------



## Paymaster

JonathanG2013 said:


> DDD is not answering IMBY questions. Look at the map that he put on the previous page to see snow fall amounts for your area.



Just have to ignore the un-ruly, Bro. This is not a situation to be taken lightly and might be life or death to some.



With 5-8 inches of ice-pellets in Byron and Warner Robbins, sounds rather ominous for what might be headed farther north!


----------



## DDD

GA power is worried. Not good.


----------



## nickel back

PappyHoel said:


> It's a bust? It fizzled out?



that would be just fine to me, do not want to see the ice, freezing rain at all....


----------



## badger

bilgerat said:


> blizzard of 93, oh what fun it was


Yes, but that photo isn't from '93. The new Beetle wasn't out until '98


----------



## carver




----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Fizzled out is what I'm hearing. Will be sunny with a high in the lower 80's.


----------



## Cowdog07

Whoa, whoa!  Everyone be patient while DDD is working.  Don't speculate just yet.  Let us wait and see what he says, not the local TV yocals.


----------



## Resica

DDD said:


> GA power is worried. Not good.



Since Georgia Power companies are in Pennsylvania right now, Pennsylvania will probably be in Georgia before too long.


----------



## PappyHoel

This thing better not fizzle everyone is counting on DDD for work from home tomorrow.


----------



## the HEED!

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Fizzled out is what I'm hearing. Will be sunny with a high in the lower 80's.



this guy just hates the snow, after the last one I cant blame him, bet he had a blast. I wish it would blow apart too. Im ready for spring, its only cool until it hits and everybody freaks. 

Side note, remember to run you cars and trucks through the car wash after it thaws out and things return to normal. That salt and sand in your frame and on your paint is no bueno.


----------



## lbzdually

flurries flying across northern Murray.  Forecast high were supposed to be 45 or so today and so far it is only up to 37.


----------



## the HEED!

and chop some more wood also, im stacked up, hope the ice is more snow than ice


----------



## Dustin Pate

Folks just a reminder but keep the drivel out of this thread. Consider this a final warning.


----------



## Brenda61979

It's not going to fizzle out.


----------



## Tag-a-long

Dustin Pate said:


> Folks just a reminder but keep the drivel out of this thread. Consider this a final warning.



  Thank you DP!  This is a serious situation for lots of us.


----------



## the HEED!

DDD said:


> GA power is worried. Not good.



yes they are, trucks are everywhere,  I hit Kroger up at noon and saw more trucks there and back than when a tornado takes out power lines.


----------



## DDD

Guys, this storm is going nowhere. I am trying to get work done at work, not much time to post. 

If anything this storm has gotten really serious.  It's not going anywhere. 

The first event may bring 2-4" north of I-20.


----------



## JosephSparks

Walton EMC HQ in Monroe is looking pretty busy at the moment. Just passed multiple EMC trucks turning in there.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD it's snowing in dalton ga. Good job man. Bring it home baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the HEED!

DDD said:


> Guys, this storm is going nowhere. I am trying to get work done at work, not much time to post.
> 
> If anything this storm has gotten really serious.  It's not going anywhere.
> 
> The first event may bring 2-4" north of I-20.



if nature/ birds/deer are a sign of impending severity. then the birds and deer that have been feeding heavily here around the house since yesterday are foretelling whats coming. I havent seen the likes of the numbers of Robins feeding hard for a long time, Im talking flocks of birds, not just robins either, other birds are mixed in. I hope it isnt as bad as youre saying DDD

Everybody be safe and good luck.


----------



## Mountainbuck

It's coming. There's so much moister in the air I can feel it. DDD!! DDD DDD DDD


----------



## malak05

So far all 3 major models have came in with similar tracks and all are colder and wetter we are going to be in it that's for sure


----------



## Dutch

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Fizzled out is what I'm hearing. Will be sunny with a high in the lower 80's.



We can only hope. It would be nice.


----------



## Resica

This is for my area, here's hoping. I like the yardstick over the ruler!!



***ALERT: INCREASING LIKELIHOOD FOR A MAJOR NOR'EASTER WED NIGHT/THURSDAY... ALARMS ARE SOUNDED***

The European model just came in with another "nuke" and we have enough confidence in that model's consistency as well as being deadlocked with the other foreign model guidance to expect a crippling snowfall somewhere in the vicinity of I-95 and points NW... It is becoming apparent that snowfall will need to be measured with a yardstick instead of a ruler for some places within in our coverage area. We still have to narrow down exact track over the next 48 hours or so, but someone is getting hit and hit hard. That means don't ask us how much for Scranton, Harrisburg, Allentown, Philadelphia... etc. Probability increases in east central PA, SE PA and interior New Jersey.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

214 (74 members and 140 guests)

DDD you have alot of fans.  Thanks for your information.  As you can tell its much appreciated


----------



## Milkman

210 viewing


----------



## rospaw

Snowing in blue ridge ga


----------



## Head East

I have kids scattered around Georgia and the info DDD is posting has helped get them brought up to speed and prepare.  Two of them have wee babies and they were able to get everything they needed yesterday in preparation for the "event" in their area.  

Much appreciated DDD.


----------



## PappyHoel

Wife reports that supplies are limited at Dawsonville Walmart.  There were no D batteries left in the whole store.


----------



## Palmetto

I just heard they are also predicting 30 mph winds on Wed? 

This coupled with ice or heavy snow could be a nightmare!!


----------



## grewupstockcar

Can anyone tell me what it looks like for Elberton, GA  we just moved here from Cartersville... I'm concerned as it's not a vastly poplulated area so I may need to get what I get soon as I can. 
HELP!!!


----------



## Mountainbuck

This could be worse than expected


----------



## Head East

grewupstockcar said:


> Can anyone tell me what it looks like for Elberton, GA  we just moved here from Cartersville... I'm concerned as it's not a vastly poplulated area so I may need to get what I get soon as I can.
> HELP!!!



Go up to Ingles and get it now.


----------



## DDD

Have mercy.


----------



## iwantthegold

Latest GFS/NAM looks much worse...


----------



## 1john4:4

grewupstockcar said:


> Can anyone tell me what it looks like for Elberton, GA  we just moved here from Cartersville... I'm concerned as it's not a vastly poplulated area so I may need to get what I get soon as I can.
> HELP!!!



According to posts 652, 699 and the one above this one, you should have left already!


----------



## GA DAWG

I can't handle 17" of snow. Thats even more than my old huntin truck can handle.


----------



## NCHillbilly

About 1 1/2" here so far and still putting it down.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> Have mercy.



Just took a break from work to check out the thread. Good gracious the moisture!


----------



## bucktail

DDD said:


> Have mercy.



Does that say 12-18 inches of snow for the metro area?


----------



## Head East

Holy cow!    That cain't be right!


----------



## Palmetto

Wow!!


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD wow is that by Thursday morning ?


----------



## beginnersluck

brang it on Cletus!!!!  I like the looks of that map


----------



## RinggoldGa

Oh my.  Unreal.

Appreciate as good an analysis on the timing as you can do this evening DDD.  I know it's supposed to be mix on and off all day tomorrow and the "boom time" happens later tomorrow evening.  Just wondering if that will change.  

Have to make the call tonight of if we should open our office in Ringgold tomorrow.


----------



## DDD

Head East said:


> Holy cow!    That cain't be right!



You are right.

It's probably more like 10-12" of snow and the rest ice for MBY.

Buckle up kids... gonna be a bumpy ride.


----------



## bankdawg

thats the euro, it considers everything snow


----------



## Etoncathunter

Wow!!!


----------



## Head East

Mercy me.  I'm gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## Paymaster

I have told my friends here at work, be unprepared at your own peril!


----------



## georgia357

grewupstockcar said:


> Can anyone tell me what it looks like for Elberton, GA  we just moved here from Cartersville... I'm concerned as it's not a vastly poplulated area so I may need to get what I get soon as I can.
> HELP!!!





Head East said:


> Go up to Ingles and get it now.





1john4:4 said:


> According to posts 652, 699 and the one above this one, you should have left already!




Might already be too late.  My wife went to Walmart, east side of Athens, and she said ALL of the checkouts were open and the food shelves were getting bare.  The parking lot was slap full of cars.  She also said that tempers were getting short and more then likely going to be fights going on later.


----------



## todd03blown

271 viewing!! come on 300+


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Guys in the west ga area, Spann and his gang are pretty much in agreement with everything that DDD is laying down as far as the maps that have included the west and northwest part of Georgia. What I took from his latest blog update is that wide spread power outages look likely tomorrow night from far east Alabama all the way to Atlanta due to heavy ice.


----------



## littlenewt

Thanks to DDD and all that follow him, we are prepared and don't have to fight the crowds, or deal with the crazy, short tempered folks. My husband and son both laughed at me, not much laughing going on anymore. Fantastic job DDD and an enormous THANK YOU for taking the time to keep us updated.


----------



## Fro1911nut

Cobb and Fulton Co schools already announced closing for Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## Brenda61979

Forsyth county schools r closed tomorrow.


----------



## PappyHoel

PappyHoel said:


> This thing better not fizzle everyone is counting on DDD for work from home tomorrow.



Just got the inclement weather update from the corp office.  The offices are closed tomorrow and we are WFH.  Everyone is praising DDD at work right now.


----------



## DDD

Done all I can do to get people to pay attention and be ready. 

Mother Nature will drop the hammer tomorrow afternoon/night. I hope y'all are ready.


----------



## flattop

DDD said:


> Done all I can do to get people to pay attention and be ready.
> 
> Mother Nature will drop the hammer tomorrow afternoon/night. I hope y'all are ready.



  Thanks!


----------



## Paymaster

DDD said:


> Done all I can do to get people to pay attention and be ready.
> 
> Mother Nature will drop the hammer tomorrow afternoon/night. I hope y'all are ready.



You are the Man!


----------



## malak05

PappyHoel said:


> Just got the inclement weather update from the corp office.  The offices are closed tomorrow and we are WFH.  Everyone is praising DDD at work right now.



Yeah my office down in Atlanta has already made the call to have everyone WFH if possible for next few days but as it looks probably all week.


----------



## Sargent

Thanks, DDD.

We're all smarter and better from reading your stuff.


----------



## DRB1313

DDD said:


> Done all I can do to get people to pay attention and be ready.
> 
> Mother Nature will drop the hammer tomorrow afternoon/night. I hope y'all are ready.



We are ready DDD.  Thanks for all you do.  I keep my FB friends up to date and all of them thank you too, even my wife's CEO who was suppose to fly in on Weds. from Boston.

Prayers for those who are going to need it and blessings to those who are going to enjoy it.


----------



## jimbo1187

Thanks for the updates! Got my family notified and have cancelled some work trips that would have me flying from ATL.


----------



## jsullivan03

DDD said:


> Done all I can do to get people to pay attention and be ready.
> 
> Mother Nature will drop the hammer tomorrow afternoon/night. I hope y'all are ready.



Thanks DDD!  I've tried and tried to hammer it into peoples heads that this one is gonna be a doozy.  Some people have listened, others say that it can't happen in GA and it was just 60 degrees yesterday there's no way...  

I've got what I need and am ready for whatever she throws at us!


----------



## Hornet22

Paymaster said:


> You are the Man!



Amen to that brother


----------



## PappyHoel

I'm looking out the office window in sandy springs right now.  I have a clear view of the costco gas station.  The line for gas is 6 cars wide and about 10 cars deep.  The home depot and Costco parking lots are full.  It's about to get Nutz around Atlanta.


----------



## BravesCountry

The weather channel is really under estimating this winter storm saying less than 1 inch for Forsyth county


----------



## DRB1313

Weather Channel is a JOKE


----------



## RinggoldGa

It's approaching the point we need that comedian to join up and post "Here's your Sign" to everyone that persists in posting info from Weather Channel apps/website.


----------



## E-squared

BravesCountry said:


> The weather channel



Only listen to DDD. TWC is clueless.


----------



## DRB1313

Well… I take that back.  The weather channel does an awesome job of telling you what happened the next day. Over and over and over again.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DRB1313 said:


> Well… I take that back.  The weather channel does an awesome job of telling you what happened the next day. Over and over and over again.



During breaks from Coast Guard: Alaska.


----------



## gacowboy

DDD said:


> Done all I can do to get people to pay attention and be ready.
> 
> Mother Nature will drop the hammer tomorrow afternoon/night. I hope y'all are ready.



Thank You !! We appreciate your insight and knowledge Very much !!! Buckle up !!


----------



## BravesCountry

I know I've follow DDD for a couple years now I just thought it was hilarious just how off the weather channel is!


----------



## Geeman

DDD thx! You be the man!


----------



## BravesCountry

Are there a weather programs or a free weather software that I could view the different models and radars and stuff?


----------



## Mountainbuck

My family don't believe me. They said the wc called it off hahaha


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> Done all I can do to get people to pay attention and be ready.
> 
> Mother Nature will drop the hammer tomorrow afternoon/night. I hope y'all are ready.



A BIG thank you Triple D. You don't know how much we appreciate you!


----------



## grizzlyblake

Brad Nitz posted his total snowfall amounts -


----------



## Paymaster

Mountainbuck said:


> My family don't believe me. They said the wc called it off hahaha



Well, hope they heed the warnings. Gonna be a ruff couple days.


----------



## the HEED!

PappyHoel said:


> I'm looking out the office window in sandy springs right now.  I have a clear view of the costco gas station.  The line for gas is 6 cars wide and about 10 cars deep.  The home depot and Costco parking lots are full.  It's about to get Nutz around Atlanta.



I hit the grocery store at noon today, got a few snacks and extra drinks, but my deer chili and sauage and eggs will see me through,the fuel center out front was slammed, i waited 10 minutes to get to the pumps and only got 20 bucks and left because I was getting evil eyed by everybody waiting. GA power trucks were out in force, everywhere.

Wanna see crazy Georgians, yell snow.


----------



## todd03blown

grizzlyblake said:


> Brad Nitz posted his total snowfall amounts -



Wow....that's very interesting.


----------



## malak05

todd03blown said:


> Wow....that's very interesting.



Yeah Channel 2 by far as been the most progressive(Right) in their handling of this system. The crazy thing is if you seen the latest EURO map that heavy amount in the eastern portion actually stretches all the way across the state and further North.


----------



## Mountainbuck

They reduced Murray co from a warning to watch? I can't wait to hear DDDs report I hope he is still
Calling for a good one. Cause everyone else is doing the
Back stroke


----------



## malak05

If you haven't seen the latest forecast discussion from NWS in peach-tree check It out especially the parts about Wednesday snowfall and Ice sections...they stated expect the WORST ice storm in possible 20 years. Which make sense if you being paying attention to DDD past few days.

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/data/FFC/AFDFFC


----------



## todd03blown

malak05 said:


> Yeah Channel 2 by far as been the most progressive(Right) in their handling of this system. The crazy thing is if you seen the latest EURO map that heavy amount in the eastern portion actually stretches all the way across the state and further North.



I hope we get a little west trend to the western part of the state gets in on the action. His map looks really odd compared to the models I have viewed.


----------



## chewy32

I really Hope some thing happens in pickens i sure have talked it up from here if it misses us I'm going back under my rock to hide


----------



## the prospector

I think the weather people on the networks guess low and change the forecast as the accumulations mount up. None of the networks have impressed me in a while. Where's Guy Sharp when you need him.


----------



## Toddcosper

iwantthegold said:


> Latest GFS/NAM looks much worse...



Do you have a copy of a map with snow/ice for the GFS and NAM?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

How much for Blairsville?


----------



## toyota4x4h

Let's hope it holds up mountain buck I'm in Murray as well. Done planned on sledding and not working next few days lol. But all the weather apps and local guys still have highs in the low 40s tomorrow and wed so I dunno. It's like carrying a pistol better to be prepared I guess. Better happen though!


----------



## Mountainbuck

The wc is coming around to triple Ds forecast !!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

I had to go to Tifton and back today. I saw countless power crews heading north.


----------



## jigman

1/2 to 3/4" of ice for spalding pike Lamar and upson wow. Man I hope ddd has something different to predict


----------



## the HEED!

been fliping between the channels and all the local guys keep dropping words that seem to lean to mounting severity. massive, large, long termed, widespread outage, extreme.........dont look like a very good deal for the next 48. be safe people.


----------



## molon labe

the HEED! said:


> been fliping between the channels and all the local guys keep dropping words that seem to lean to mounting severity. massive, large, long termed, widespread outage, extreme.........dont look like a very good deal for the next 48. be safe people.



I even heard CATASTROPHIC used


----------



## DDD

I am not gone. I be here. 

Had to go stick it to Uncle Sam. He owes me!!!!  Had to see my CPA. First thing he asked me was what are you think the weather's going to do?  (Thanks Jason!)

I am driving home on my phone so I don't have any maps to post. 

Let me address the channel two snow map. That is probably a conservative. And here's why. There is going to be more ice then snow and that is a snow map!

I think the local meteorologist are trying to drive home the point of the ice and how bad it is going to be!


----------



## AM1

Glenn Burns is sounding extremely serious.


----------



## bml

Migmack said:


> Triple D will post or disappoint 200 people.



DDD will be posting further info, I'm confident. He enjoys being part of this, and providing regular updates to all of us weather model challenged folk. That said, he does have a life outside of providing us regular updates. He has obligations to his family and his employer that come first.

Well I see he has posted.


----------



## Fro1911nut

Channel 2 just said we prob wont drive on local roads till Saturday


----------



## jcountry

I am a bit concerned to see all the ATL mets being so serious about this one.

There are usually a couple who say "what-me worry?"  

This time they are all running around with their hair on fire.  Could be shell shocked from a couple of weeks ago.....  Or this could be looking like one hum-dinger of a storm.


----------



## bml

Fro1911nut said:


> Channel 2 just said we prob wont drive on local roads till Saturday



Yep. They are on the ice bandwagon in a BIG way now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

The predicted temps have dropped a few degrees for Wed since this morning.


----------



## DDD

Something that I have a feeling about with this storm is that tomorrow is going to lull people and employers to sleep.   It may not do a lot tonight and in the morning or even during the day but tomorrow night will be a whole different story. 

Bml, thank you for posting that. My wife does get tired of all the weather talk emails text private messages and the overall banter of the weather. However she does have good laughs about some of the things you guys say and she knows that I have a weather addiction.


----------



## GoldDot40

The ice will definitely be the major issue. This evening is the 1st I've heard that the ice SOUTH of I-20 could accumulate up to 3/4". This is going to cause some widespread power outages. Everybody needs to be prepared to be without electricity until the weekend possibly.

If you have a means to burn wood for heat....I hope you have a few days worth. I'm going tomorrow when I get off for another cord.


----------



## bml

More from WxSouth, who seems to be leaning toward more of a snow event than the TV folks. 


I have a full update with my custom maps and some model comparisons and a breakdown of how it all should (or could ) shakeout. (www.wxsouth.com). For FB side, I do like the looks of the ECMWF model map and it has held steady. I adjusted the map to where I think it should go. Lots of things are lining up to make this a perfect storm scenario in northern Ga, northeast AL, eastern TN, and much of the Carolinas and most of VA....way too long to mention here.
As it closes off Wednesday night, thundersnow could occur in Shenandoah region down to central or western piedmont NC or even northern VA, depending on exact cutoff location. Sleet piles up just south and east of Atlanta to Columbia, but near there is the narrow freezing rain zone. Same for eastern Piedmont NC and Sandhills. RDU to RIC will warm enough aloft to go from snow, to some kind of ice (sleet) then back to snow when it moves a little more east Thursday morning. So in essence the storm swipes across Millions of people.
What makes this storm a once in a 25 year event or so, is the fact that this whole setup normally occurs about 300 to 500 miles further north. This is forecast on all models to occur unusually far south. Be prepared for a lot of different types of weather, depending on your location. And in the all snow areas like northwest South Carolina, western NC, northern Georgia, Eastern TN, interior and western to northern Virginia....the snow will fall so hard and fast at times that it could bring down power lines or trees on top of the powerlines. The winds will increase once the Va coastal is cranking, which may make things worse in northern NC and into VA especially.
Another look at European Model snow map from today (WXBELL) . Keep in mind the southern edges are going to be more sleet than snow.


----------



## bml

DDD, no problem man. It has been a very busy year weather wise, so I can imagine you have been stretched thin trying to meet the request of all of us crazy folks here at Woody's. 
 

If I ever get a chance, the BBQ is on me!


----------



## nickel back

DDD, seams as this storm is tracking more east, how does that effect this storm?


----------



## NCHillbilly

We done got 2"-4" in most areas in western NC today. And it's just starting.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Layman's terms please


----------



## DDD

nickel back said:


> DDD, seams as this storm is tracking more east, how does that effect this storm?



This is a great question!

Also let me make a disclaimer I am on my phone and having to voice text all of this so if I misspell something crazy it is all Siri's fault.

It's not really trending east in my mind and quite frankly I believe you will see it come back NW a bit in the end. They always do. 

The energy has to phase to make the precipitation really blossom that happens as the low pressure is exiting the gulf is when it goes boom! That is why you have the big moisture to the east side of the state however it is going to be pinwheel it and it will spread moisture westward as well the big ball of moisture will thump eastern parts of ga. 

I may redraw the map tonight when I see the 0Z runs come in.


----------



## the HEED!

hey DDD, remember the post last storm I made about the little old guy in London that NASA says is a loon because he forecasts the weather and jet stream patterns off of the effects of solar  flare patterns. I posted that he said the world is going into a mini ice age type pattern, he forecasted the polar vortex this winter long before it happened, what do yo think, ever look him up and read on it? He looks like he knows what he is doing, 3/4 of the country will be under snow this week!??????!!????


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> This is a great question!
> 
> Also let me make a disclaimer I am on my phone and having to voice text all of this so if I misspell something crazy it is all Siri's fault.
> 
> It's not really trending east in my mind and quite frankly I believe you will see it come back NW a bit in the end. They always do.
> 
> The energy has to phase to make the precipitation really blossom that happens as the low pressure is exiting the gulf is when it goes boom! That is why you have the big moisture to the east side of the state however it is going to be pinwheel it and it will spread moisture westward as well the big ball of moisture will thump eastern parts of ga.
> 
> I may redraw the map tonight when I see the 0Z runs come in.



thanks for the info DDD.....


----------



## bml

DDD, once you get settled in and look at the computer, what are you thinking about how the cold is progressing? Isn't this whats going to determine the ice boundary lines and amounts?


----------



## bilgerat

willbuck said:


> Good point.  24" On center spacing on all of those 46' foot span trusses has a bunch of people worried i bet.



got me worried bout my pole barn!!!1


----------



## UncleStinky

Yeah, sounds like we should be worried bout the live load coming our way.


----------



## deerhunter75

Well folks just talked to a group of linemen that came up from Jacksonville Florida with JEA.  I counted about 25 trucks.  One of the guys told me that they were being staged at the Speedway here in Hampton.

Deerhunter75


----------



## Head East

So it begins!  My weather alert just went off.  Twice.  First time they warned of up to 1" of snow and 1" of ice.  1 minute later, it went off again!  Storm warning for the crsa tonight.  West of Columbia, SC- 1" -3" of snow and up to 3/4"-1" of ice!


----------



## shakey gizzard

deerhunter75 said:


> Well folks just talked to a group of linemen that came up from Jacksonville Florida with JEA.  I counted about 25 trucks.  One of the guys told me that they were being staged *at the Speedway here in Hampton.*
> Deerhunter75



About ground zero for the ice!


----------



## deerhunter75

shakey gizzard said:


> About ground zero for the ice!



That was what I was thinking too....


----------



## nickel back

I have seen one to many maps that are so different from each other its unreal(they are changing so much), I'm just trying to figure out how far south this cold air is going to go?

a lot depends on that(how cold and how far south is going to go)


----------



## jigman

nickel back said:


> I have seen one to many maps that are so different from each other its unreal(they are changing so much), I'm just trying to figure out how far south this cold air is going to go?
> 
> a lot depends on that(how cold and how far south is going to go)



X2 is it unpredictable at this stage?


----------



## Head East

I'm confused too!   the weather alert on my emergency radio...I am not sure if it's for tonight or tomorrow night.  I thought it was tomorrow night.  No matter I guess, I'm as ready as I can be.


----------



## Crickett

Light flurries in Barrow County right now!


----------



## nickel back

jigman said:


> X2 is it unpredictable at this stage?



this storm just might be unpredictable


----------



## Mountainbuck

It seems so


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD is honestly two steps ahead of them though


----------



## Head East

Agreed


----------



## DDD

bml said:


> DDD, once you get settled in and look at the computer, what are you thinking about how the cold is progressing? Isn't this whats going to determine the ice boundary lines and amounts?



I think the cold is going to be deeper south of I-20 than originally modeled.  There will be some dynamic cooling, along with the CAD coming down the back side here in this map.

What this map does not consider is the snow pack that is up in Virginia and points northward.  This to me is going to cause the "artic slide" to happen and with the 20mph wind blowing down the back side of the apps, is going to shove this cold air south and deep.

I am starting to think that the typical cad areas are going to be more snow and sleet and the freezing rain possibility is going to be pushed down towards Griffin to south points towards Macon.

After this write up I am going to post a map that explains CAD.

After that I am going to post my current thoughts and a revised map of snow and ice.

***ALSO*** models are showing a third punch.  The LPS bombs out again and causes a deformation band to set up.  I will post up a picture of that as well.

Guys, listen up... I am going to cover a lot of ground tonight, if I do not answer your question that means it has been answered in one of my previous post.  I am not answering IMBY questions.  I will cover all of GA that is affected by this storm.


----------



## grizzlyblake

I've been looking forward to this for several hours. Thanks in advance.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> I think the cold is going to be deeper south of I-20 than originally modeled.  There will be some dynamic cooling, along with the CAD coming down the back side here in this map.
> 
> What this map does not consider is the snow pack that is up in Virginia and points northward.  This to me is going to cause the "artic slide" to happen and with the 20mph wind blowing down the back side of the apps, is going to shove this cold air south and deep.
> 
> I am starting to think that the typical cad areas are going to be more snow and sleet and the freezing rain possibility is going to be pushed down towards Griffin to south points towards Macon.
> 
> After this write up I am going to post a map that explains CAD.
> 
> After that I am going to post my current thoughts and a revised map of snow and ice.
> 
> ***ALSO*** models are showing a third punch.  The LPS bombs out again and causes a deformation band to set up.  I will post up a picture of that as well.
> 
> Guys, listen up... I am going to cover a lot of ground tonight, if I do not answer your question that means it has been answered in one of my previous post.  I am not answering IMBY questions.  I will cover all of GA that is affected by this storm.



Thanks for all your the dilligent work you put into these analysis of the upcoming winter weather event. I know it takes away from the fam and you don't get paid for it.  I've had employees of the bank hounding me all day for your projections LOL. Again thanks man.


----------



## DDD

Let's talk about CAD.  I noticed there were a lot of questions about what is CAD? how does it work?  Found a pretty easy 5th grade picture that explains it pretty well.  
This set up is crazy.  

This CAD is what has the models jacked up and has meteorologist from the NWS to WSB to TWC scratching their heads.  It's a little crazy.  Usually you don't have a bomb of a storm coming across the SE when you have a wedge that likes to insert itself into the game.  

Like Robert Gamble from WxSouth said today, it's a once in a 25 year storm.  You guys are living through something you will tell your grandkids.


Basically high pressure gets in place up in the NE over the NE states.  I have seen it set up in Virginia and even up in Canada and shove the cold air down the back side of the mountains.  The cold air is not very deep.  Sometimes only a couple hundred feet deep... sometimes 1200 feet deep.  Warm air from the gulf rides up over the cold air and "traps it" at the surface.  Then rain falls from the clouds into the freezing temps at the surface.  

Now... here is where it gets tricky.  When the cold air is 1200 feet deep that rain will freeze so much more quickly than if you had a 100 feet of freezing temps at the surface, rain falls into it and it will not freeze on contact or it takes longer to freeze because the water is "warmer" than if it fell 1200 feet before hitting a surface.  Make sense?

Sleet happens the same way except the cold air is 1800 feet deep and the rain turns to ice pellets before it hits the ground.

Now... now do you see why forecasters can't tell where in the world the snow vs. sleet vs. freezing rain line will be???


----------



## DDD

Also, I forgot to speak about evaporational cooling with CAD.  As the rain falls through the air it helps cool the air.  Models CANNOT and DO NOT predict this.  That is why if you see a CAD set up with water falling through it at 33° you can bet it will be 31° when that air becomes saturated.


----------



## the HEED!

bml said:


> More from WxSouth, who seems to be leaning toward more of a snow event than the TV folks.
> 
> 
> I have a full update with my custom maps and some model comparisons and a breakdown of how it all should (or could ) shakeout. (www.wxsouth.com). For FB side, I do like the looks of the ECMWF model map and it has held steady. I adjusted the map to where I think it should go. Lots of things are lining up to make this a perfect storm scenario in northern Ga, northeast AL, eastern TN, and much of the Carolinas and most of VA....way too long to mention here.
> As it closes off Wednesday night, thundersnow could occur in Shenandoah region down to central or western piedmont NC or even northern VA, depending on exact cutoff location. Sleet piles up just south and east of Atlanta to Columbia, but near there is the narrow freezing rain zone. Same for eastern Piedmont NC and Sandhills. RDU to RIC will warm enough aloft to go from snow, to some kind of ice (sleet) then back to snow when it moves a little more east Thursday morning. So in essence the storm swipes across Millions of people.
> What makes this storm a once in a 25 year event or so, is the fact that this whole setup normally occurs about 300 to 500 miles further north. This is forecast on all models to occur unusually far south. Be prepared for a lot of different types of weather, depending on your location. And in the all snow areas like northwest South Carolina, western NC, northern Georgia, Eastern TN, interior and western to northern Virginia....the snow will fall so hard and fast at times that it could bring down power lines or trees on top of the powerlines. The winds will increase once the Va coastal is cranking, which may make things worse in northern NC and into VA especially.
> Another look at European Model snow map from today (WXBELL) . Keep in mind the southern edges are going to be more sleet than snow.



this is insane what is the actual probability of this happening? Once every 25 years doesnt sound good!

Refer to map of quoted post, it didnt copy it somehow.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Very informative on the freezing rain. So I would guess the 1200 cold air column would accumulate much faster?


----------



## DDD

Alright, this is not from me.  This is from Robert Gamble on his pay site.  I suggest you guys that want to learn weather, pay the $9.99 a month and really get the inside skinny from a GREAT weather forecaster.

Only reason I am posting this is because he explains whats going to happen so well.  So much better than I ever could.



> COULD THIS STORM END UP HISTORIC ?
> 
> It depends on where you are. I have ZERO doubt for Atlanta and Athens to Columbia region, it will.  That’s because we have a unique setup, one that only occurs a few times in a century. The Baffin Ridge just so happens to hold on tight thanks to the strong vortex immediately east of it, during the precise time the storm in the Gulf is pulling copious moisture northward. Almost always , the damming high would slide out to sea and save the Southeast, especially an area that far south.  As it turns out, all models have an unusual high water content and copious moisture pulling over the damming cold dome. The dome itself will be entrenched and will maintain a steady tap to the 1036 mb high.  The high is over snowcover in the Northeast and it doesn’t slide out. So even though upper level temps will get to near freezing aloft between ATL AHN CAE and RDU regions, the shear amount of moisture falling into 28 and 25 degree air at the surface is a recipe for tremendous ice accumulation. And for the areas just north of Atlanta  and Columbia, there will be more snow and sleet, than freezing rain. At this time, I think the depth of the damming is so thick for Atlanta and Columbia itself, that the predominate precip type is going to be sleet, but the freezing rain line is very close and will be near, probably touching both metros.  As for Raleigh, the area will become bisected both at the surface and aloft if the EURO is correct thanks to overwhelming warm advection, but still at the surface, the 32 degree line will proably hold, even though temps immediately east will rise suddenly , then fall again as the deformation band occurs. There will be a tight gradient in eastern NC and western NC at the height of the storm.
> 
> In other words, yes this storm will be historic for some regions.  The snow amounts where it’s cold enough to remain all snow, like northern Georgia, far western NC (and including western piedmont NC thanks to strong def. band) up into central VA will be enough to bring down trees and cause roof and infrastructure damage.  Areas in the Piedmont and Upstate region that aren’t used to 12â€³ of snow are going to succomb to the weight of very heavy , wet type of snow (wet even though is 20â€²s at the surface, barely cold enough aloft to snow)…and the winds may increase both when the upper level low closes off and the surface low is deepening off the VA coast.  It’s impossible to attempt a sleet map, but in the end, somwhere between Athens Atlanta, Anderson, Columbia and Macon will record some deep sleet.  The same may be true in a razor thin narrow band in the sandhills or eastern piedmont of NC.
> 
> The snow could top 15â€³ in spots, but the ECMWF actually has been showing some 20â€³ amounts. Thats very hard to pinpoint, until we know more about the evolution of the upper low and consequently the deformation band itself, so I hedged my bets at this point on my idea of how this should unfold
> 
> Prepare now for power outages in the hardest hit regions.  There’s not much time left. Some areas of NC piedmont and eastern half of Virginia will have high winds once the surface low deepens rapidly..that will compound a problem with snow on the trees and ground, creating a virtual blizzard atmosphere.  The only saving grace about any aspect is the lack of bitter cold air coming in behind the storm.




Last thing... I am going to ask the mods to lock this thread out in about 5-10 minutes.  I am going to start WW#V with my thoughts on the upcoming storm.  I want to leave it open until I post my thoughts to start #5


----------



## UBER-DIESEL

WOW 325 viewing! DDD your groupies run deep!


----------



## the HEED!

wow, it sounds historic


----------



## Crickett

363 viewing!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Being 50 to 60 miles west of Atlanta I take that article as good news for us on the west side. Nothing historic out here except for the piles of groceries that have been bought that'll likely be wasted.


----------



## XJfire75

360 now! Holy crap. 

Thanks again for the awesome info guys. Def spreading the word to my N Ga friends and family.


----------



## JosephSparks

I know how ice affects power lines and trees, but how does it affect substations? Anyone have any insight? I know GA Power is responsible for most of those, even if the EMCs are responsible for the lines to their customers.


----------

